# A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 17, 2019)

A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.


 I am sick and tired of people thinking that they can do whatever they want to illegally, and have no repercussions for their actions. The parents of the teen need to be slapped upside their heads for allowing their idiot son to go and rob a convenience store especially when it is alcohol the teen isnt supposed to take.  I am just sorry that the clerk has now got to face the full force of the Democrat Party, because when an illegal shoots a young girl who dies in her fathers arms, the illegal is let go, this clerk will be made an example of.  Fuck you all liberals, I hate your stinking guts.


----------



## night_son (Aug 17, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...



Want to live? Want to grow old enough to legally purchase alcohol?* Don't Steal*. Simple as that.


----------



## captkaos (Aug 17, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


'Death' for stealing beer does sound a little bit "harsh". So we should outlaw Alcohol again! If not for the Evil Alcohol the child would never have been in the situation. Lots of  innocent people are killed every year by drunk drivers, Alcohol is a catalyst for a lot of crime, death, and destruction. But the Govt. collects billions of dollars in taxes from it's production and sale. Then they get paid again by the people who are dumb enough to drink and drive. What a racket!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 17, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...



We don't murder people over a $2 beer.  If Harris had come at him in a threatening manner that would be a different story, but he didn't.  Ghazali chased him out of the store and gunned him down.  He was wrong.



> Security video of the incident played in court shows that Ghazali, while behind the counter dealing with another customer, pulled out a handgun and pointed it at Harris. He then ran outside to follow the teen and fired several times.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


If the fucker didnt go into the store and rip off the store clerk of his $2 of alcohol that the teen should of known better.  Once again, actions have consequences, that teen who didnt get aborted will never get to move to the next step of crime which would be car theft, then rape, then murder.  I am glad it stopped now, but again, you lefties sure do love it when an illegal kills a US citizen.  Please liberals, need to double up on your abortions so crime like this doesnt happen.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 17, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...




Another clear cut case of anti-Black racism.  No white boy would have ever been shot over a $2 beer.  $4 at least.


----------



## captkaos (Aug 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...



Think maybe he watched to many "Dirty Harry" re runs? Well, Now he can watch them from behind bars! I don't know how much a human life is worth however   This maniac thought one was worth $2.00, we should all be outraged! The justice system did it's job !


----------



## captkaos (Aug 17, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...



You could get shot tomorrow by some dude who just had a fight with his ole lady and jumped in his car with a gun and you're the one who brake checks him and flips him off. People die for less everyday. Scary huh!


----------



## Coyote (Aug 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


That is just plain murder.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 17, 2019)

Im all for shootin people who rob from ya or kick in your door but for a 2 dollar beer ...and he ran 

in most states if someone kicks down your door and you open fire thats fine ....when the ones you didnt hit flee 
.as much as you would like to YOU cant take off after them and gun them down ...


the moral of the story is try to get em all before they turn and run


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 17, 2019)

captkaos said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Bwaaaahhhhhaaaaaa….You dont know how much a human life is worth when you liberals kill millions of unborn and born babies a year, who never stole a $2 beer or anything else for that matter.  You guys just disgust me.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 17, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Im all for shootin people who rob from ya or kick in your door but for a 2 dollar beer ...and he ran
> 
> in most states if someone kicks down your door and you open fire thats fine ....when the ones you didnt hit flee
> .as much as you would like to YOU cant take off after them and gun them down ...
> ...


Unless you are an illegal who shot a young girl who died in her fathers arms, then you can go free...


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 17, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...



The clerk should not have shot the kid because his life was not in danger.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 17, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Im all for shootin people who rob from ya or kick in your door but for a 2 dollar beer ...and he ran
> 
> in most states if someone kicks down your door and you open fire thats fine ....when the ones you didnt hit flee
> .as much as you would like to YOU cant take off after them and gun them down ...
> ...



Self defense is only justifiable to the satisfaction of the law if you are in legitimate fear for your life or bodily safety for yourself or someone else

I kid running away with a stolen can of beer was not a threat to anyone's life or safety


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 17, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> If the fucker didnt go into the store and rip off the store clerk of his $2 of alcohol that the teen should of known better.  Once again, actions have consequences, that teen who didnt get aborted will never get to move to the next step of crime which would be car theft, then rape, then murder.



Yes, everyone knows murderers all started off steeling a can of beer from the 7-11



> I am glad it stopped now



The guy will spend most, if not the rest of his life in prison for it.  Think it was worth it?  You wouldn't have had the balls to chase after him and fire the gun, keyboard warrior.



> you lefties sure do love it when an illegal kills a US citizen



Do I?  Cite your source.


----------



## Dick Foster (Aug 17, 2019)

captkaos said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


Yeah it worked out so well the last time they did that. Im sure that by now you know the well worn definition  of insanity.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 17, 2019)

So an Arab or an Indian or whatever shoots a black teen to death huh? I thought ethnic diversity was supposed to bring us closer together or something?


----------



## KissMy (Aug 17, 2019)

Tennessee does not allow you to shoot people for stealing, unlike the law Obama sponsored & passed in Illinois that allows people to shoot thieves. I just wonder why more stock swindlers haven't been shot on the Chicago Board of Trade.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


The clerk never should of shot the kid because the kid never should of stole the beer.  Again thanks to immorality and how the left doesnt give a shit about life, this is what happens.  Bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > If the fucker didnt go into the store and rip off the store clerk of his $2 of alcohol that the teen should of known better.  Once again, actions have consequences, that teen who didnt get aborted will never get to move to the next step of crime which would be car theft, then rape, then murder.
> ...


  fuck you all assholes, may an illegal shoot your sorry ass.  Do you wonder what the father was feeling when his daughter died in his hands?  Of course not, you dont give a rats ass about US citizens who try to live a lawful life, but a criminal you have all the sympathy for.  

Undocumented immigrant not guilty of murder in polarizing San Francisco case
Francisco Sanchez who shot Kathryn Steinle in San Francisco was Mexican immigrant | Daily Mail Online


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> We don't murder people over a $2 beer.  If Harris had come at him in a threatening manner that would be a different story, but he didn't.  Ghazali chased him out of the store and gunned him down.  He was wrong.


I second this. If the fugitive had to be shot, to me, a bullet in the leg would've been sufficient enough instead of somewhere more life ending.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2019)

Let the kid get away with it.  He will be back.  Then in fear for your life pop him right between the eyes instead of in the back.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We don't murder people over a $2 beer.  If Harris had come at him in a threatening manner that would be a different story, but he didn't.  Ghazali chased him out of the store and gunned him down.  He was wrong.
> ...


Heaven's no.  A cripple can sue for lifetime benefits.  Death is one time and a 17 year old criminal isn't worth much.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.

Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.

"This defendant took it upon himself to be the judge and jury and the executioner over a $2 beer," prosecutor Lora Fowler said, according to CNN affiliate WMC.

The shooting happened in March 2018, after Dorian Harris walked out of the Top Stop Shop with a beer without paying, Weirich said.

Security video of the incident played in court shows that Ghazali, while behind the counter dealing with another customer, pulled out a handgun and pointed it at Harris. He then ran outside to follow the teen and fired several times.

Afterward, he returned to the store and told a witness, "I think I shot him." He did not call the police, and neither did any other customer inside the store, WMC reported.

Harris was shot at least three times and was left to bleed out, Fowler said. His body was found two days later in a yard near the store with gunshots in the back of his thigh, Weirich said.

Ghazali's defense attorney, Blake Ballin, told CNN in an email that Ghazali maintains he acted recklessly that night but his intention was never to harm Harris.

He said they were pleased that the jury rejected the prosecution's argument that this was a calculated and premeditated murder motivated by the theft of a beer. That would have come with a potential life sentence.

Ghazali is expected to be sentenced on September 23.

Read more at msn.com 







2 lessons learned here...Dorian will never steal another beer, nor will he ever taste a cold one again.....2nd lesson, I have found a new respect for the hard working Muslim man that tried to do the RIGHT THING and was fucked by the system....Years ago Anwar would have been given the citizen of the month award ..... what a shame!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 18, 2019)

^^^ Only if they truly end up being disabled and even if they do end up being handicapped, that form of situation only starts with their own illegal choice of action. If you don't have it in you to suffer the consequences, don't go doing the crime in the first place.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, the kid's being unarmed is what makes all of the difference.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
The clerk was wrong in this instance.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...


And your point is ... what ... ? stealing a beer should result in a death penalty?


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


How about you act like a black thug expect the worst from a righteous muslim....who wasn't afraid to confront a thief, nor worry about being called racist by a shit like you...I know, you didn't  call him racist...but you would have if Anwar was white....so predictable


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2019)

A few years ago one of the Korean store owners shot and killed a teen girl who stole an orange juice.  The Korean had been shoplifted almost to bankruptcy.  So much had been stolen that she couldn't afford to restock.   Fed up with the entitlement to  steal she shot the next little thief.

It isn't an orange juice.  It isn't a beer.  It's someone's life being bled off.  Why?  Because of a perception among a certain race that they have a right to steal. Michael Brown felt the same way.  He had a right yo steal Swisher  Sweets.  He's dead too.  Good riddance to them both.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


And the murderer is face 60 years in prison.

and you didn't answer the question...  you think stealing a beer should result in a death penalty?


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...


Jesus fucking Christ!  That's baaa---nanas


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Dorian Harris stole beer, walked out of the store never brandishing a weapon or made threats. The brainless clerk Ghazali followed him outside shot him from BEHIND, then leave him for dead doesn't call the police or ambulance. That is criminal stupidity to be so callous and wrong in his actions.

There was ZERO self defense situation to justify killing someone from behind, who was walking away.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Of course....you kill enough thieves your thief problem will disappear....logic, you seem to be missing it!


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why do you need a self defense, defense with a theif.... and you have a good link to what that upstanding Muslim man did?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 18, 2019)

Two lives finished over a can of beer.

Proof, yet again, there are a great number of people in society whose brains aren't functioning properly.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


And the killers go to prison.

But at least you admit you're demented enough to think murder is the appropriate response to stealing a beer. It shows just how fucked in the head you are.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2019)

There should be a punishment for petty theft. If you object to the death penalty then cut off a hand.  Or at least cane them.  Singapore has no theft problem.  It never becomes a problem   The thief gets caned or whipped.  They don't do it again.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You are the ones who pushed the system to this point. There are people who do not tolerate crime. You love another's culture until it disagrees with you. I noticed this man's group and Asians tend to defend their humble business abodes a lot more then white people do. Perhaps your infection on them is not as pronounced.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Didnt Michael Brown, another black thug thief get killed for stealing, what was it cigars?.....You let scum get away with the little shit they are empowered to continue on their criminal paths, such as punching a cop in the face and breaking his eye socket!....but bleeding hearts find this hard to understand!

Undoubtedly another lack of parental supervision and thinking their minority status will protect them from harsh repercussions!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

Awful situation all around.

Many lives ruined. 

Stealing isn’t worth a life. Don’t steal.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


To what point? A murderer destroyed two families over a beer. One is dead, the other is facing 60 years in prison. You think it was worth it?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



From YOUR link is this section that destroys your irrational opinion:



> Security video of the incident played in court shows that Ghazali, while behind the counter dealing with another customer, pulled out a handgun and pointed it at Harris. He then ran outside to follow the teen and fired several times.



The clerk has ZERO justification of shooting a person who was walking away with a bottle of beer. There was no self defense situation at all, it was MURDER that YOU have to acknowledge, otherwise might as well shoot kids dead, for walking out of stores with candy bars they didn't pay. 

You for this kind of "crime deterrence"?


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


You've already proven you're crazy. Move along.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Good, he faced the thief and the thief, instead of dropping the beer took it and ran.....BANG dead one piece of human debris...poor Anwar in all probability  didnt know or understand our fucked up justice system...he simply followed logic...you steal from me, you die....just like Michael Brown....and Trayvon Martin, another black thug the world is better without!


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And you are a coward and racist with Islamophobia against that poor Muslim man doing the right thing!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

If you are dumb enough to steal, you risk being the victim of an over zealous store owner.

The store owner was wrong, but that didn’t bring the thief back to life.

Don’t steal.


----------



## satrebil (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...



According to Islam, yes. If this were Syria nobody would bat an eye. Remember that when you run to the defense of Muslims, leftist.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, the only one here talking about race is you. I said nothing about race. All you managed to do is show everyone here how crazy you are, thinking murder is the appropriate response to stealing a beer. The law knows better even though you don't; which is why the murderer is facing 60 years in prison.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

satrebil said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Who cares about Islam? This isn't a nation of Islamic laws. It's not Syria, and the murderer is facing 60 years in prison.


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 18, 2019)

All is not lost.  trump may pardon the store clerk yet.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 18, 2019)

That's a tough one to call.
On the one hand we have a muslim killing a black teenager over a beer.  Not cool at all.
On the other hand if the teenager is stealing beer in front of the clerk, what's he gonna be 6 or 7 years from now?  We were probably spared a future thug.  Either way, the muslim (who sells alcohol) is a murderer and will also be removed from society.
It's hard to get sad about the event because of the positive outcome.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Of course you racist, bigot Islamophobia has given you away for the really disgusting piece of shit you and your DemonRAT friends are....EVERYONE  knows it and can read what you post!...So easy to makes these asswipes reveal themselves!


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


What part of, you're the one talking about race, not me; is too far above your pay grade to understand, dumbfuck?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

Bad stuff them robberies are


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You criticized s Muslim for doing the right thing....you fucking Islamaphobic jerk!


----------



## fncceo (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> stealing a beer should result in a death penalty?



That depends on the beer...


----------



## theHawk (Aug 18, 2019)

Funny how the regressives here defend the idea that thieves should just be allowed to steal from small businesses.  Just goes to show they hate law and order and want lawlessness.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Well hell he could have been a Paris waiter....

BBC News ^ | 08/18/2019 | BBC
A waiter near Paris has been shot dead by a customer who was reportedly angry because his sandwich was not prepared quickly enough. Police say a murder investigation has been launched after the incident on Friday evening in the eastern suburb of Noisy-le-Grand. The suspect fled the scene and has not been caught. Ambulance crews tried to save the 28-year-old waiter, who had been shot in the shoulder, but he died at the scene


----------



## justoffal (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> The clerk was wrong in this instance.



Here's the thing. What if it was a 2 million dollar diamond?  Would he still be wrong?

Jo


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 18, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> ...



and another poster who is ignorant of our laws regarding justifiable homicide.  You are one of so many yet the liberals only want to praise the law on self defense when it plays their way.  

If the clerk were black and the thief was white the liberals would rejoice and say dat white boy got what he deserved.  Unfortunate, yet that is the way this nation is divided now. 

The Zimmerman affair being a great example--Z was in reasonable fear of his life thus under the law he was justified to use deadly force.  Yet, look how the media, the liberals and even our worst President in history with all the power of the executive branch behind him came out to try and help lynch Z a innocent man because first of all because of his last name he was perceived to be Jewish.

The home boys including the President could not tolerate a Jew killing one of their homies.  When it was discoverd he was not Jewish but hispanic then they changed tactics and referred to him as a white hispanic.  Once again basing or trying to base applicability of the law of self defense on the race of of the innocent man who was justified to use deadly force.

So, all those rejoicing over the death of a blag thug can hardly be blamed for playing the same game the liberals play.

I think they should just deport the muslim guy obviously he has not 'assimilated' to our culture and most likely never will.  Yet the liberals are all for bring in folks who have an alien religion, as well as an extremly different culture than we have which cause many problems.

We should go back to the immigration policy we had before 1965 wherein we favored European immigrants.  All those fools who have been brainwashed into thinking diversity is a worthy goal need to get educated.

  Diversity has been a problem for this nation from the gitgo---The War Between The States being a prime example.  We have too much diversity that is what keeps us divided and this division is growing by leaps and bounds.

  Civil war may not erupt in its classic form but we have a war going on and it is a cultural war which has resulted in many,many deaths.


----------



## justoffal (Aug 18, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



No you're reading me totally backwards. My point is that theft is theft and that the dollar amount neither mitigates nor justifies..


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2019)

Do not over punish


An eye for an eye
A tooth for a tooth
A life for a life

A beer for a beer.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2019)

The clerk left him there to die....

Did not call the police or ambulance.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There should be a punishment for petty theft. If you object to the death penalty then cut off a hand.  Or at least cane them.  Singapore has no theft problem.  It never becomes a problem   The thief gets caned or whipped.  They don't do it again.


Too bad the silly 8th amendment gets in the way of barbaric practices huh?


----------



## Pilot1 (Aug 18, 2019)

The Perp got street justice.  Unfortunately, for the clerk, what he did is against the law.  This little thug was most likely on a path to be a career FELON, and not at all a law abiding citizen.  Memphis in general has a lot of problems like this.


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 18, 2019)

Hot dang! That there must of been a *Big Frog Beer* outa' Chattanooga! That's some serious sauce down there in Tennessee, let me tell ya'!


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



A kid stealing a beer is not a commentary om the morality of society

And people have been stealing from each other as long as there have been people so if petty theft is the litmus test for morality then humans have never been moral


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 18, 2019)

"Public Education" can't teach "Morals" anymore because when we do, parents tell us "that's not your business. Just teach my kid math and that's it."

Now, everyone ELSE'S snotty bratty kid, of course we should be teaching THEM to behave because they're brats.

Education 2019. Everyone sign up!!!


----------



## cnm (Aug 18, 2019)

When did public schools in the US teach morals? What was the subject called?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 18, 2019)

Well, at least Tennessee found him guilty.  That's a start.


----------



## cnm (Aug 18, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I second this. If the fugitive had to be shot, to me, a bullet in the leg would've been sufficient enough instead of somewhere more life ending.


Ffs. He was shot the the thigh and bled out.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


After he shot him, he never called the police, leaving the guy he shot, to slowly die from bleeding to death.

If he had called the cops and an ambulance, there likely could be a different ending to this story


----------



## candycorn (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Michael Brown punched a cop fuck face.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Dumbfuck,  you're too stupid to learn.... I said nothing about his religion.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Funny how the regressives here defend the idea that thieves should just be allowed to steal from small businesses.  Just goes to show they hate law and order and want lawlessness.


^^^ another deranged rightie.

Deranged rightie, no one said thieves should be allowed to steal from small businesses.

It's a shame conservatism rots the brain.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> ...


Yes. The law does not allow lethal force to protect property. You can resort to lethal force if you have a reasonable fear for your life or great bodily harm if someone threatens you during the commision of stealing that diamond or if they entered your residence to steal it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A few years ago one of the Korean store owners shot and killed a teen girl who stole an orange juice.  The Korean had been shoplifted almost to bankruptcy.  So much had been stolen that she couldn't afford to restock.   Fed up with the entitlement to  steal she shot the next little thief.
> 
> It isn't an orange juice.  It isn't a beer.  It's someone's life being bled off.  Why?  Because of a perception among a certain race that they have a right to steal. Michael Brown felt the same way.  He had a right yo steal Swisher  Sweets.  He's dead too.  Good riddance to them both.


That wasn't a few years ago, it's been almost 30 years since Latasha Harlins was shot and killed by Korean grocer Soon Ja Du

*Latasha Harlins* (July 14, 1975 – March 16, 1991) was a 15-year-old African-American girl who was shot in the head by Soon Ja Du (Hangul:두순자), a 51-year-old Korean-born female convenience store owner who was tried and convicted of voluntary manslaughter in Harlins' death. Harlins was a student at Westchester High School in Los Angeles. Harlins' death came 13 days after the videotaped beating of Rodney King. Du was fined $500 and sentenced to five years of probation and 400 hours of community service but no prison time for her crime. Some have cited the shooting of Latasha Harlins as one of the causes of the 1992 Los Angeles riots.
Death of Latasha Harlins - Wikipedia​


----------



## OldLady (Aug 18, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> "Public Education" can't teach "Morals" anymore because when we do, parents tell us "that's not your business. Just teach my kid math and that's it."
> 
> Now, everyone ELSE'S snotty bratty kid, of course we should be teaching THEM to behave because they're brats.
> 
> Education 2019. Everyone sign up!!!


My parents and family and Sunday School teachers taught me morals.  Since when is "Morals" a topic for schools?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > "Public Education" can't teach "Morals" anymore because when we do, parents tell us "that's not your business. Just teach my kid math and that's it."
> ...



Child reveals a part of body wholly inappropriate for school (trust me)

Teacher reprimands child

Parent is upset that teacher "embarrassed" child

Exhibit A, Old Lady. To modern parents this is an example of "teaching morals"--do not humiliate my child. Remember when our parents would say to us, "What do you say?" when we would forget to say thank you? Among some parents this is now out of favor. It's "humiliating" to the child in front of adults. 

Yes.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 18, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Why did the teacher "humiliate" the child?  Sounds like there was something inappropriate about the reprimand in that case.  "Pants UP, Johnny"  Then a quiet chat and possibly a talk with the parents about why Johnny is displaying his junk.  Is he being sexually abused and acting out on his peers?  Things to keep in mind.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


If the kid never stole the 2 dollar can of beer, because he was a minor and his "parents" told him it would be wrong to do, then the kid would be alive today. But thanks to immorality being FORCED upon US every fucking day, by your liberal elites, this thug, thought it would be okay.  Shame you idiots are to blind to see what your culture is doing.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



This is an excellent teacher of very long tenure. She just spoke to him in front of the class, that's all. What happened is the student realized the the act was inappropriate and was embarrassed. Well, YEAH.

ETA: By "spoke to him" I don't mean yelled or reprimanded at length, I mean along what you said. But for many snowflakes that's too much.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...



Theft is wrong... Political correctness says otherwise
One less gangbanger want-to-be “on the street”....
Neither of the two will be missed…
I would guess the actions of both of them are regrettable…

...Moral of the story
DONT STEAL... IT COULD GET YOU SHOT!!!!! Lol


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 18, 2019)

Pretty clear-cut verdict, I'd think.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Also....

You know what no one ever has in mind in these situations? 

The trauma sustained by all the kids who get to see this because Johnny has been traumatized. We're all about the "trauma informed" these days. I was in a classroom where I saw a 6 year old hit, kick and BITE his para. After she finally took him out, I got to see all the rest of the children, wide-eyed and trembling.

No one gives a rat's you know what about THEIR trauma.

2019. We're all just victims, making more victims. No one can say this. If you say this, you are the pariah.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 18, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> "Public Education" can't teach "Morals" anymore because when we do, parents tell us "that's not your business. Just teach my kid math and that's it."
> 
> Now, everyone ELSE'S snotty bratty kid, of course we should be teaching THEM to behave because they're brats.
> 
> Education 2019. Everyone sign up!!!



The kid's parents (if he had both which is doubtful) should have taught him. That's a huge part of the problem today. Broken families, parents don't care or coddle a child.

The clerk was wrong for sure but the bottom line is if the kid hadn't stole he wouldn't be dead. Yet anyway


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > "Public Education" can't teach "Morals" anymore because when we do, parents tell us "that's not your business. Just teach my kid math and that's it."
> ...


Maybe these kids are getting first hand knowledge from Jeffery Epstien...Oops not any more.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Let the kid get away with it.  He will be back.  Then in fear for your life pop him right between the eyes instead of in the back.


T


Blues Man said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Im all for shootin people who rob from ya or kick in your door but for a 2 dollar beer ...and he ran
> ...


The same thing happened recently in Detroit. The guy in blue was holding the door open so the clerk couldn't lock them in. He wasnt innocent. The others were in the wrong place at the wrong time.

THIS is why no one wants to put stories in the ghetto.

The blue shirt got shot in the chest and was hospitalized. As far as I know, he survived. The clerk is in jail.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


In a dream world, utopia, that would be true.

Did the clerk follow company gun policy?  

Did the company policy require the clerk to shoot the unarmed shop lifter and chase him with the company gun, and shoot at the suspect in the middle of a public street, when his own life or anyone else's not in danger?

Did the company policy require him to call the police after a shooting incident?

Did it require the employee to call an ambulance after shooting a person, or just go back to work, pretending nothing happened while the person shot, left to die?

Look, the clerk could have been in shock, and perhaps just wanted to forget he just shot a young man for a beer...  I don't know?  But the defence team likely used that excuse, but the jury, did not buy it...

Over punishment for a crime, is an injustice and possible crime itself...  in this case, being judge, jury, and executioner, for an unarmed man and a beer, was a crime.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I taught my kid not to steal but he shoplifted a few times when he was a kid (young kid).  I made him take the stuff back, at least the times I caught him.  He knew it was wrong; his little friends were doing it too.  I stole a pair of pantyhose once just to prove I could do it.  And I drank beer way younger than 17.   And my mother would have had a shit hemorrhage if she'd ever known about it.

Regardless, it has absolutely NOTHING to do with the public schools.  Thread FAIL.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Well, my dear, this world is far from being perfect especially with Marxism constantly being indoctrinated in our young, where they are "entitle" to whatever FREE stuff they want, without any repercussions.  This is your sorry ass world, that we on the right are trying to fix, but you constantly badger US as being the bad guys.  When the last liberal is removed from this world, there will be no more poverty and misery because everyone will have their own pursuit of happiness, which a liberal can never find.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2019)

My husband, who is the most honest person in the world today, stole a comic book from a convenient store in his neighborhood when he was around 7 years old.  A day later, his father saw him with the comic book and asked him where he got it from and how did he pay for it?  My hubby confessed that he took it.  My father in law, walked him down to the store to return it to the store clerk, and arranged for him to sweep the floor in the store for two weeks after school, and also grounded him.  

Thank God the clerk didn't shoot and kill him!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


Shooting someone for taking a beer is not moral

Where are the parents?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Guy should be prosecuted


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> My husband, who is the most honest person in the world today, stole a comic book from a convenient store in his neighborhood when he was around 7 years old.  A day later, his father saw him with the comic book and asked him where he got it from and how did he pay for it?  My hubby confessed that he took it.  My father in law, walked him down to the store to return it to the store clerk, and arranged for him to sweep the floor in the store for two weeks after school, and also grounded him.
> 
> Thank God the clerk didn't shoot and kill him!


This is the nation you wanted. You asked for it you got it....Toyota! If a homemaker in the 1960's let her 8 year old daughter go down to the park with a playground to play with friends and her daughter went into a public bathroom and was molested and a parent today in 2019 did the same thing, would there be a difference in either parent being charged or not being charged with a crime for not being there? The guy who shot the perp was not a white guy. You got the white guys by the ballz. He don't care.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> The clerk was wrong in this instance.


So at what amount of beer would it be OK to shoot the thug?
Every beer in the fucking store?
That's why the clerk had a gun.
'Dorian's (who the fuck names a boy 'Dorian'?) thug friends might think twice before they attempt to take something from someone they have no right to.
'Law of the jungle'.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

dannyboys said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> ...



The kid wasn't armed, nor was he threatening the clerk. Bad shoot, I say.

There's a reason petty theft doesn't carry the death penalty. 

Clerk should have called the cops and gave them the kid's description/name.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> My husband, who is the most honest person in the world today, stole a comic book from a convenient store in his neighborhood when he was around 7 years old.  A day later, his father saw him with the comic book and asked him where he got it from and how did he pay for it?  My hubby confessed that he took it.  My father in law, walked him down to the store to return it to the store clerk, and arranged for him to sweep the floor in the store for two weeks after school, and also grounded him.
> 
> Thank God the clerk didn't shoot and kill him!


Back then you didnt have flash mobs coming into the store and not only stealing 1000s of dollars of merchandise but thugging the store clerks.  Again I have asked how you feel about a young girl dying in her fathers arms, because she was shot by an illegal who was deported 5 times and was found not guilty by you lunatics, yet here is a guy who shoots a robber and you want him put away for life.  Just despicable.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 18, 2019)

The clerk will get time served and probation...........and the 'Employee Of The Month' award.........if I owned the store.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > My husband, who is the most honest person in the world today, stole a comic book from a convenient store in his neighborhood when he was around 7 years old.  A day later, his father saw him with the comic book and asked him where he got it from and how did he pay for it?  My hubby confessed that he took it.  My father in law, walked him down to the store to return it to the store clerk, and arranged for him to sweep the floor in the store for two weeks after school, and also grounded him.
> ...


Over punishing is a sin,

An eye for an eye

A tooth for a tooth

A life for a life

Was a commandment of Restriction....  restrict the use of OVER punishment, that existed at the time...  the same goes for today, and our justice system is rooted in it.

The greater the crime, the greater the punishment.

Stealing a beer, does not justify the punishment of death. PERIOD.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Ignoring the fact that an illegal alien who has been deported 5 times, killed a US citizen who was a young girl that died in her father' arms and gets no conviction or punishment.  Why should the store clerk be punished?  Your own logic is failing.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 18, 2019)

Moral of story...


Thy shall not steel...


Or get shot..



Not that complicated..


.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


How did the clerk know the 'tree dweller' was not armed?
How do we know the tree dweller didn't say to the clerk: "I have a gun.............."?
When he was running away he could have turned and shot the clerk dead.
Anyway. Time served and probation. Al Sharpton is on his way!


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Two hours later when the cops arrive: "Give us a description of the person YOU CLAIM stole the beer". Clerk: "He was in his early teens. About six foot tall, wearing a white T-shirt and blue jeans and running shoes."
Cops: "Thanks for fucking nothing and wasting our time and gas getting here. Next time we'll charge you with interfering with police officers!".


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > My husband, who is the most honest person in the world today, stole a comic book from a convenient store in his neighborhood when he was around 7 years old.  A day later, his father saw him with the comic book and asked him where he got it from and how did he pay for it?  My hubby confessed that he took it.  My father in law, walked him down to the store to return it to the store clerk, and arranged for him to sweep the floor in the store for two weeks after school, and also grounded him.
> ...


The illegal dropped the bag with the gun he found and it went off...  there was no intent to kill her...  he was tried and found not guilty of murder, by 12 American citizens.  Him being here illegally was irrelevant to the crime he was charged with.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



And the video with the kid's image on it...


----------



## Taz (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...


So under Trump he goes to jail, but under Obama he would have gotten an award. Good to hear.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2019)

I feel sorry for the clerk, and hope that he gets released on good behavior, much sooner than the sentence, but he too should be punished for his wrong doing, as well.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

candycorn said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And what is to say this thug wouldn't do the same now if he got away with stealing...Condoning criminal behavior again, ABNORMAL!


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You intimated you Islamophobic  bigoted  fuck!


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Taz said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


Another ABNORMAL that condones crime....they are all out showing their fucked up morals


----------



## Taz (Aug 18, 2019)

Brown on brown crime. Got something I might even care about?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

Here is a thought.

Do not steal.

Imagine if the guy just didn’t steal the beer?

This could all have been avoided.

Stealing is immoral and illegal.  Don’t do it.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> I feel sorry for the clerk, and hope that he gets released on good behavior, much sooner than the sentence, but he too should be punished for his wrong doing, as well.


Killing someone for shoplifting is murder


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...





> The illegal dropped the bag with the gun he found and it went off.


  see what mean about these shit for brain liberals.  5 times the guy has been deported, 5 times he came back under Obama's watch, a poor girl who just happened to be walking with her dad, gets shot, because the illegal picked up the gun from a government employee and ended up killing the girl, and didnt get punished at all. Yet a criminal thug, like Michael Brown walks into a convenience store, takes an illegal substance for that teen and goes out the door, and you want to just give the kid hugs and kisses.  I am amazed that your "honest" husband if he is honest, has anything to do with you.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There should be a punishment for petty theft. If you object to the death penalty then cut off a hand.  Or at least cane them.  Singapore has no theft problem.  It never becomes a problem   The thief gets caned or whipped.  They don't do it again.




One of the new problems you are finding in democrat controlled cities, is they have changed the amount of money needed to get a felony conviction for theft.....they moved it up to 900 dollars, I think, making almost all shoplifting a misdemeanor......which has increased shop lifting dramaticallly......

Spike In Shoplifting Blamed On California Prop 47's Reduced Penalties

Perry Lutz says his struggle to survive as a small businessman became a lot harder after California voters reduced theft penalties 1 1/2 years ago.

About a half-dozen times this year, shoplifters have stolen expensive drones or another of the remote-controlled toys he sells in HobbyTown USA, a small shop in Rocklin, northeast of Sacramento. “It’s just pretty much open season,” Lutz said. *“They’ll pick the $800 unit and just grab it and run out the door.”*

*Anything below $950 keeps the crime a misdemeanor — and likely means the thieves face no pursuit and no punishment, say retailers and law enforcement officials. Large retailers including Safeway, Target, Rite Aid and CVS pharmacies say shoplifting increased at least 15 percent, and in some cases, doubled since voters approved Proposition 47 and ended the possibility of charging shoplifting as a felony with the potential for a prison sentence.*

Shoplifting reports to the Los Angeles Police Department jumped by a quarter in the first year, according to statistics the department compiled for The Associated Press. The ballot measure also lowered penalties for forgery, fraud, petty theft and drug possession.

Public Policy Institute of California researcher Magnus Lofstrom noted a troubling increase in property crime in California’s largest cities in the first half-year after Proposition 47 took effect. Preliminary FBI crime reports show a 12 percent jump in larceny-theft, which includes shoplifting, but he said it is too early to determine what, if any, increase is due to the ballot measure.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a punishment for petty theft. If you object to the death penalty then cut off a hand.  Or at least cane them.  Singapore has no theft problem.  It never becomes a problem   The thief gets caned or whipped.  They don't do it again.
> ...



This is how the left will reduce crime.

Make the limit for a misdemeanor $10,000!!!

THEY WIPED OUT CRIME!!!!


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 18, 2019)

It obviously had nothing to do with the cost of the item stolen. The kid was wrong, but posed no threat. No way is anybody justified in using lethal force to recover a stolen item, or make a point. The kid used bad judgment, but that doesn’t define him as a person or as a race. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathema (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> The clerk was wrong in this instance.



The clerk did exactly what he should have. Incarceration does not work as either punishment or deterrent for future acts. 

His mistake was not calling the cops to report it.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

Again, just a thought.

Don’t steal.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


That is why they need to vetted these immigrants very carefully. In their countries. That it is normal to shoot and kill a thief for stealing an apple..


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 18, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Spike In Shoplifting Blamed On California Prop 47's Reduced Penalties

ROCKLIN (CBS/AP) — Perry Lutz says his struggle to survive as a small businessman became a lot harder after California voters reduced theft penalties 1 1/2 years ago.

About a half-dozen times this year, shoplifters have stolen expensive drones or another of the remote-controlled toys he sells in HobbyTown USA, a small shop in Rocklin, northeast of Sacramento. “It’s just pretty much open season,” Lutz said. “They’ll pick the $800 unit and just grab it and run out the door.”


Anything below $950 keeps the crime a misdemeanor — and likely means the thieves face no epursuit and no punishment, say retailers and law enforcement officials. Large retailers including Safeway, Target, Rite Aid and CVS pharmacies say shoplifting increased at least 15 percent, and in some cases, doubled since voters approved Proposition 47 and ended the possibility of charging shoplifting as a felony with the potential for a prison sentence.


Ooops.  Sorry 2aguy  i reposted what you already posted.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

Maybe the left should legalize theft.

That would reduce crime stats dramatically


----------



## deanrd (Aug 18, 2019)

When Republicans award needy billionaires trillions in tax cuts, they are stealing from America. That kind of stealing is OK.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

The worst part was he left him to bleed to death after he shot him three times


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> When Republicans award needy billionaires trillions in tax cuts, they are stealing from America. That kind of stealing is OK.


Lol
There’s nothing in moral about redistribution, in fact it’s evil


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for the clerk, and hope that he gets released on good behavior, much sooner than the sentence, but he too should be punished for his wrong doing, as well.
> ...


Moral of the story...
Don’t steal, it does no one any good. Political correctness makes people fucking retarded


----------



## OldLady (Aug 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> I feel sorry for the clerk, and hope that he gets released on good behavior, much sooner than the sentence, but he too should be punished for his wrong doing, as well.


Why do you feel sorry for him, Care4all?


----------



## deanrd (Aug 18, 2019)

I find it both hilarious and disturbing the Republicans would attempt to say they are teaching America morals.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The worst part was he left him to bleed to death after he shot him three times


Now the Muslim made sure he wouldn't steal from him again...should have also kicked him in the head Trayvo Martin style!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> fuck you all assholes, may an illegal shoot your sorry ass.  Do you wonder what the father was feeling when his daughter died in his hands?  Of course not, you dont give a rats ass about US citizens who try to live a lawful life, but a criminal you have all the sympathy for.
> 
> Undocumented immigrant not guilty of murder in polarizing San Francisco case
> Francisco Sanchez who shot Kathryn Steinle in San Francisco was Mexican immigrant | Daily Mail Online



What relevancy does this have to the topic at hand?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Your entire argument throughout this thread is riddled with logical fallacies


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 18, 2019)

Don't understand why more stores don't have electronic locks. Clerk sees thief heading for door, boom door is locked.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> ...


Yes


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The worst part was he left him to bleed to death after he shot him three times




"Afterward, he returned to the store and told a witness, "I think I shot him." He did not call the police, and neither did any other customer inside the store, WMC reported."

He was not sure he hit him.  Perp was running off.  Not found for days.  You are an Antifa agitator.  Spreading rumor as fact.  Why not charge the customers for not running after to render aid?  Similar.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

Another reason we need to ban guns

Self protection, my ass


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

I would not have shot someone over stealing a beer, but I would have been compelled to beat the hell out of him.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Another reason we need to ban guns
> 
> Self protection, my ass


Come get mine.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 18, 2019)

The end result.

Ralphs Abandons South L.A.? Lack of Healthy Grocery Options Concerns Residents - Community Coalition

The Ralphs supermarket on Western Avenue and Martin Luther King Jr. Boulevard closed its doors permanently June 21, further decreasing the surrounding community’s access to healthy food. This is the second Ralphs in South Los Angeles to shut down in the past several months.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

This is a society in complete collapse. 


No one expects that the power of the state will enforce civilized behavior from the criminals, who steal.


BUT, if someone who believes in civilization, fights back, THEN the power of the state will be brought into play, AGAINST the person trying to maintain civilization.



Future historians, will write theses on reports like this, to show what how extreme a decadent society can get.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Political correctness results in socialism, Where there is no such thing as an individual.
The collective controls everything…
Socialism is the worst form of fascism


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> The end result.
> 
> Ralphs Abandons South L.A.? Lack of Healthy Grocery Options Concerns Residents - Community Coalition
> 
> The Ralphs supermarket on Western Avenue and Martin Luther King Jr. Boulevard closed its doors permanently June 21, further decreasing the surrounding community’s access to healthy food. This is the second Ralphs in South Los Angeles to shut down in the past several months.



The hood grocery store here keeps shampoo and afro-sheen behind a counter.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The worst part was he left him to bleed to death after he shot him three times


Obviously, shooting him was illegal and he should do time for it. 

But the human garbage that did the thieving, I find it hard to feel sorry for the piece of shit. I guess Karma is a bitch


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Another reason we need to ban guns
> 
> Self protection, my ass


Lol
Says a socialist


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> I would not have shot someone over stealing a beer, but I would have been compelled to beat the hell out of him.


And the thug would have got Crump for a lawyer and had you charged with aggravated assault and the City would settle with the thug for three million bucks.
Sound familiar?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2019)

Immigrants will open up tiny stores because they are brave and desperate.   Then the theft bankrupts them.

There is no way businesses can thrive under the tyranny of that much crime.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Immigrants will open up tiny stores because they are brave and desperate.   Then the theft bankrupts them.
> 
> There is no way businesses can thrive under the tyranny of that much crime.


Yep, 
Urban America is a free for all


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Here is a thought.
> 
> Do not steal.
> 
> ...



Here is a thought

Value human life


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 18, 2019)

So where do they draw the line?  Allowed to fill up a backpack with batteries, Marlboros and Chivas Regal and walk calmly out?  Can you hit emergency door lock?  Costly.  Certainly not clear how many have guns in those baggy pants.  Do you want to be locked in there with them?

Hey Mom, I'm going shopping.  Get me some Tylenol Tyrone. OK Mom.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a thought.
> ...


Lol
You actually feel sorry for the ass clown that got his ass shot?
He found out Karma is a bitch apparently
Just like the shit stains Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown... lol


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a thought.
> ...




It was the kid that made the call that his life was worth risking for a two dollar beer.


Talk to him about that.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Damn Klan Boy

You sure are an asshole


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Here is a thought
> 
> Value human life


Tell that to the store clerk. Like the Koreans who defended their stores with shotguns during the LA riots these people play hardball and aren't persuaded by any white guilt notions of letting robbery go because the amount was petty.
Theft is theft in the immigrant community and it is deterred by the strongest means possible. 

Isn't diversity wonderful?


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







YOu like talking shit to me. I'm not the problem here. 


The problem is the kid that thought his life was worthless and so risked it, over a single fucking beer.


It makes you feel good to call me a name. 



BUt your actions are about distracting from or coping with the problem. 


I want to solve it. I want to see kids like that NOT piss their lives away for a beer. 



You are the asshole here, not me.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

dannyboys said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I would not have shot someone over stealing a beer, but I would have been compelled to beat the hell out of him.
> ...


Nah, I would have just he said he attacked me.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a thought
> ...


Let’s tell it to the clerk

His life was not in danger, the kid had left the store, he was shot in the back three times

The clerk then did not call the police or an ambulance and left him for hours to bleed to death 

Murder


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Stories like this and the resulting callousness of conservatives demonstrate why we need to ban guns

They are not about protection, they are about “stuff”


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Got what he deserved.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Come get mine.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The way you cowardly ignored the point I just made, shows that you know I am right. My point stands.



YOu like talking shit to me. I'm not the problem here.


The problem is the kid that thought his life was worthless and so risked it, over a single fucking beer.


It makes you feel good to call me a name.



BUt your actions are about distracting from or coping with the problem.


I want to solve it. I want to see kids like that NOT piss their lives away for a beer.



You are the asshole here, not me.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s tell it to the clerk
> 
> His life was not in danger, the kid had left the store, he was shot in the back three times
> 
> ...


I'm not defending the clerk. Nowhere will you find me saying the store clerk did the right thing.
I'm merely explaining how diversity has adversely effected this nation in this particular instance.
If you disagree tell me where I'm wrong.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Denizen said:


> The state department is a skeleton force since Trump became POTUS as many left after Trump was appointed and they continue to depart in numbers.





rightwinger said:


> ban guns




Heroin is banned.  Final time.  Illegal Guns would pour in, same way.  You are getting moved up on the list.  Happy now?


You dont trust Police but you want "only"them with Guns?


----------



## Staidhup (Aug 18, 2019)

In Arab countries they just would have just cut off his hand or a few fingers.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The problem is, the kid thought he had a right to steal.   He thought that it was wrong to stop his theft and the store owner would not do it.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Herein lies a huge problem that the left won’t face.  The entitlement culture of thiefs.

Liberals love to use government to steal trillions of dollars from hard working tax payers.

Petit theft is simply a microcosm of left wing socialist ideology.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And based on what happened, it seems that society and the state, agree with the kid and not the store owner.


This is a culture not in decline, but Fallen past tense.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 18, 2019)

Care4all said:


> After he shot him, he never called the police, leaving the guy he shot, to slowly die from bleeding to death.
> 
> If he had called the cops and an ambulance, there likely could be a different ending to this story


I wonder if anyone else saw him laying there bleeding out. If I had found him laying there, I would've been on the phone making sure that help was on the way.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s tell it to the clerk
> ...



On one hand inner city blacks tend to be prolific thieves and on the other hand Arabs aren't known for their patience. Store clerk probably gets ripped off a hundred times a day by black punks.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Any culture that would encourage a clerk to shoot a shoplifter in the back and let him bleed to death is in decline


----------



## DOTR (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...



Justifiable.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

Staidhup said:


> In Arab countries they just would have just cut off his hand or a few fingers.



Which the store owner was from.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Not many are doing that, commie lugnut.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




Actually not. Such a culture would be fairly harsh, but would be putting a high value on civilized behavior. 


Regardless, my point(s) about what actually happened stands.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes, He should do time for shooting him. Most people would agree with that.

But at the same time it’s really hard to feel sorry for that guy that got himself shot, That whole situation was 100% avoidable by the shit stain that got shot. It’s not like he was trying to steal diapers or something like that… It was a beer. You know what? Karma is a fucking bitch, What comes around goes around, Eating and shitting in the same place you live... Or any other little saying you want to put in after that.

The sorry ass shit stain only has himself to blame... he will not be missed


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Lol
Any culture that is all right with theft is on the decline.
Political correctness has made you fucking retarded


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




It is the complete loss of respect for the Rule of Law, the property rights of others, and the just inherent fairness.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Kid might still be alive if our worthless local governments had not stopped prosecuting petty thefts.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Kid might still be alive if our worthless local governments stopped prosecuting petty thefts.




Had NOT, you mean.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Kid might still be alive if our worthless local governments had not stopped prosecuting petty thefts.




Yep.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yep, 
Political correctness is all about legislation off of emotion, Made obvious by frivolous gun control laws, the sky is falling environmental bullshit, all the lack of common sense by politically correct morons.

What is really fucked up, you have a fucking moron goes in a store and takes merchandise… And people on the politically correct side think he’s totally justified.

 I guess the moron was not thinking ahead, My guess he was incapable of Anything good... And he paid for his actions. Some would say Karma is a bitch. Lol


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually, murdering someone for petty theft is not civilized


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sure it is.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol
Actually theft is not civilized... 
Political correctness has made you fucking retarded


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Indeed, and we suffer from these bastards daily. Just look at how they classified people who like to keep their belongings clean neat and orderly as having a disease called OCD.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Much like this guy, the guy should’ve thought before he acted… All fall down. Lol


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...


Shooting a man in the back over a $2.00 beer is the "right thing"?

You are a sick person.  Get help.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He was probably retarded to begin with.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


Stopping crime is not sick, crime lover. You support crime, therefore, YOU are sick! But hey, look on the bright side, we got rid of a useless black dindu and a crazed muzzie.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

Steal a beer, you deserve to be shot. Steal millions as a banker and get millions more in taxpayer bail out.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There should be a punishment for petty theft. If you object to the death penalty then cut off a hand.  Or at least cane them.  Singapore has no theft problem.  It never becomes a problem   The thief gets caned or whipped.  They don't do it again.


That's a load of stupidity.  Please provide evidence Singapore has no petty theft problem.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, you're hallucinating again. I did no such thing. I said nothing about his race or his religion.  You're the one doing that, not me.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2019)

If we cannot convince people that there is no right to commit crimes many more will die over a $2.00 beer or a 99 cent orange juice.   This idea that there is some right to steal is the cause of these deaths.  Us this the result of eliminating religion and the commandment thou shalt not steal?  

Was shooting this guy over a beer the right thing to do?   Certainly yes.  It needs to happen more.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...



The Clerk was wrong and got what he deserved according to the law...


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The worst part was he left him to bleed to death after he shot him three times
> ...


Well he did that by landing himself in prison, where he belongs.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a punishment for petty theft. If you object to the death penalty then cut off a hand.  Or at least cane them.  Singapore has no theft problem.  It never becomes a problem   The thief gets caned or whipped.  They don't do it again.
> ...


Lol
I know it’s politically correct to except what he did and just let him go. But political correctness has made you fucking retarded


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If we cannot convince people that there is no right to commit crimes many more will die over a $2.00 beer or a 99 cent orange juice.   This idea that there is some right to steal is the cause of these deaths.  Us this the result of eliminating religion and the commandment thou shalt not steal?
> 
> Was shooting this guy over a beer the right thing to do?   Certainly yes.  It needs to happen more.



 This idea has to start at the top. The top made sure they were not held accountable by offing the one that would have ratted on them. 

 Timmy Geithner said that there were bankers that broke our laws but prosecuting them would have been "bad for the economy".

 As long as we refuse to hold those at the top accountable I support whatever brings the entire system down.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...





Obviously what you had here was a frustrated shop keeper who was tired of seeing his inventory disappear. Walking out with as much liquor as you can steal is a joke to teenagers but to shop owners it adds up painfully.
That is one story that is ongoing. Stealing brings out the worst in people, often on both sides which is why we as a society have to teach our kids there is no justification for stealing ever.
 As for this incident, it doesn't matter, you cant murder someone or just shoot at someone over stealing a beer. Now one person is dead and he's going to prison.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


Sometimes they're should over their entitlement mentality. "I can just TAKE your stuff because I want to." I think that's why he got shot.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If you don't like it maybe stop supporting the mass immigration of 3rd worlders.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

Liberals place effect before cause because it’s a responsibility reliever and void of fact


----------



## DOTR (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Burglary was punished by death under common law for centuries. It wasn’t simply theft, which is a separate offense. It was always defined as occurring on the premises of another. Originally only houses but every state now extends that to an owners place of business.
    It was the terror, intimidation and threat to peace of mind of decent citizens that the punishment of burglary was intended to address.

   People are tired of it and there is no reason a man trying to make a living should have to put up with it from a parasite. Of course the law is the recourse hoped for. But the law has been castrated in many areas for fear of “youths” going on a rampage if it is enforced.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

Young criminals must learn to avoid robberies gone bad and focus on robberies gone good.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> The clerk was wrong in this instance.


The $2 beer is not the issue.  Would you feel differently if Harris had brazenly walked out with a $50,000 piece of jewelry?  

The Muslim store clerk was guided by a profound sense of morality and social decorum which is plainly lacking in our morally corrupt culture.  One who would do what that thieving low-life did does not deserve to live in a civilized society.  So in this example I fully support what the Muslim did.  I believe he should be set free and rewarded for his action because he did us all a very big favor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

DOTR said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...









That doesn't justify murder.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Your confusing civilization with mercy. The two are not the same.


Killing someone for theft, is not very merciful.  It is pretty civilized.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

Let the illegals in and let the minorities steal
Lib 101


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Stolen from the Mcuzi rant, Family attack reported.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


What justified the precipitating act and who is responsible for it?


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Nothing justified it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...


*What brand of beer?
It must be pretty good beer if people are willing to die for it and to kill for it.*


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> Let the illegals in and let the minorities steal
> Lib 101


Great display of how deformed the conservative brain is: no one said to let the teen steal. What was actually said was that theft did not warrant murder. The deformed conservative brain translates that into: _"let the minorities steal Lib 101"




_


----------



## MikeK (Aug 18, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What you have presented here is best described as the ghetto mentality.  What the Muslim did was not self-defense but defense of a moral social order which is necessary for the survival  of a civilized society.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Not stolen from anywhere, no family attack, and you're  just embarrassed because your simple-minded idea of a good insult is to call someone a faggot.

Fucking moron.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Let the illegals in and let the minorities steal
> ...


You are placing the outcome before the act and making the person who Did Not initiate the illegal act responsible for the entire outcome
Don’t steal...don’t get shot.  Not that hard for the socially and morally responsible but very hard for liberals to see through the morass of their emotional predispositions


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> The clerk was wrong in this instance.


$3 though ...


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 18, 2019)

The irony is not a single one of these negro thugs would last a second in a African tribe 200 years ago.
They didn't know the phrase then but they understood what 'Natural Selection' meant.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2019)

#152: but islam's mistake is that it's theft of the moral issue, like any other religion's theft, is a human trait, not a divine trait, which latter is only a projection from the inculcated scapegoat's brain.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Can't answer the question, can you.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

If a white kid and been shot by a black clerk, liberals would  be pouring emotions out of every hole over the poor black clerk  and celebrating no more white privledge nor supremacy
We All know it!


----------



## harmonica (Aug 18, 2019)

no, he should not have shot him
but--I can understand it.....if someone stole 30$ from me, I would want him dead


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

deanrd said:


> When Republicans award needy billionaires trillions in tax cuts, they are stealing from America. That kind of stealing is OK.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Lol
If there is one positive thing out of the whole deal, he will not be a repeat offender. Lol


----------



## DOTR (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...




He would have been a “teen” or a “youth” in the reports had he gotten away with it. But the nobility must be respected and described as such when a common defends himself.
   Imagine describing the race of victims but never of  perps.
  It’s designed to teach you to keep your hands off and take your beating.

  Or can you imagine this headline: “black steals beer and runs out of store”?


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


If Anwar was white  he'd get off with a slap on his wrist If his name was billy joe he'd get a reward from the NRA


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


We need to get those re-education camps up and running fast, some of you cretins need it bad.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Moral of the story

Civilized societies do not murder people for theft


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 18, 2019)

Where he really failed was not reporting it immediately. Had he called the cops right away he probably would have gotten off.

I wouldn't shoot a kid over a beer. 


.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for the clerk, and hope that he gets released on good behavior, much sooner than the sentence, but he too should be punished for his wrong doing, as well.
> ...


How can you feel sorry for someone who shot someone in the back and let them bleed until they died?


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Think trump is building a few mental institutions to hold some of them First good thing he did in 2 1/2 years


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You're dumber than two stacked rocks.  Why don't you do us all a favor and go into a coma.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Save a space for Mikey.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2019)

Ghazali poetizes himself as a proprietor in Baghdad.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You report him and you're a pussy  too


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

See mom and dad white parents tell their kids not to steal and that there are very harmful consequences for doing so
Black momma (70% probability no father) tells the kids to steal because it’s a reparation for slavery and a darn good full or part time job. Anyone who tries to stop you is a racist or supremacist .


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


He already knows he is.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


Absolutely. He wont do that again, will he ?


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No, that's just all I can do here. I despise him, you and the sick twisted lot of you and will report you every chance I get until you are hopefully banned or stroke out. You would NOT get by with any of your crap in person with most people.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 18, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




Yep, it's murder and the clerk needs to go to prison for that, however, just as we are told to avoid road rage incidents in our cars, you know, like don't flip people off because you don't know who they are and what they might do. The same warning needs to go out to kids not to steal. When your a teenager, life seems like a joke and you don't realize the danger you put yourself in. You also don't realize that your actions hurt people in more ways than one. In the kids mind, what he was doing was nothing big. My guess is the clerk flipped because this was happening to him a lot. While still not justified, to me in certain cases its quite understandable why a clerk would run outside and fire a few shots. Kids who want to go out and shoplift need to get it through their heads that the world around them is not always kind and understanding, there are damaged and angry people out there who have had enough with life putting them down and they will defend themselves. Steal at your own risk, or dont steal at all.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


God, you are another bigoted  ABNORMAL!


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Shut the fuck up Mikey, you're far too stupid to contribute anything to the discussion.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


A proud boy  turning some one in ???


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...





I think the clerk didnt know if he shot him or not and the kid ran off. Still, you cant shoot someone over a beer and not expect to go to prison


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Sure. I'll do it to you if I can.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



 But the bankers will as they got off scott free.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a thought.
> ...



  Here's a thought.
Respect another mans right to make an honest living.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 18, 2019)

My main worry is did the beer get damaged or was the owner able to put it back in the cooler ?


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a thought.
> ...


Value human life but in your world let some amoral scumbag steal from them, in some cases so much that their life can be ruined. Nope, shoot the thieves.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Doesn't that make you a rat?


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> My main worry is did the beer get damaged or was the owner able to put it back in the cooler ?


My gut says the cops drank it.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


I don't know man, maybe ask your pal crep...oh wait he's on vacation. You need a vacation too.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

Craptoots  is gone!


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Yes  but can we let the punishment fit the crime?


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 18, 2019)

BTW Kudos on the guy for the head shot. At least nobody got hurt.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Neither will the former store owner for at most, 60 years.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The repub leaders here have already given me a couple . I try to not rile up the swine here anymore


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


If you are repeatedly robbed how do you react when you catch a thief red-handed and they run? I don't know how I would react maybe you should hold off judgment and put yourself in his place.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

Shopkeeper should be prosecuted.

However, the dumb ass thief took his chances and lost.

Think of it the same as if you were to walk up to a random person and punch them in the face as a goof.

Maybe you punched someone who won’t do anything....maybe you punched a psycho who will kill you.

You don’t know.....SO DONT GO UP AND PUNCH A RANDOM PERSON IN THE FACE.

The consequences are on you.

Lefties don’t understand the concept of consequences


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nonsense. The way democrats let minority killers out of prison, he'll be out in 7 years. Looking for payback.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Punishments do fit the crime when there is much time to deliberate. When it happens on the  spot then that standard cannot be applied.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  The only thing I find fault in is he didnt call the cops.
People here claim he killed over a beer,I'd hazard to guess it was far more than a beer.
    As in he's been robbed blind by these fucks for an extended period of time.....we'll call it the cumulative effect.
    Unfortunately for the soon to be Harvard graduate he was the  culmination of that cumulative effect.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Shopkeeper should be prosecuted.
> 
> However, the dumb ass thief took his chances and lost.
> 
> ...


Geez that would be responsibility  which is code for onerous white oppression and racism.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



   Here's the thing....
You can bet the farm that this wasnt the first time.
  How many times had he called the cops over shoplifting only to have them tell him there was nothing they could do?
   You can only push a man so far before he goes off.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


I wouldn't kill someone. I would report it to the police and turn over any surveillance video available to identify the thief. The murderer was in no danger. The thief had left the store and the owner ran out after him and chased him down to shoot him. That's murder for which a jury found him guilty. He's destroyed two families and he's now facing a maximum penalty of 60 years in prison.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 We had the time to contemplate the crimes of Wall Street bankers and decided to allow them all walk free with their millions in stolen money.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



  Yeah?
And whose fault is that?


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He'll be out in 7 years. Looking for payback.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Wrong as always
The thief destroyed two families


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



 Everyone's. I find it a bit mind boggling how so many can get so upset over a stole beer but said little to nothing about stolen millions. In many cases the same people will even defend that.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Apples oranges


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



  Look to our politicians.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Always the deflections.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 18, 2019)

It’s right there in the NRA handbook:

*Only fire your weapon at another person if your life or the life of another is threatened and if a black steals a $2 beer. Blacks only, Mexicans, Asians and Whites exempt. *


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You think so ?  lol  he's dead meat in prison   Black guys looking to kill his ass


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



 No, it's telling. That you even try and deflect from my point is telling.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Responsibility bounces right off of them


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...



If and only if a black teenager steals a beer; isn't that a capital crime in most Red States?


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> It’s right there in the NRA handbook:
> 
> *Only fire your weapon at another person if your life or the life of another is threatened and if a black steals a $2 beer. Blacks only, Mexicans, Asians and Whites exempt. *


My copy says OR a 2 dollar beer.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


And now he goes off to prison for murder. See how that works?


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


It was in this case.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Now we are onto it’s my fault
You guys are funny 
Telling-ooooh. I have been seriously condemned by an emotionally disabled


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




  He'll be fine.
He'll just join one of those infamous muslim prison gangs we've all heard about.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Imbecile. The thief did not make the murderer shoot him.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A few years ago one of the Korean store owners shot and killed a teen girl who stole an orange juice.  The Korean had been shoplifted almost to bankruptcy.  So much had been stolen that she couldn't afford to restock.   Fed up with the entitlement to  steal she shot the next little thief.
> 
> It isn't an orange juice.  It isn't a beer.  It's someone's life being bled off.  Why?  Because of a perception among a certain race that they have a right to steal. Michael Brown felt the same way.  He had a right yo steal Swisher  Sweets.  He's dead too.  Good riddance to them both.



You're disgusting.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



 I'm not "you guys".


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


As much as you and I interact on this forum, you don't know that I worked in a prison for along time? Your remark is total crap. Never gonna happen unless the guy wants to risk his life. We'll just list this as another one of your remarks that is completely devoid of reality.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



    Yeah?
And the guy protecting his business didnt make the shithead steal beer.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


There are actually freaks here defending murder. <smh>


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sure he did. Stealing from someone is the same as saying shoot me.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Time will tell   I believe he's in big trouble in prison


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


So? I didn't say he did.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


And what do you base your opinion on? I base mine on being a corrections officer for a long time. Actually seeing people like this shooter and how they are treated and how they are protected.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Lol
No doubt that guy should not have to shot him, but shit happens.

But it was totally avoidable if he would not have stolen that beer, It’s incredibly hard for me to feel sorry for him.
Some people are too stupid for their own good


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


How are child molesters treated in jail   ,,,and  I didn't know you were a corrections officer  tough job ,,BTW  How was epstein protected?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



   The guy should have called the cops after shooting the low life no doubt.
    I look at it like this,you know damn good and well this wasnt an isolated incident.
    The guy reached his breaking point and the soon to be Harvard grad was the unlucky one who broke the camel's back.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  So you admit your first statement is invalid.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A few years ago one of the Korean store owners shot and killed a teen girl who stole an orange juice.  The Korean had been shoplifted almost to bankruptcy.  So much had been stolen that she couldn't afford to restock.   Fed up with the entitlement to  steal she shot the next little thief.
> 
> It isn't an orange juice.  It isn't a beer.  It's someone's life being bled off.  Why?  Because of a perception among a certain race that they have a right to steal. Michael Brown felt the same way.  He had a right yo steal Swisher  Sweets.  He's dead too.  Good riddance to them both.



Dallas DA's plan to give petty criminals a pass could backfire, police leaders argue | Courts | Dallas News

District Attorney in Dallas Wants to Decriminalize Theft


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Wrong. He should not have shot him at all. He was in zero danger. Had he called police, there's a chance they would have found the teen alive and he'd have faced attempted murder charges instead of 2nd degree murder.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Yep, lots of hassle avoided if the thief didn’t steal.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Oh? How so?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  His livelihood was most certainly in danger.
This kinda crap is why we have food deserts in black communities that you leftist like to complain about.
   Stop robbing em blind and they wont leave. You dumbfucks are the ghettos worst enemy.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2019)

The most peaceful expected result is no businesses at all in black and Hispanic neighborhoods and dynamic security elsewhere.

I can understand not wanting to burden the prison system with beer thieves.  Use corporal punishment.  Strap that beer thief up stripped to the waist and give him 20 lashes.  If he does it again, 30 lashes.  There won't be a third time.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


In general child molesters are isolated from the general population unless they decline it. How would I have any idea what happened to Epstein? All I can say is, after being the officer on a suicide watch several times, if you do your job the prisoner can't kill himself. We don't know and will never know what happened.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


These stores operate on a very slim profit margin. Shoplifters will destroy the business.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


We know you hope so you Muslim racist.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Robberies have consequence, often real bad, oh my, how unfair to be held responsible cry libs.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > When Republicans award needy billionaires trillions in tax cuts, they are stealing from America. That kind of stealing is OK.


So when shit fuck liberals sit on their lazy asses, smoking dope and bitching and moaning about how they have to live off welfare, that isnt stealing from America?  But that isnt enough, those shit fucks send their kid out to steal a 2 dollar Schlitz but hey, this is America, right?


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


He hasn't gone off anywhere yet.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Do you know that a bunch of people dressed like ISIS beat the shit out of a gay reporter and still no one has been jailed?  So we now have a justice system that is totally blind to one side.  Vigilante is going to rear its face, and you lefties arent going to like it.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



 Breaking our laws do have consequences for some. The shop owner was also held to the consequences of our laws. I still hate the idea that only some are held responsible for breaking our laws, but if you are for enforcing our laws, you have also support what happened to the shop owner.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Sure he has. He was taken to jail and is now awaiting sentencing next month. You claim to have worked for the criminal justice system but you don't know how these things work?


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


As I said, he hasn't gone anywhere yet. He's not in prison yet. What part of that can't you comprehend? His lawyer could even file an appeal.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


He's in jail. That's where he's been taken off to until sentencing.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Where else would they take him? lol


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Yeah Obammy should have done something about that as promised.  Instead Marthas' Vineyard with them to laugh at your naivity.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Great, so we're in agreement he's gone somewhere.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Eddie,  he will be out on bail.  Trial two years out.  By that time...probation for cleaning up some thugs.   Cant jail a muslim with a business.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 18, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




We pay fot it in raised prices.  Same for health care.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Of course.

Laws are laws.

I think the point of most conservatives in this thread is don’t fucking steal in the first place and then you don’t have to worry about the shop owner killing you for stealing.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


He's in jail now awaiting sentencing and he's facing a maximum of 60 years.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



 Many who argue this also defend others breaking the laws. Yes, mine is a generalization but things like violating a persons civil rights is still breaking the law.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yep, shopkeeper should be held accountable and he was.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Well, killing two birds with one stone...
At least that community has one less gangbanger want-to-be to deal with. Lol


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You keep repeating the same lie does not make it true. I think he'll be out in less than 10 years.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 18, 2019)

So what


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


How come I'm not in your hall of fame ??  Not quite good enough


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



In this case the law has been enforced but justice denied.  

Black teens cause all kinds of mayhem...we see it reported on here constantly from attacking Jews in N.Y. to old ladies in various locales not even to mention the billions of dollars the blacks shoplift every year.  

I have no problem at all in not having any sympathy for the black teen.  They feel so entitled that they will brazenly shoplift knowing that no one will try and stop them....big surprise in this case.  

On the other hand it is quite clear also that this is a case of a minority allowed into this nation with their alien religious beliefs as well as their radical cultural practices.

Who pushes to allow muslims to come here?  Liberals of course.  

Thus this case highlights two liberal mistakes....glorifying blacks and promoting muslim immigration.  the chickens have come home to roost.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Yep, 
A Muslim doing an eye for an eye.... to a gangbanger want-to-be... Is a perfect storm of “just deserves” lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


I've told no lie. It's not a lie just because you can't recognize reality.

Sadly, conservatism rots the brain.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol
Political correctness has made you fucking retarded


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You're a small businessman trying to compete but your livelihood is taken every day two to three times a day, three or four times a week and you say you wouldn't do anything? great it easy to say when it's not you that has been stolen from. It's really easy to say you wouldn't do it when it wasn't you that it was done to.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Urban America is fucking insane


----------



## anynameyouwish (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> The clerk was wrong in this instance.




now who is the snowflake?

by NOT defending the death of a thief who stole a 2$ beer you have betrayed the core principles of conservatism.  Your membership has been revoked (we're keeping your money) and we shall all now consider you a traitor and an enemy to America!

enjoy


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 18, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > stealing a beer should result in a death penalty?
> ...


what does the "C O" stand for?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 18, 2019)

*He would still be alive today if he had used the free beer delivery service instead of stealing


 *


----------



## MikeK (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


It depends entirely on one's moral sense.  I personally believe the thief got exactly what he deserved and that a lesson was learned by all who might be inclined to steal.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I've lived in that reality you imbecile. Until he's actually sentenced and put into prison, anything can happen. He could even hang himself in his jail cell unless he's free on bond. If he is free he could return to the old country.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> The clerk was wrong in this instance.



Just started reading this OP and all ready knew what words of wisdom I was going to use when Marion Morrison used common sense and said what needed to be said... 

A $2.00 Beer is bio-waste and a loss leader victim... Hell I would have give the kid a straw to drink that crap instead of shooting him...


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Actually, I said what I would do. It's not my problem you are learning impaired.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol
Says a politically correct retard


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

MikeK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Ok, you're a suck fuck. Noted.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 18, 2019)

The surveillance video would have been more than sufficient to prosecute a petty theft in court, except I really do not like those either, because retail shopkeepers deepfake them to frame suspects, circulate fake wanted posters, and impose arbitrary property ban lists and shitlists at similar stores nationwide.

Small retail, boutique shop and convenience store owners are suffering from Kristallnacht syndrome, and the rest of us are unable to save them from their own damnation in their broken windows.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Actually 2.00 beer is like piss in a bottle   Shoulda let the kid take 2   And Fawn a retard ?? One of the best posters here


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol
You do realize stealing is every bit the crime/sin any other crime/sin is...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 18, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Actually 2.00 beer is like piss in a bottle Shoulda let the kid take 2 And Fawn a retard ?? One of the best posters here



Eddie I agree on the quality of the Beer, but your judgement on fawnie is questionable...


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, a $2 beer is not worth killing anyone over.
> ...


Are you nuts? A straw? I hope it would not be plastic!


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> 
> Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder after a four-day trial, Shelby County District Attorney General Amy Weirich said Friday.
> 
> ...





I'm glad it wasn't a Honky that whacked Dorian, else there would be rioting.

This kind of case is perplexing to libs, as they become unsure of what privileged group to support here- muslims or blacks.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


Fret not. They'll let him loose after a few years. Then he can plan his jihad.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sure you did you're such a rock of composure when it's not you that's being stolen from.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


And I still told no lie -- which is why you can't quote me telling one.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 18, 2019)

Muslims hate blacks!! Racism EVERYWHERE!!!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Are you nuts? A straw? I hope it would not be plastic!



Absatively certifiable...


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Regardless, you idiotically thought I wouldn't do anything in response to me saying what I would do. There is no cure for conservatism. It's an incurable disease that rots the brain.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...





Why wasn't this guy deported before he shot one of our black youths, America's sacred cow


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Lol why you guys always taken our words for liberalism. Can you come up with your own things or is that just a side effect for your mental illness.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey kids, stealing is bad....Mkay?


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Hey kids, stealing is bad....Mkay?


And in rightard world, the appropriate punishment is the death penalty.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Hey kids, stealing is bad....Mkay?
> ...


In your demento world, there is no punishment. Thieves can steal with impunity.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 18, 2019)

You can't shoot to defend property.

Except you may shoot a neighbors dog if it is on your property threatening your animal.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> You can't shoot to defend property.
> 
> Except you may shoot a neighbors dog if it is on your property threatening your animal.


You can in Texas.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Nope, I never said there shouldn't be punishment. It's the rotted conservative brain that thinks there's only two options, death or no punishment at all.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey kids If you don’t steal things this will never happen to you - God


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 18, 2019)

Black people like to steal shit. I’m going Muslim on this one. And if you’re against this man you’re a racist.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Hey kids, stealing is bad....Mkay?
> ...



I’m sorry, did the shop owner NOT face justice?

Did you read a different article? Did you actually read any of the posts made by the conservatives in this thread or are you going to stick to your bullshit lies?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Whatever you say bub


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 18, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> You can't shoot to defend property.



With all due respect sir there is this to contend with...

*Castle doctrine*
A castle doctrine, also known as a castle law or a defense of habitation law, is a legal doctrine that designates a person's abode or any legally occupied place (for example, a vehicle or home) as a place in which that person has protections and immunities permitting one, in certain circumstances, to use force (up to and including deadly force) to defend oneself against an intruder, free from legal prosecution for the consequences of the force used. The term is most commonly used in the United States, though many other countries (see below) invoke comparable principles in their laws.
*Castle doctrine - Wikipedia*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Castle*_*doctrine*


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 18, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > You can't shoot to defend property.
> ...



That has nothing to do with shooting to defend property. Read what I highlighted. That has to do with self defense on your own land. 

In no state in this country can you shoot someone who is running down the street with your lawnmower.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2019)

Catch him, strip him, tie him to a tree and whip him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Sure, and in the real world, he's a convicted murderer facing up to 60 years in prison. It's in conserva-la-la land, he's a hero who was justified in chasing down an unarmed teen and shooting him multiple times.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 18, 2019)

Is there a moral to this story?  Is it just a confused mishmash of conflicting ideals thrown into a pot to see what happens? We don't like Stereotyped black thugs. Check. Stereotyped Indian store operators are comical. Check. Guns are bad. Check. So we are left with Apu shooting  King Afrocentric Boi  to death.  Why? Beer?  Check. Ticks all the boxes. Like the irresistible force meeting the immovable object...


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




It doesn't take much to become a Lefty these days I guess. Well, whatever. Why don't we just go back to the days of cutting off hands for stealing a loaf of bread, only in this case it would be maybe cutting your kids hand off for stealing a snickers bar. But you know, we already have laws on the books for stealing and beating people up.Both of those things are illegal.
Not every crime is a capital offense. But if you want to make it ok for this guy here to get shot, then you have to be consistent. It's not fair to look at one guy and say he looks like a thug so its ok to shoot him for stealing and not others. SO then, when your old uncle gets up out of the restaurant and absentmindedly forgets to pay his bill... the cook can chase him down and blow him away with a shotgun before he gets to his car. thats being consistent.

And thats also why we have a court system and lesser charges for lesser crimes. Got nothing to do with being a right or left winger.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 18, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Catch him, strip him, tie him to a tree and whip him.



What you do in your bedroom is your business, not ours.

TMI


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Regardless, you idiotically thought I wouldn't do anything in response to me saying what I would do. There is no cure for conservatism. It's an incurable disease that rots the brain.




Did you actually just project TDS onto conservatism? Holy frapping...something! 

Wow! 

FYI, I like to shoot fawns, they has teh bestest meat, cupcake. It's fawn shooting season right now!


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Hey kids, stealing is bad....Mkay?
> ...


Lol
If the little gang banger want-to-be didn’t steal he could be still alive... But most likely not. Because he was fucking retarded… And political correctness has made you fucking retarded


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Another gangbanger want-to-be dead for doing something illegal....


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless, you idiotically thought I wouldn't do anything in response to me saying what I would do. There is no cure for conservatism. It's an incurable disease that rots the brain.
> ...


Oh look ^^^ yet another rightard who doesn't know the difference between a fawn and a faun.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



That absolutely makes it e-sucking to be you, bitch.

Btw, you can shoot somebody if they're threatening you anywhere on your property here.

Stand your ground. I am a "Stand your ground" type, too.

2 assholes once tried to jump me while I was walking my dog. I beat their asses.

e-want some, bitch?

Motherfucker said he was gonna shoot my dog and beat my ass 1 time.

I said "What'd you say"? .."I'm gonna sh"-CLICK!

Ni-Ni, Termite.

He didn't make it through that 2nd time. 

I know how to knock people out and yoke people out and have since jr. high.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

Why is it liberals don’t want to be responsible for anything but whites are supposed to be responsible for 150 years ago slavery?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 18, 2019)

MikeK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


I don’t think he got what he deserved but he got what can happen when you rob someone.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yep, 
He should’ve considered if a two dollar beer was worth getting his ass shot. Lol


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

The cancer was cured, he just did no know it till it was too late. 

Kids don’t do drugs… You’re libel to bleed out.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


You can't chase someone down the street to shoot them. That's not the castle doctrine, ya dumbfuck.

*"2 assholes once tried to jump me while I was walking my dog. I beat their asses."*

LOLOL

Suuuure, ya did, *Mary*. Uh-huh.


----------



## The Professor (Aug 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Michael Brown was not shot to death for stealing. He was shot by a policeman who had already been assaulted by Brown and who feared for his life as Brown was charging him. Here is the official DOJ report on the shooting.

https://www.justice.gov/sites/defau...doj_report_on_shooting_of_michael_brown_1.pdf

The report conclusively proves that Officer Wilson acted in self defense.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



He was protecting his business?  Bullshit, most likely he suffers from the Zimmerman Syndrome - a desire to kill someone with a gun and be thought of as a hero by callous creeps like you.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol
The guy trying to steal a two dollar beer should’ve thought of Trayvon Martin before he stole the beer. Worthless shit stains Like Trayvon Martin, Michael Brown and this joker deserve what they got. A permanent dirt nap... Deservedly so.
Play around with the bull get the horns.... They got their asses kicked. And spineless piece of shit like yourself cry over the shit... how funny


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Again a US citizens girl died in her fathers arms, because an illegal got a gun from a government employee, and shot the girl dead.  The illegal who was deported 5 times was set free.  I am saying that equal justice needs to be served or no justice.  I prefer vigilantism, myself, because you take the corrupt lawyers and judges out of the scene.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Who gives you the right?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


I bet his welfare parents sent his ass down to the store and rob the clerk, because we all know welfare cant be used to buy alcohol.  Oh well, one less future Demonrat voter taken out, post birth abortion style.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

Coyote said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I have to agree with that, except in extreme miscarriages of justice.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 18, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Simple Simon ^^^ posted one of the dumbest comments in history.

The cost to investigate, arrest, detain and (likely) provide a public defender, go through court hearing, pay prospective juries, and those   who are accepted to hear the trial, probation reports and sentencing hearings cost a whole lot more than the cost of the beer to the killer.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Sure, Mary. Sure.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Coyote said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Ah....did I hurt your poor little snowflake feelings.....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Go 'way, skeeter, ya bother me.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Yep,
Sometimes things just take care of themselves, Much like suicide


----------



## karpenter (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:
			
		

> I am sick and tired of people thinking that they can do whatever they want to illegally, and have no repercussions for their actions.


Well
If It's Any Consolation
The 17yr Old Did Get Repercussions
-- Permanently.....


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Lol
And just let people do whatever they want, socialism is all about taking stuff from people that actually deserve it and giving it to people that don’t deserve shit.

But then again political correctness makes people fucking retarded


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 18, 2019)

captkaos said:


> 'Death' for stealing beer does sound a little bit "harsh".


Ya THINK? These fucking people are unamerican and a true embarrassment...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2019)

Look, I did things on a grander scale than that boy when I was a kid.

No he did not deserve to be shot down.

Is stealing wrong? Absolutely!

Do you lose 1.5-2.5x of whatever you steal? Yes you do, that's how God ingrained karma into the world.

Should a kid get shot over 1 beer? No. Call the popo and give them his description.

One night we did a 7-case beer run when I was a kid.

Boy, that was a crazy night. Got shot at too, unrelated to the beer run.

We brought bats to a gunfight.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > 'Death' for stealing beer does sound a little bit "harsh".
> ...


Lol
That shit stain should’ve thought of that before he tried to steal a two dollar beer, You think it was worth it?

You do realize that would not of happened if he did not try to steal the beer? You do realize that?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...


AND, the next yute will think twice about stealing. The guy performed a public service the cops seem incapable of.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> That shit stain should’ve thought of that before he tried to steal a two dollar beer, You think it was worth it?


Same for the clerk. He will have lots of time to think about it in prison.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 18, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> AND, the next yute will think twice about stealing.


No they won't. You watch too much too tv.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> I damn sure did, faggot. I don't put up with much bullshit. How much more you got in you b4 I e-jackslap your punk ass, hmm? Bitch?
> 
> 
> I'll e-smash you in the face so hard you'll be out before you hit the ground, cupcake.





Death Angel said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Oh? What should the punishment have been? Lethal injection? Electric chair?


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




First of all,  that cost is fixed.  They get paid to drink coffee or "work" a case.   Do you think your Big Govt is going to cut back if the goons quit Crime?  Uh no.  Pension Chasing 101. Everything takes 10X too Long as it is.  Some rot in Jail years waiting for their Speedy Trial lol!

 Theft raises prices across the board (eventually costs to me).  Take you pills loon.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > That shit stain should’ve thought of that before he tried to steal a two dollar beer, You think it was worth it?
> ...


Lol
Killed two birds with one stone… Gangbanger want-to-be and a Muslim. Neither will be missed


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I damn sure did, faggot. I don't put up with much bullshit. How much more you got in you b4 I e-jackslap your punk ass, hmm? Bitch?
> ...


Lol
Bleeding out worked


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  So tell me.
How many times has the guy been ripped off by the locals?


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I damn sure did, faggot. I don't put up with much bullshit. How much more you got in you b4 I e-jackslap your punk ass, hmm? Bitch?
> ...




Depends on the rap sheet.   100hours community service?  4weekends if he has a job. Maybe the muslim was just trying to scare him and missed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Neither will the clerk. You white nationalists will forget all about him in about 6 hours, and he will rot in prison for years.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Lol
The clerk is a Muslim brother...
I’m not a white nationalist... wrong color. 
Sorry for your disappointment... Stereotyping is a socialist disease.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Sorry, that was the first, best guess for why you display show much glee at the misfortune of any brown person. Just a raging idiot, i guess.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Lol
I don’t take it one why or another, Actions have consequences. You know Karma is a bitch


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > 'Death' for stealing beer does sound a little bit "harsh".
> ...


Says the fuckers who are unamerican because they allow illegal aliens to come in 5 times and kill an innocent girl, who didnt rob anyone.  Yeah, fuck you asshole.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Not any brown person you worthless retard, but criminals, but I know, you love to kill innocents before they get a chance to rob someone, but love them after they do the crime.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



 Nowhere does it state he was Muslim.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 18, 2019)

miketx said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > You can't shoot to defend property.
> ...


No, you can only shoot to defend property at night in Texas. Obama sponsored & passed a law in Illinois that allows citizens to shoot thieves anytime!

"Obama-sponsored bill (SB 2386) enlarged the state's 1961 law by shielding the person who was attacked from being sued in civil court by perpetrators or their estates when a "stand your ground" defense is used in protecting his or her person, dwelling* or other property*.

The bill unanimously passed the Democrat-controlled Illinois Senate on March 25, 2004 with only one comment, and passed the Democrat-controlled Illinois House in May 2004 with only two votes in opposition. Then-Governor Rod Blagojevich (D) signed it into law."


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

KissMy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


So you can in Texas. Thanks.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > That shit stain should’ve thought of that before he tried to steal a two dollar beer, You think it was worth it?
> ...


Another liberal Islamophic....with all these leftist showing their true colors can it be long before they will lose support of the millions here already?...... Welcome brother muslims live by capitalism forget Sharia and make something of what would be a stagnant cultish heritage...in other words truly become REAL AMERICANS and love this country as your new motherland!!!


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2019)

What about the revertants, the backsliders? Will they go 'nannas once they're in and get bored?


----------



## BigTruck (Aug 18, 2019)

I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.

If it was your white teen child, you wouldn’t think it’s okay for him to die over a fucking beer.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 18, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.
> 
> If it was your white teen child, you wouldn’t think it’s okay for him to die over a fucking beer.



There is a bigger problem represented here and it involves much more than just a beer. 

This group of teens made famous by the media referring to them as "teens" when they commit yet another of a long,long list of crimes,violence and assorted mayhem are the problem. 

And it is a very big problem for America yet the powers that be will not admit to it, because to do so would label them as a waycist.   Make no mistake about it--the fear of being labeled a waycist inhibits any sort of leadership in Washington to deal with this problem.

This group (young black males)which accounts for only approx. 2.5 percent of our total pop. commits over half of all violent crime in America.  

Do not expect me or any rational person to feel any sympathy for one of them under any circumstances.  

These animals deserve no sympathy whatsoever!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



This kind of thing is to be expected when we allow people to come here with a radical alien religion coupled with a culture that is extremely different from ours. 

Yet the liberals rammed that legislation through congress with the help of LBJ and the usual suspects

Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965 - Wikipedia


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.
> 
> If it was your white teen child, you wouldn’t think it’s okay for him to die over a fucking beer.


It's not about a beer. It is an ongoing problem with this thieving, immoral race. the guy is being charged with 2nd degree murder. I'm sorry he's being put thru this.

I hope they all realize they cannot operate a business in these black areas and just leave. Nobody should have to put up with this. I bet he wishes he never set up shop in the ghetto.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 18, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Yes, but these blacks have had a hundred years to get their shit together. I guess we shouldn't be importing any more.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 18, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



More like l54 yrs.  at least in America, yet the problem is world wide as in anywhere you find them.  

We should not be importing more but that is exactly what we are doing as in they head the list of those who come here legally.  We have been favoring them since 1965 when the radical new immigration policy went into effect.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > That shit stain should’ve thought of that before he tried to steal a two dollar beer, You think it was worth it?
> ...


How do you know that? Libs like you love to let killers out of prison. Fact.


----------



## miketx (Aug 18, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.
> 
> If it was your white teen child, you wouldn’t think it’s okay for him to die over a fucking beer.


Race baiter.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.
> 
> If it was your white teen child, you wouldn’t think it’s okay for him to die over a fucking beer.


Lol
The shit stain should’ve thought of that before he tried stealing a two dollar beer, you know what... he would not have been shot at that time. Although he obviously was of very low intelligence he would eventually got shot doing something else retarded.
Karma is a bitch


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 18, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.
> 
> If it was your white teen child, you wouldn’t think it’s okay for him to die over a fucking beer.




This has nothing to do with Honkies at all.

The altercation was between a black kid and a muslim.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.
> ...



 Nowhere does it state he was a Muslim.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 18, 2019)

Rustic said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.
> ...




A lot of muslims are crazy, and will kill you for less that this.   Rev. Terry Jones, the Cape Girardeau born and bred theologian who went to school with Rush Limbaugh, was threatened with death for merely burning a koran.

Apparently this teenager didn't pay attention to the news, and didn't realize what a nut he was dealing with.


----------



## The Professor (Aug 18, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



There is one hell of a difference between the two cases.

Zimmerman acted in self-defense and was acquitted by a jury. The clerk did not act in self defense and had no other legal justification for the shooting.  He was appropriately convicted by a jury.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

The Professor said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Zimmerman was the aggressor. He was doing the very thing many here claim they would shoot people for if done to them.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 18, 2019)

The Professor said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


...It does not pay to be a wanna be gangbanger.
That’s all folks


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Literally all our laws on this subject; local, state and federal call it murder if the person is fleeing and poses no immediate or obvious threat regardless of circumstances.  In the eyes of the law the clerk committed murder, been this way for many a decade or ten........ or twenty......


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





Zimmerman is a hispanic who was oozing machismo, and Trayvon  used a gay slur against him.   Trayvon's chubby gf testified that Mr. Martin referred to Zimmerman as a creepy "ass cracker".   "Ass cracker" is clearing a homophobic slur, I can understand why Zimmerman was angry


----------



## The Professor (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



The jury found Zimmerman to be innocent. In order to do that they had to conclude Zimmerman was not the aggressor. I have written many articles on this subject. I suggest you use the USMB search engine and research the word “Zimmerman” to find the articles submitted by me, The Professor. I have a JD (doctorate in law) and I fully explained why Zimmerman was not at fault in any way. I am too damn old (79) to keep repeating myself for the benefit of those who should know better and would know better if they had the slightest bit of intellectual curiosity.

You have the last word.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




The clerk testified he only intended to shoot in the air to scare the thief.    I think that he would have been in the clear if he would have hollered "stop or I'll shoot" to give him fair warning.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


It doesn't matter, "imminent threat" is the key phrase.  The clerk screwed up royal.  Now if the kid was armed and turned to shoot then by all means defend yourself otherwise don't shoot.   The concept behind the law is property can be replaced, an individual life cannot.  Agree or disagree, it is the way the laws are set up.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



 Mind your own business and your motives are not questioned.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 18, 2019)

The Professor said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



 Your opinion is your opinion. Nothing happens if Zimmerman had minded his own business.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Martin should have minded his own business, as well, using a homophobic slur is pretty despicable.

Especially when its directed at a hot blooded Latino oozing with machismo.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 18, 2019)

pknopp said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Zimmerman save the state a lot of money.   Martin, known as the "no limit n-word" , was on a one way trip to the state penitentiary.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Ridicoulous, engaging in self defense is not aggression dumbo.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



obammie wanted to adopt the sweet innocent looking trayvon.   Basing such a desire on the way trayvon looked when he was l2 yrs old which is the only picture the msm would run of him. 

That is what most folks believed he actually looked like.  The truth did not come out till much later after all the hysteria had been stirred up by abc,nbc,cbs,cnn etc.  Just another example of the deception practiced by the liberal media in a vain attempt to lynch a innocent man.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 19, 2019)

Robberies can go bad
Don’t rob


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> Robberies can go bad
> Don’t rob



Funny thing is blacks think  muslims love them.  Well, they did love to enslave them.


The silence about black slavery in the Arab world

Arab slave market.


----------



## The Professor (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



The MSM called him a child. When I was two weeks younger than he was I was doing push-ups at Parris Island.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...




Zimmerman's business was protecting his neighborhood.  Case Closed


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

The Professor said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



They not only called him a child they distributed photos of him when he was l2 yrs. old.  These photos convinced folks (even obama)that was the way trayvon looked on the night he was killed.  Thus the outrage...once again the public had been hoodwinked by the media.  Not even to mention all the innocent white folks killed by blacks out of revenge for trayvon.  The media has much blood on its hands but they were not held accountable as usual.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 He was told to go away.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



If you were in some muslim nation this is what could happen (see following video)to you for lying, stealing or doing anything the religious police say is taboo.

 You should fall on your knees in thanks that you live in a nation where you are free to spread lies as you just have.



https://media.integros.com/video/6451c8d86263bafb/mp4/720.mp4


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Trayvon SMIRKED at him. Zimmerman had no choice


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





These recent immigrants, have not been raised in a culture that has been conditioned to let low life scum run wild and rule the streets.


When someone disrespects them and their property, they fight back. 


That is what you get when you have diversity of culture.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.
> ...


Actually, it is over a beer. Despite your racist rants, the kid took a beer. That's all he did. And your pathetic empathy for a murderer is noted.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

The Professor said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...


You don't know much if you think he was found innocent.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.
> 
> If it was your white teen child, you wouldn’t think it’s okay for him to die over a fucking beer.


It would be my white teen child, because I instilled morals into them.  Shame liberals have no clue what morals are, otherwise they wouldn't abort unborn and born children.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > I’m tired of assholes who think it’s okay to murder someone over a stolen beer.
> ...


The right surrendered their claim to the moral high ground when they elected an adulterer who cheated on every wife he's ever had so far.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 19, 2019)

I always find it strange that somehow, the right and wrong of a situation is based on how inexpensive or expensive something is.

If the perp was drinking a $2.00 beer and killed the clerk, the headline would say, "Man killed by a gunman over $2.00 beer".  But the gun grabbers would be happy that the clerk didn't have a gun to defend himself.

In this case, the man with the gun is doubly guilty because the beer was worth only $2.00.

The facts are that the moment the perp walked out with the beer, he ceased to be a credible threat to the clerk and the clerk broke the law giving chase.  That is an act of vengeance, not self-defense.

He should have just hit the panic button and let the cops deal with it unless the perp returned.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 19, 2019)

Mine either because mine woulda said. Hey ol man. aint no beers in ther fridge. I'd tell him to go look in the cooler on the boat or hand him some bux to go get *US* a 12.
Yeah. At 16-17. Workin a farm in the FL heat ?.....he's old enough to drink a fucking cold beer and smart enough not to steal it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...


Says the bitches who allow men with titties in their bathrooms.  Also the ones who elected Bill(the rapist Clinton) his enabler wife, and Harvey Weinstein and pedophile Jeff Epstein.  You fuckers used to amaze me, until I found out how really stupid you are.  Now for my apology.

I am sorry that you are dumber than a box of rocks.

I am sorrier for insulting a box of rocks as comparing its intelligence(which is much higher) with a liberal.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...


You promote adults licking the shitt out of toddlers azzes you spout that.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> I always find it strange that somehow, the right and wrong of a situation is based on how inexpensive or expensive something is.
> 
> If the perp was drinking a $2.00 beer and killed the clerk, the headline would say, "Man killed by a gunman over $2.00 beer".  But the gun grabbers would be happy that the clerk didn't have a gun to defend himself.
> 
> ...


I keep repeating my self on the equal justice system, but typical with liberal thinking in goes upon deaf ears.  A young girl, not breaking the law was murdered by an illegal who was deported 5 times, yet still got a pistol(not an AR-15) and shot the girl dead, right in her fathers arms.  Yet the illegal did not get punished.  If this is what illegals are allowed to do, then law abiding citizens should get the same justice.  Egad a liberal is such a stupid person.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...



The Dems did that with Kennedy and then Clinton so I would get off the soap box


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


No need to apologize since recognizing the source,
I take insults from conservatives with a grain of salt.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I'm not on a soap box. I'm pointing out neither are conservatives.


----------



## miketx (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Maybe you will get a disease from excessive salt consumption.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


^^^ another sick and depraved mind. No shortage of these yahoos around here.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So if the Dems and Repubs have surrendered the claim to the moral high ground who hasn;t?


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


No one has it. It's just amusing to watch those who _think_ they do.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I disagree with that.

BEcause not everyone is a democrat or a republican


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Belonging to a political party has nothing to do with who does or does not have the moral high ground. No one is perfect.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Never said they were.

One does not have to be perfect to be morally superior to a piece of shit criminal


----------



## G.T. (Aug 19, 2019)

Responsible gun owners don't shoot people running away. You're a stain of an American, and the guy who shot the kid will rightly rot in prison, where you'd rightly be if you had shot the kid.

Guns aren't toys. Life isn't dirty Harry, and when you're the kind of lunatic ranting and raving about all of the things you're "so SICK and TIRED of," you need to lock your guns from yourself and go take a fuckin' break. Relax, buddy.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 19, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well said


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...



So it’s ok to murder babies because Trump has cheated on his wives.

Got it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Who's murdering babies?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2019)

ahh the two sided pancake.....one side....you dont kill over 2 bucks implying there is a price where it is okay to kill someone?  then you have the other side....mess with the bull you get the horns....


and you never know which type you will encounter when taking risks


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The Democrat Party's platform supports abortion up through childbirth.    According to the DNC, a broad in labor can still elect to be transported to the Abortion Mill instead of the maternity ward.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Obama with his drone strikes on brown people.

But I digest...

The guy stole, it was wrong.
The shop owner killed the guy, it was wrong.

The shop owner faced justice.

This is a sad story and the whole thing could have been avoided had the thief not stolen in the first place.

THE SHOP OWNER WAS WRONG TO KILL THE GUY AND FACED JUSTICE AS A RESULT.

Got it, Faun? Stop lying. It’s like you are autistic.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Fucking insane, isn’t it?


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, abortion at that stage is not on demand like abortion is during early stages. If you're against such abortions that means you prefer to have pregnant women die rather than have the opportunity to save their own lives when faced with a pregnancy that could kill them.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


_*"Got it, Faun? Stop lying. It’s like you are autistic."*_

What have I said regarding this that you haven't?


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...



Consequences? The consequences for illegal actions is that you are prosecuted, and if convicted you are sentenced accordingly. This isn't about consequences for illegal behavior. You are advocating vengeance. You are in fact advocating for illegal conduct to effect that vengeance. The legal use of force in self defense does not include a right to chase down someone who isn't threatening you.

Your entire theory is so amazingly stupid it's a wonder they even let this thread remain in place.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




We're talking about ELECTIVE abortion here.   Where the pregnant gal goes into labor, and then tells the Uber driver transporting her to go to the Abortuary stat, so she can get an abortion before she gives birth.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You remain clueless. They only late term abortions allowed by law are the ones where the pregnant women's life is at risk or severe fetal anomalies.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Not in New York,  not in Virginia if their sheet-wearing governor gets his way.

In New York, the state actually celebrated their new abortion law guaranteeing the right of elective abortion up to the minute of birth itself. I guess you missed the party?


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You said the conservatives think it’s ok to get the death penalty for stealing a beer, or words to that effect. 

You know what you posted.  Now you are going to lie about that?


----------



## Rustic (Aug 19, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Lol
He’s just upset a POS gangbanger want-to-be is taking a permanent dirt nap.... And the shit stain only has himself to blame.
Stealing a two dollar beer… His actions had circumstances. Karma is a bitch


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 19, 2019)

Rustic said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Notice how the lefties REFUSE to just admit he was wrong to steal the beer.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Hey kids, stealing is bad....Mkay?
> ...



Here is Faun either lying or being stupid.

He knows he is misrepresenting this entire thread.

Why lie?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


You are such stupid people. Do you think that if an illegal shot you or your daughter and she died right there in your arms, that the illegal would be set free?  Yeah, I believe in the eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth, because you fuckers on the left just love it when people keep turning the other cheek.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 19, 2019)

Eye for an eye is equal justice you fuckin idiot.

Death for stealing is not eye for an eye.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Understanding a liberal is so easy, just have to know them.
How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.


 Young innocent girl dies by illegal is set free, okay to liberals.  Criminal thug steals and gets killed, not okay.


> *#5) Sociopaths seek to dominate others and "win" at all costs.* They hate to lose any argument or fight and will viciously defend their web of lies, even to the point of logical absurdity.


 But the criminal thug didnt do anything wrong...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Eye for an eye is equal justice you fuckin idiot.
> 
> Death for stealing is not eye for an eye.


So an illegal can kill an innocent young girl and walk free, okay, but a stupid criminal thug cant be killed by a legal immigrant, got it.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


 Donald Trump is an unindicted co-conspirator in multiple felonies. And his trump foundation was shut down as a criminal organization.

 So you must believe in equal justice for all?

 This kid only stole two dollars. How much money has Donald Trump stolen?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It’s really amazing when they lie about something so provable. Like Faun lying about what he posted in this thread.

It’s bizzare!


----------



## G.T. (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Eye for an eye is equal justice you fuckin idiot.
> ...


No, moron. Nobody said that but the voices in your head. Lock yourself up before its too late.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 19, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


 Are you defending terrorists who wanted to destroy the United States?


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > I always find it strange that somehow, the right and wrong of a situation is based on how inexpensive or expensive something is.
> ...


Are you making a general statement about liberals?

I don't think that illegals should ever be permitted in the country, let alone getting away with murder or wrongful death.  However, that isn't what I posted.  I posted some ridicule of the fact that everyone seems to be making a big stink over the cost of the beer, when in fact, the price of anything has no bearing on following the law.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...




Actually, President Trump hasn't stolen any money.  No one in the history of the universe has ever been investigated more thorouthly than Donald J. Trump, and he turned out to be as clean as a hound's tooth.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Is autism contagious among liberals?

Holy shit. Looks like the idiot libtard Bat signal is shining bright.

Dean, don’t forget to breath while posting.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...




Nonsense.  Have you in your ignorance forgotten about clinton, jfk, bush sr., eisenhower, fdr,  warren harding and Thomas Jefferson and who knows who else?

Not even to mention:    Was Abraham Lincoln Our First Gay President?

Absolutely amazing the stupidity one sees on a political board.  So typical of liberals to believe they are morally superior.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


 I am still waiting for the Clintons to go to jail, when they do, then I will think about the President.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

G.T. said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


They said it and they did, the illegal walked free after killing an innocent US girl, why should this legal immigrant not be treated the same?  Fuck you all, you cant see the bullshit when it is right in front of you.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

What we need is introduction of a system whereby victims of crime can have a chance to deliver "justice" themselves. (in addition to that administered by the system)

In this case, the law "should" be re written so that the shop owner could give the perpetrator X number of lashes in public to the perp when he was identified and caught.
Imagine criminals tied to a whipping stand so that the victim could administer "X" number of lashes openly in public (as prescribed by law) to the perpetrator.

I believe this would sever 2 purposes.....

1). Greatly deter petty crimes like this and serious crimes as well.

2). Reduce the built up frustration and anger over lack of Justice in cases such as this...preventing many impromptu deaths.

Our Justice system was built upon the premise that the criminals would be few and far in between and that those criminals would rarely be outright savages.   Times have changed.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


You really seem to have some sort of brain damage. Dont hurt yourself or anyone else.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...





andaronjim said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Only a f****** moron we try to justify a man killing a 17 year old over a f****** beer.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 19, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Whereas killing a kid over a dime-bag or a pair of AirJordans is OK. I never grieve when thugs die regardless of their age.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Only a f****** moron we try to justify a man killing a 17 year old over a f****** beer.



And would you still stand by this if it could be PROVEN statistically that a large number (if not majority) of people who steal a beer go on later to commit rape or murder or become drug dealers resulting in many deaths?

if so, why would you protect rapists and murderers?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Whereas killing a kid over a dime-bag or a pair of AirJordans is OK. I never grieve when thugs die regardless of their age.



One of the main reasons our society is going to shit is the coddling of criminals by the Left.

I think what I suggested in post # 510 would go a long way towards fixing the root of the problem


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 19, 2019)

White people have already learned to never open a business in black neighborhoods. Only an immigrant would be that desperate  or that stupid.  They have to learn that hard lesson too.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> We don't murder people over a $2 beer.


Well apparently we do.

And the use of the word 'murder' is a charged buzzword that loads the question of whether this incident was murder or not.

Sounds like this guy is from a foreign country where maybe they do shoot shoplifters.

Don't be so ethnic superioricist.




/s

This guy was so wrong, I am having a hard time believing that andorjim isn't trolling.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> White people have already learned to never open a business in black neighborhoods. Only an immigrant would be that desperate  or that stupid.  They have to learn that hard lesson too.



Not exactly.   There are many affluent black neighborhoods that do not have rampant crime and would make you jealous......just two

*Ladera Heights, CA

Southwest Atlanta, GA  (There are many predominantly black neighborhoods where home prices exceed $400,000 average).   VERY little crime there.
*
Chris Rock has explained the difference between blacks and "niggas" well.  There IS a difference.
**


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



IMO Zimmerman would never have followed Trayvon Martin if he had not been carrying a gun.  Zimmerman would have followed dispatch directions and let trained law enforcement do their job.

Zimmerman committed second degree murder, and ought to be in prison for taking the life of that young man.  Furthermore and IMO, if Zimmerman was black, and Trayvon was white the outcome would have been an indictment for 2nd degree murder and Zimmerman would be in prison for the full term in FL law.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

captkaos said:


> People die for less everyday. Scary huh!



Not really.

None of us are getting out alive, dude.  

Life is finite

Enjoy life with your friends and family and don't worry about when you die. It is going to happen sooner or later.

We are all dying at this very moment.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Zimmerman committed second degree murder, and ought to be in prison for taking the life of that young man.  Furthermore and IMO, if Zimmerman was black, and Trayvon was white the outcome would have been entirely different.


There is no valid comparison here, wackjob

This store clerk left the store shooting at a dude who stole a beer.

Zimmerman was on his back on the ground with a teen age giant pounding his head into cement.

If you cant see the difference you really need to just shut the h ell up and take your pills.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Not exactly.   There are many affluent black neighborhoods that do not have rampant crime and would make you jealous......just two
> *Ladera Heights, CA
> Southwest Atlanta, GA  (There are many predominantly black neighborhoods where home prices exceed $400,000 average).   VERY little crime there.*


And yet the media almost 90% of the time portrays the 'normal' black neighborhood as a shit h ole infested with rats, drugs and crime.

Now why do they stereotype blacks like that?


----------



## Toro (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



And the action of the clerk led him to being convicted of second degree murder and decades in jail.  Over $2.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> And yet the media almost 90% of the time portrays the 'normal' black neighborhood as a shit h ole infested with rats, drugs and crime.
> Now why do they stereotype blacks like that?



To keep low information blacks on the Plantation.   They need the "Victim" card to keep those voters loyal.
IM2 might be a perfect example....bless his misguided, misinformed heart

God forbid the media actually shows blacks as successful of their own efforts in AMERICA !!!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

G.T. said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > They said it and they did, the illegal walked free after killing an innocent US girl, why should this legal immigrant not be treated the same?  Fuck you all, you cant see the bullshit when it is right in front of you.
> ...


Had this store clerk been an illegal and ICE arrested him for the shooting, every Democrat running for POTUS would breathlessly tell us about how he has now been separated from his family, was just working hard, comes from a different culture so we shouldn't judge him, etc, etc, etc the same way all lying POS politicians do when they think they can squeeze some political juice from any incident.

That is how I am taking andorjims point.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Misdemeanor theft is not a death sentence. 

Unjustified shooting


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> God forbid the media actually shows blacks as successful of their own efforts in AMERICA !!!


If they did that then people might start thinking that racism is disappearing or sumpin.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

Toro said:


> And the action of the clerk led him to being convicted of second degree murder and decades in jail.  Over $2.



Our jails are packed. Resources are dwindling, the courts are overwhelmed.
He'll be out in a couple of years.
A life sentence today doesn't mean what it meant 25 years ago


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman committed second degree murder, and ought to be in prison for taking the life of that young man.  Furthermore and IMO, if Zimmerman was black, and Trayvon was white the outcome would have been entirely different.
> ...



I responded to the posts above my comment, asshole.  If you don't see the whole picture STFU; maybe it's you who ought to stop taking stupid pill.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Misdemeanor theft is not a death sentence.
> Unjustified shooting



How about a GOOD public flogging (administered by the victim), and then some jail time and community service instead?

we've become a nation of savages.....too soft on savages....maybe we need to adapt justice accordingly?

You can't just let petty crime go unanswered.   It's contagious.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I responded to your comment that Zimmerman committed second degree murder which he plainly did not.

Now go find you pills, silly little girl.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 19, 2019)

captkaos said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


Yep. 
Let them rob you blind.
Better yet, just ask him how much free beer his black as desires as soon as he walks in the door, Mkay?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


If thieves were afraid of property owners being this protective of their livelihoods maybe crime would decrease and assholes wouldn’t have to get shot anymore. We spend more time worrying about the criminal and no one cares that business owners have to defend themselves against thieves.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> I responded to the posts above my comment, asshole.  If you don't see the whole picture STFU; maybe it's you who ought to stop taking stupid pill.



Regardless, he's still correct.  There is no comparison to the two incidences.
They are totally different.

A person should not have their head slammed to the pavement and face possible death because they follow someone they think is suspicious.
The shooting was justified in the Trayvon Martin case.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I speak from my knowledge of the penal code in CA.  Fl's law - stand your ground - is not justice, it's an excuse for murder. 

_Second-degree murder is defined as an intentional killing that was not premeditated. In some states, second-degree murder also encompasses “depraved heart murder,” which is a killing caused by a reckless disregard for human life. Second-degree murder is often seen as a catch-all category for intentional or reckless killings that do not fall within a state’s definition of first-degree murder. For instance, in California second-degree murder is defined as all murders that do not constitute first-degree murder. Understanding the precise contours of second-degree murder therefore requires looking to the laws of your particular state.

Second-Degree Murder Law | Justia_


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

Paulie said:


> [
> If thieves were afraid of property owners being this protective of their livelihoods maybe crime would decrease and assholes wouldn’t have to get shot anymore. We spend more time worrying about the criminal and no one cares that business owners have to defend themselves against thieves.



Paulie,
That might be a symptom of the stark differences between many on the Right vs the Left.

Many on the Left (especially Socialists) don't really agree with private enterprise.   They feel resources should be publicly owned.
So right off the bat, they are against the store owner.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Misdemeanor theft is not a death sentence.
> ...


The biggest problem with it is that everyone else not involved sees petty crime as just that, petty. But what about the victim?  Just because it’s not a serious offense doesn’t mean being victimized by petty crime isn’t unfortunate enough to want to try and keep it from happening. By acting like petty crimes are no big deal we’re  just empowering people to take their chances with it because taking what someone else has is easier than working for it. There’s a bigger societal problem that we’re concerned with here.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2019)

imo

Fuck him.

He won’t do it again.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> I speak from my knowledge of the penal code in CA.  Fl's law - stand your ground - is not justice, it's an excuse for murder.
> 
> _Second-degree murder is defined as an intentional killing that was not premeditated. In some states, second-degree murder also encompasses “depraved heart murder,” which is a killing caused by a reckless disregard for human life. Second-degree murder is often seen as a catch-all category for intentional or reckless killings that do not fall within a state’s definition of first-degree murder. For instance, in California second-degree murder is defined as all murders that do not constitute first-degree murder. Understanding the precise contours of second-degree murder therefore requires looking to the laws of your particular state.
> 
> Second-Degree Murder Law | Justia_



Wrong.

According to California's *self*-*defense* laws, a person cannot be charged or found *guilty of murder* or a violent *crime* if said action was done to protect oneself or another person. ... It's treated as *one* of the more severe crimes.

Can You Be Charged With Murder in California For Killing Someone in Self-Defense?| Simmrin Law Group


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I agree completely. Unfortunately for them the law still protects capital interests so unless and until you’ve changed the laws you have to follow them. Unless your government isn’t holding you accountable for them anymore.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 19, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I responded to the posts above my comment, asshole.  If you don't see the whole picture STFU; maybe it's you who ought to stop taking stupid pill.
> ...


Looking at all of the infant and toddler photos of Trayvon was so cute. Very few of older Trayvon. Trayvon was an ass. Zimmerman was an ass. I fully believe that Obama adding his racist self to opinion affected the case. I believe it was possible to get Zimmerman on a much lesser charge. Zimmerman would have had a hard time doing 10 years or so in prison. Now I am not saying he was guilty. There was a reason that an armed security guard was there. Lots of crime in that housing development.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 19, 2019)

Socialists will line up to say the store keeper is wrong.  (The state owns everything)

Entrepreneurs will line up to tell you the shop keeper has the right to protect his property.

Entrepreneurs are the lifeblood of the economy.
Socialists are destructive to the economy.

Which should we protect?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 19, 2019)

Paulie said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


We have laws and punishments for petty crime. 

How bout you get your ankles broken with a bat the next time you get caught speeding?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

Don’t get me wrong I would’ve liked to see the guy handle this without deadly force because at the end of the day kids are dumb. I was dumb. I did dumb shit as a kid and I’m glad I wasn’t killed by someone for any of it because I grew up and learned what it meant to assimilate with society and not be a problem. The issue here isn’t that the kid got shot it’s that society is this comfortable committing these kinds of crimes to begin with. Maybe we should punish petty theft harder. Maybe you should have to feel a little pain for doing it. Spending a night in jail isn’t really a punishment.  We can punish these crimes harsher without having to ruin the rest of their lives. But clearly there isn’t enough of a deterrent if kids are willing to potentially have store owners pull guns on them for stealing a fucking beer


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 19, 2019)

I am a CONSERVATIVE and the store keeper was wrong.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 19, 2019)

The solution is not to basically legalize theft and expect the shop owners to absorb the losses.  The solution is to stop opening businesses in these high crime areas.  Then the residents can scream racism and there is no where convenient to shop.  

You can't have small business and rampant theft.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


What’s the worst you face if you’re under 18 and steal a beer?  Each state is different so how does petty theft get handled where this happened?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Did I get caught speeding while under the influence of alcohol where I now endanger the lives of everyone else on the road with me?  Maybe if I did I should get more than a 6 month loss of license since my risk could have irresponsibly KILLED other people. I’m not saying break peoples legs over a beer but I’m saying the way we’re currently punishing that type of crime apparently isn’t enough of a deterrent


----------



## miketx (Aug 19, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


In this case, he was shot and bled to death.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 19, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


I remember stealing candy from a store when I was about 8. Well over 2 dollars worth. Thankfully I wasn't murdered.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

There is an immense different between a victimless crime and a crime involving a victim. If your crime willfully hurts someone else in any way that deserves a punishment strong enough that you think twice before ever doing it again.  Locking people up isn’t even enough anymore. Maybe it’s time to rethink how we handle victim based crimes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 19, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


What is a bigger threat to the public? Stealing a 2 dollar beer or speeding?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


So do I. I clearly stated I don’t agree with the sentence this man decided to hand out. But I maintain that we aren’t punishing these kinds of crimes harshly enough.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You’re completely missing the point here. You’re smarter than this bro. I’m not comparing crimes I’m saying A LOT of them aren’t punished harshly enough. I haven’t even begun to delve into the nuances of how we would individually punish each one but obviously it would still be proportional, just harsher across the board. That doesn’t mean we have to murder a beer thief but damn, let’s at least give him enough of a reason not to take the risk to begin with.


----------



## miketx (Aug 19, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


When I was 7 for some reason I stole a mounds candy bar from a drugstore. It would have cost a dime. As I walked outside and rounded the corner the guy from the store grabbed and told me he knew who I was and that I had until tomorrow to bring him a dime for the candy or he would tell my parents.

So, being the conniving 7-year old I was, I went home and stole a dime from my grandma's coin purse to pay the guy. That ended my life of crime.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 19, 2019)

miketx said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


My foster parents took me back to return it and apologize. Thankfully I still wasn't shot


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

miketx said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Today, if a store owner tried that same tactic, the result would probably be much different. Today’s kids would most likely just start talking shit, maybe get belligerent, maybe get physical, make threats, you name it. People aren’t afraid to commit crimes anymore and it’s becoming a problem. The governments response was 3 strikes and you’re out. To this day they continue to use jail time as the main deterrent and you being an ex prison guard knows better than anyone that for many of these criminals life behind bars is better than anything else they have. So threatening criminals with a lifetime of prison for committing 3 felonies is fucking ridiculous. The only people who are afraid of jail are the suburban cul de sac’ers who wouldn’t last a day in there. But those aren’t the people committing most of the crimes though.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 19, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Depends on how much was being stolen from that store on a regular basis that finally made the owner fed up enough to start defending his livelihood.  UntiI I ever hear 'the rest of the story', I'll stick with the store owner on this one. Many of these little stores are owned by immigrants with little or no capital and the can ill afford to let these punk ass hood rats loot the place every day. Then the gimps will turn around and whine about living in 'food deserts' and boarded up shops, having to go miles and miles to get groceries. We already know their parent or guardian aren't going to punish the kid, not in ghetto land where they're taught they have a right to steal and rob from diaper age.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 19, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I speak from my knowledge of the penal code in CA.  Fl's law - stand your ground - is not justice, it's an excuse for murder.
> ...


Stealing beer is not a threat to you.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2019)

We handle criminals by slapping all kinds of life ruining shit to their rap sheets and watch them go in and out of jail their whole lives because the state eventually relegated them to a life with no other potential outcome. That permanent criminal record ruins people’s chances at redeeming themselves and lessens their resolve to straighten themselves out. If we just handled crimes individually and gave swift punishment right then and there and increased it each time they recommitted until they finally learned their lesson maybe things would change. And that person wouldn’t have their life ruined by permanent marks that follow them forever.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 19, 2019)

The next time one of the thug' 'homies' thinks about stealing from a store they might think twice.
There is a growing number of small store owners in inner city shitholes who are on the verge of 'going postal'. If they don't stand up for themselves no one will. Forget the fucking cops. They aren't going to get involved.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 19, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Summary execution for parking in the Walmart handicapped spaces.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 19, 2019)

No one knows what the thug said to the clerk.
If the thug said anything to suggest he had a gun then the shooting was justified. The thug could have walked out with the beer and then decide to come back in and murder the clerk.
Anyway the clerk will get time served and probation. 100% guarenteed.
I believe it has now been established that the thug did have some sort of weapon on him when he was put down.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

dannyboys said:


> The next time one of the thug' 'homies' thinks about stealing from a store they might think twice.
> There is a growing number of small store owners in inner city shitholes who are on the verge of 'going postal'. If they don't stand up for themselves no one will. Forget the fucking cops. They aren't going to get involved.


I remember one time I was in a shady area of Tacoma, WA and stopped at the corner store to grab a gatorade. Went in and grabbed my drink, walked up to the counter...at the same time a group of about 5 black men came in and made their way to the beer aisle, I look over at the clerk to give him my money and he is cocking a pistol and holding it just under the register...tells me he is sorry but these same guys do beer runs here all the time and it's destroying his business over time...cops don't even take him seriously. Needless to say, I just bought my stuff and got out of there as fast as possible. Have no idea what happened once I left...but he was no doubt ready to shoot those men.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



   Cracker is not a gay slur.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



   He was part of the neighborhood watch.
So he was minding his business.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




"ass cracker" is, however.    And Trayvon specifically called Zimmerman not just an "ass cracker" but a creepy "ass cracker".


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



Bullshit.  He was told to let real police respond, and he didn't, only because he had a loaded gun.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Gotta admit, never heard that one before.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Only a fucking moron would vote for the very people who allow illegal aliens to enter this country 5 times and kill an innocent girl.  And what is worse, you deny that fact.  I really do hate you worthless fucking liberals.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



   Creepy is the only word used that could be considered homophobic.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



    So why did Traygone after reaching home go back to confront Zimmerman?


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




I would take it as homophobic if I was called an Ass-cracker, even without the "creepy" modifier.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



  Do you even know what a cracker is?


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Trayvon thought that Zimmerman was some kind of a homosexual, and wouldn't be armed.   It would be easy to bash this gay.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Did he?  I doubt anyone alive knows what transpired between the two, only Zimmerman whose testimony would be less than credible.

Zimmerman was/is a wannabe cop, most wash out before their background check is completed, some are terminated before completing probation, and some go south 'cause we didn't see how biased they were, or on the job they burn out.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Zimmerman the White Latino, was doing his civic Democrat duty by being a neighborhood watch citizen.  Now if the dope smoking, gay hating, Travon Martin didnt go looking into peoples bedrooms in Georges neighborhood, scoping out who he could rob, then Trayvon never would of been approached, but you liberals sure do love your criminals and always try to defend their actions.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Zimmerman wasn't called a cracker.   He was specifically called an "ass cracker".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



   His mensa member girlfriend...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



  A "creepy" ass cracker.
No different than a creepy fucken cracker. The demonstrative word is creepy,not ass or cracker.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> I speak from my knowledge of the penal code in CA.  Fl's law - stand your ground - is not justice, it's an excuse for murder.
> 
> _Second-degree murder is defined as an intentional killing that was not premeditated. In some states, second-degree murder also encompasses “depraved heart murder,” which is a killing caused by a reckless disregard for human life. Second-degree murder is often seen as a catch-all category for intentional or reckless killings that do not fall within a state’s definition of first-degree murder. For instance, in California second-degree murder is defined as all murders that do not constitute first-degree murder. Understanding the precise contours of second-degree murder therefore requires looking to the laws of your particular state.
> 
> Second-Degree Murder Law | Justia_


1) Zimmerman was not standing.

2) Zimmerman was simply defending his life. It had zero to do with Stand you Ground laws.

3)  Stand you Ground Laws simply protect people who shoot in fear of losing their lives. It is not murder when the criminal can simply NOT ATTACK YOU.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I speak from my knowledge of the penal code in CA.  Fl's law - stand your ground - is not justice, it's an excuse for murder.
> ...



You are trying to quote facts to a Woketard.

sounds like you need a hobby if you have that much free time.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Trayvon Martin was a Gay Basher?


> And not surprisingly, this pathetic plot seems to boil down to that favorite old-fashioned hetero hazing sport known as _gay bashing_.  According to Ms. Jeantel, *Trayvon Martin thought Zimmerman was Gay, so dear little Tray felt quite free to beat the unholy crap out of this guileless guy.*


  Normal US citizens hate you liberals with a passion because you fuckers are always trying to defend the crooks and dont give a rats ass about law abiding citizens.  Just another example how you are a worthless fucking moron who has no clue what is going on around you.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




The vile liberals, once again, manage to bog the issue down with semantics.


BUT, according to the girl Martin was on the phone with, during the incident, what Martin said, translated to as "gay".


The girl, not only was a member of the same language group as Martin, but knew him personally, and thus is very much in a position to judge what he meant, by "creepy ass cracker".


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

We are now seeing the destruction of liberalism when two of their ideologies start to clash.
George Zimmerman a White Latino, minority class, thought to be gay by Trayvon Martin, who was beating the shit out of George.
Trayvon Martin a black criminal, who smoked dope, was beating George to a pulp because he thought George was gay, ended up being shot by George in self defense.  Who has more rights in that case?  George did because "gay" had more protections than black.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> We are now seeing the destruction of liberalism when two of their ideologies start to clash.
> George Zimmerman a White Latino, minority class, thought to be gay by Trayvon Martin, who was beating the shit out of George.
> Trayvon Martin a black criminal, who smoked dope, was beating George to a pulp because he thought George was gay, ended up being shot by George in self defense.  Who has more rights in that case?  George did because "gay" had more protections than black.




Martin is a criminal and Zimmerman is not. Thus Martin gets the nod as the Over Victim, and Zimmerman becomes "white".


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



 He was a wanna be.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

captkaos said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...




Death was for being a dumbass that robbed the wrong convenience store.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




If you are going to do a robbery then don't be surprised by the consequences.  Sometimes it won't go like you think it should.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 19, 2019)

No life is worth a $2 beer, the kid shouldn't have stole the beer, but the clerk didn't need to kill a fleeing thief. It's cold blooded murder.


----------



## BigTruck (Aug 19, 2019)

I hope those of you who think it’s okay to murder someone who’s running away and not threatening anyone don’t call yourselves Christians.

If you do, stop it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> No life is worth a $2 beer, the kid shouldn't have stole the beer, but the clerk didn't need to kill a fleeing thief. It's cold blooded murder.


Says the guys who murder babies in or out of the womb, just for body parts of those babies.  Your morals just dont add up.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> No life is worth a $2 beer, the kid shouldn't have stole the beer, but the clerk didn't need to kill a fleeing thief. It's cold blooded murder.




Dumb idiot didn't think out his robbery too well, did he?   Darwinism at work.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> I hope those of you who think it’s okay to murder someone who’s running away and not threatening anyone don’t call yourselves Christians.
> 
> If you do, stop it.


I dont think it is very Christian of a teen who is under age to drink beer, steals a beer.  Is that very Christian of him? Also is it Christian of an illegal alien who has been deported 5 times, shoots and kills a young girl who didnt rob anyone but dies in her fathers arms?  Boy you guys are such fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> I hope those of you who think it’s okay to murder someone who’s running away and not threatening anyone don’t call yourselves Christians.
> 
> If you do, stop it.




I didn't murder anybody.  Just pointing out the stupidity of idiot that did the robbery.

However, to address your point the guy that killed the little thieving shithead doesn't look to be a Christian to me.  He looks to be one of Obama's Muslim buddies.  If Obama was still President he would have one hell of dilemma on his hands, wouldn't he?  Kiss the ass of the Muslim or kiss the ass of the Neggra thief?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > No life is worth a $2 beer, the kid shouldn't have stole the beer, but the clerk didn't need to kill a fleeing thief. It's cold blooded murder.
> ...



 I'm pro-life. That applies to everyone. If that is your position then you can't defend what went on here. Or you have no place in calling out others.

 No one has the right to take the life of another outside of direct self defense.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > I hope those of you who think it’s okay to murder someone who’s running away and not threatening anyone don’t call yourselves Christians.
> ...


As we have seen lately, Obama was more Muslim than he was black, because he invited the Muslim Brotherhood into the White House but prevented his black pastor Reverend Wright from entering.  Also we saw how he treated Muslims who shot up not only whites and blacks also, treated that as "workplace violence" but threw the book at people in Chicago where they went on a black shooting spree.  
When two liberal minorities class, it is laughable watching them screw each other the most.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



There was an eye witness that said that Martin was on top of Zimmerman and beating him. Another witness right after the killing saw Zimmerman and said "it looks like he got his butt beat."

2 Witnesses Say Zimmerman Was Beaten


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

I like this part of the story the best:

_Afterward, he returned to the store and told a witness, "I think I shot him." He did not call the police, and neither did any other customer inside the store, WMC reported.


Harris was shot at least three times and was left to bleed out, Fowler said. His body was found two days later in a yard near the store with gunshots in the back of his thigh, Weirich said._


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > No life is worth a $2 beer, the kid shouldn't have stole the beer, but the clerk didn't need to kill a fleeing thief. It's cold blooded murder.
> ...



I'm against abortion and murder.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...





> I'm pro-life.


How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#10) Sociopaths are delusional and literally believe that what they say becomes truth* _merely because they say it!_


 Uhm, sure you are.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> I like this part of the story the best:
> 
> _Afterward, he returned to the store and told a witness, "I think I shot him." He did not call the police, and neither did any other customer inside the store, WMC reported.
> 
> ...


Not a smart move on the store owner's part.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




These stupid Moon Bats still thinks that was a case of that shithead Martin being a 'mababydintdunutin', even after the jury found Zimmerman acted in self defense.  Just shows what idiots they are.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> I like this part of the story the best:
> 
> _Afterward, he returned to the store and told a witness, "I think I shot him." He did not call the police, and neither did any other customer inside the store, WMC reported.
> 
> ...


If he was shot 3 times in the thigh, then it wasn't murder, he just winged the kid, who instead of trying to get to a hospital, decided to turn himself into a victim and bleed for the common good of the Demonrat Party.  It is the ends justify the means.  See if it was me, I would of put just 1 shot between the shoulder blades, making the death quick and painless.  Muslims, they like to torture their criminals before they kill them.  I have no sympathy to the kid who never should of stolen the beer(he was under age also).  Actions have consequences, you do something bad, something bad could happen back.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > I like this part of the story the best:
> ...




Even dumber move on the part of the Neggra thief.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > I like this part of the story the best:
> ...




My carry weapon is a .45.  All I would have needed was one shot.  But then again I am not Muslim.


----------



## BigTruck (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > I hope those of you who think it’s okay to murder someone who’s running away and not threatening anyone don’t call yourselves Christians.
> ...



Who’s “you guys”?

My point has zero to do with the faith or lack of faith by either the thief or the clerk.

It has to do with the people who support the murder of a person who is running away and not posing a threat to anyone.

What the clerk did was wrong. It was murder. It’s not debatable.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Moon Bats are sympathetic to the Neggra thief because they think all Neggras should get free stuff.  You know, reparations.  Several of the Moon Bat candidates are running on a platform to give away free stuff and to have reparations.

In their America a Neggra should be able to go into any store and just take whatever they want.  You know, because their ancestors were slaves and everything.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



  True enough.
But he didnt break the law.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> No life is worth a $2 beer, the kid shouldn't have stole the beer, but the clerk didn't need to kill a fleeing thief. It's cold blooded murder.


How was the clerk supposed to know that the $2 beer was all he took?


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> Moon Bats are sympathetic to the Neggra thief because they think all Neggras should get free stuff.  You know, reparations.  Several of the Moon Bat candidates are running on a platform to give away free stuff and to have reparations.
> 
> In their America a Neggra should be able to go into any store and just take whatever they want.  You know, because their ancestors were slaves and everything.


There will never be any reparations...especially when Hispanics become the majority ethnic group here. Things will get very interesting...


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 
 He didn't but he is the very reason many say they carry a gun.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

I remember a time when it was honorable to want to be a policeman.

Yes, no doubt Z inspired a lot of white folk to carry a weapon just in case they come across a wanna be gangsta

Why is it that liberals are so weak on self defense or think helping protect one's neighborhood is somehow not a good thing???

BTW the fellow that shot and killed a black thug at a grocery store after being knocked down by the thug is going on trial finally--they are selecting the jury today in Clearwater, Fl. --lots of white nationalists and kkk folks in Clearwater, not to mention confederates, Nazis and segregationists.  It should be a hoot.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I speak from my knowledge of the penal code in CA.  Fl's law - stand your ground - is not justice, it's an excuse for murder.
> ...



Zimmerman's behavior created the entire scenario, it's what happens when one is drunk, and when one is drunk on power -  I've seen trained officers whose sense of power creates misjudgments and untoward behaviors.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I remember a time when it was honorable to want to be a policeman.
> 
> Yes, no doubt Z inspired a lot of white folk to carry a weapon just in case they come across a wanna be gangsta
> 
> Why is it that liberals are so weak on self defense or think helping protect one's neighborhood is somehow not a good thing???



 Zimmerman was protecting the neighborhood from an imaginary boogeyman.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

Can't believe we are still talking about Zimmerman.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What do you know about normal citizens, there is nothing normal about you.  

For the record I'm a liberal Democrat, retired law enforcement and will not defend donald trump, the crook you idolize.  I've helped put more crooks in prison, who were less crooked than trump.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...


It has to do with people who think that because some person has something, the other person should be able to take it without any consequences. Again if the shit fuck criminal didnt steal the beer, he would be alive today.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > No life is worth a $2 beer, the kid shouldn't have stole the beer, but the clerk didn't need to kill a fleeing thief. It's cold blooded murder.
> ...



He did not think he was comitting robbery....he thought he was entitled to free stuff anytime he wanted it.  The public schools indoctrinate them into feeling entitled.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I know people who think just that way. They post memes about not snitching on shoplifters on FB and everything. Totally immoral individuals who should be deported to the commie shitholes of their choice.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Well I do know, that men with tits is not normal.
I do know that XX chromosomes are female and XY chromosomes are male.
I do know that when you go into a store and steal, there could be problems when you try to take that item ouside.
I do know that life begins at conception and that a baby in or out of the womb, should be given the same right as a criminal who robs a convenient store.
I do know that idiots like you, will do whatever you must to get your political party back in power.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



 If he had only stolen millions from the taxpayers he would be living on his yacht.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...



 Timmy Geithner said that there were bankers that had broken our financial laws but it would have been bad for economy to prosecute them.

 I should be upset at someone stealing a beer when people were allowed to steal millions?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I might change my mind about not allowing muslims to come here.  If we had more like him in every major city we might not have such a huge crime problem.

As has been ponted out this case was about much more than just some kid stealing a beer.  It is representative of the huge problem we have with a minority that only composes 2.5 percent of the total pop. but committ over half of all violent crimes in America.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > No life is worth a $2 beer, the kid shouldn't have stole the beer, but the clerk didn't need to kill a fleeing thief. It's cold blooded murder.
> ...



The kid was running away and was no threat. The kid was stupid and in the wrong. The store clerk taking a gun and killing the kid was stupid and wrong.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...



 Nowhere does it state he was a Muslim.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> I should be upset at someone stealing a beer when people were allowed to steal millions?


It's possible to condemn all theft, I believe.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


The girl in San Fransicko was walking with her dad, and was shot dead by an illegal who was deported 5 times, yet was set free again with no charges of murder.  If the illegal gets to go free, the Muslim should be able to go free.  Equal justice.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



If you insist on coming and posting the least you can do is to try and keep up.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I should be upset at someone stealing a beer when people were allowed to steal millions?
> ...



 You can condemn it all you want. People who rob a 7-11 have no problem with you condemning that.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 I have kept up. I've pointed out numerous times that people have jumped to a conclusion not in evidence. Is everyone name Joe a Christian? Everyone named John a Catholic?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




The muslim  was just following his cultural inclinations and the democrats should not complain since they insisted muslims be allowed to come here.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Moon Bats are sympathetic to the Neggra thief because they think all Neggras should get free stuff.  You know, reparations.  Several of the Moon Bat candidates are running on a platform to give away free stuff and to have reparations.
> ...




It will be a terrific fight to see which group the Moon Bat Party promises the most freebies to, won't it?


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> [
> 
> Nowhere does it state he was a Muslim.




Look at the the guy.  If Hollywood was casting the part of a Muslim this guy would get the role hands down.

I'll bet money on it.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


They already tossed blacks off to the side for the homers and illegals, blacks are not unaware of this slight, that's one main reason why all of these multiple versions of Kangism are gaining such popularity with them. Just as white nationalists say whites are being replaced by Latinos...many of these Kangsters believe that is happening to them too.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Hey, I'm going to go steal something from a store.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Certainly not a amish fellow.  You got to understand the media does not want it known he was a muslim since they bend over backwards to promote letting the come here.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Sooo should the CEO of the Chicken Factory in Mississippi should be executed for hiring undocumented workers with the intent to steal from the Social Security and Medicare coffers?  Does s/he qualify in your mind as a "shit fuck criminal"?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 Good point. If you have a beard, obviously you must be Amish.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I believe in the death penalty and Kate Steinle's murderer deserved at the very least life however one stupid unrelated decision doesn't mean we give up on justice. I understand the frustration however you are dealing with two separate incidents and are no where similar other than two people that should be alive today are dead.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...


So now we are going off topic again, because I pointed out your hypocrisy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



  Zimmerman is the reason people carry guns?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...



Execute the employer and the illegal immigrants.  I'm good with that. Maybe they can take the estate of the business owner and help me pay for my identity theft that happened in 2015 and am still paying for.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


So when the kid from Washington DC that spilled the beans on the corruption of the DNC to rig the system for Hillary, there is still nothing found about the killer of that kid?  So one stupid decision, leads to many stupid decisions, when does equal justice apply?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> You can condemn it all you want. People who rob a 7-11 have no problem with you condemning that.


My comment was not meant to give everyone permission to condemn theft. Most people do anyway.
The point is you can condemn a kid who steals a $2 beer as well as Wall Street types who get away with
robbery because they are too big to prosecute. 

All theft is bad. Some are worse than others.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 For some, yes. Creepy guys that follow others around and won't mind their own business can't be trusted.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Stupid comment ^^^. 

Home schooled or unschooled, but I repeat myself.


andaronjim said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Very much on topic, just too abstract for your tiny little brain.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So a law abiding Democrat Voter who legally carried a concealed carry permit who defended himself against a dope smoking thug, is the reason why people carry guns?  Is it the Democrat Voter that makes you want to defend yourself?


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

If the clerk is Muslim, the kid should have just let him catch him. At least then, he might still be alive. Sharia law says to cut off a hand of a theif, not kill him/her.

Kid should have learned about Muslim culture in class, maybe he would have thought twice?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Boy, I am using 1/10th my brain just to discuss this with you.  Believe me it is hard not to go full superior intellect on your dumb ass.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > You can condemn it all you want. People who rob a 7-11 have no problem with you condemning that.
> ...



 We do not prosecute much of the worse.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



  He was minding his business as a community watch member.
I carry for people like Traygone that will attack you for no good reason.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Zimmerman was protecting the neighborhood from an imaginary boogeyman.


Zimmermans neighborhood had been getting a spike in apartment break ins and robberys.

I had no idea that boogeymen could do that.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Petty larceny and fraud are both crimes of thievery.  That makes clear the nexus of my comment even a dumb ass like you must be able to comprehend.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman was protecting the neighborhood from an imaginary boogeyman.
> ...



  Yep.
And considering Traygone didnt live there and Zimmerman didnt recognize him I'd say Zimmerman was on the ball.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 He did live there. I'm sure they all looked alike to Zimmerman.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 19, 2019)

Robberies  can go bad but libbies demand a good outcome from a criminal act.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




YOur race baiting makes your case look weak.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And considering Traygone didnt live there and Zimmerman didnt recognize him I'd say Zimmerman was on the ball.
> ...


Trayvon was not a permanent resident there. He was staying with his father because of some crap he got into.

What he was doing that got Zimmermans attention was that he was walking around in the rain snooping into apartment, i.e. appearing to be casing them. And since Trayvon had been caught before with stolen goods he was likely marking out some heists.

Zimmerman did the world a huge favor.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> YOur race baiting makes your case look weak.


His case is weak; race baiting is all he's got.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > YOur race baiting makes your case look weak.
> ...




Seems to be the case.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



  No he didnt.
His mother out of desperation had just sent him to live with his father because she couldnt control him.
  He'd been suspended multiple times and they found burglary tools and jewelry in his locker.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Again you cant see the comparison I am trying to make about the hypocrisy of the left.  If an illegal alien who has been deported 5 times can kill an innocent girl and not be charged with a murder, then a Muslim who shoots a underage thug for stealing a $2 beer, shouldn't be charged either.  It is that simple?  Or go back arrest that mother fucking illegal convict and execute the asswipe for murder, and I will have a change of heart on the boy who just happened to put himself into a compromising situation.  You do know what compromising means right?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Petty larceny and fraud are both crimes of thievery.  That makes clear the nexus of my comment even a dumb ass like you must be able to comprehend.
> ...


I think you  unfairly expect reason from Woketards.

Aint gonna happen.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 I'm not the one simply making things up. Trayvon lived there with his dad.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...






No one who really believes they have the facts on their side, would say something like, "they all looked alike to him".



That is shit people say, when they CAN'T make their case, on the merits of their case.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 
 Which means he lived there.



> What he was doing that got Zimmermans attention was that he was walking around in the rain snooping into apartment, i.e. appearing to be casing them. And since Trayvon had been caught before with stolen goods he was likely marking out some heists.
> 
> Zimmerman did the world a huge favor.


 
 He was simply walking home. One would think people would understand that after the many run ins with the law since then that Zimmerman is not trustworthy.

 It's kinda sad because if he had been a run of the mill Hispanic that got in trouble as much as he has, many who defend him would be demanding "he go back where he came from".


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> He was simply walking home


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Woketards?

Idiot-Gram ^^^; variety, miserable failure to be clever.

_Woke:  "alert to injustice in society, especially racism"_
_
tard:  Used to form words conveying an attitude of contempt or doubt over the subject's intelligence._


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...





Did you really have trouble figuring out his intent? Cause I'm having trouble believing that anyone needed those dictionary excerpts.


So, I would say that he succeeded and YOU failed.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




If you are a worthless little dumbass petty larceny can have catastrophic consequences.  Better not engage  in it, huh?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 19, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Come on Shithead, why do you just make up crap.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




More than that he attacked Zimmerman.  He even was talking to his fat ugly girlfriend about that "Cracker".  Racial profiling.  A hate crime.  The jury found that Zimmerman was acting in self defense.  Martin's racial hate crime got him into a lot a trouble, didn't it?  Stupid little thug.

Of course in the idiot pussy White Guilt community and the filthy ass Neggra community it was a clear case of "mababydintdunutin".


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 19, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Only a f****** moron we try to justify a man killing a 17 year old over a f****** beer.
> ...



Yea give me a link proving that, furthermore, ANYONE that breaks the law needs to be punished.  Are you telling me you would gun down a 17yr old over a 2 dollar beer.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Remember when the media posted a picture of him, from when he was like 12 or some shit? LOL!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




The little shithead was a thug.  His thuggery got him wasted, didn't it?  He attacked the wrong Hispanic Jew, didn't he?

The Skittles he was buying was not for candy.  It was to mix with other shit to get a ghetto high.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



That's the best you got, it's amazing how those illegals are always working for conservatives and Republicans that claim to hate them so much.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Most petty larceny goes unpunished.

Occasionally the assholes get caught and are appropriately punished.

Very, very rarely the assholes get punished out of proportion to the crime.

You roll the dice and take your chances.

This little asshole pretty well got fucked, didn't he?  Not very lucky, was he?


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Are you telling us that a Neggra should be allowed to get away with thievery?  Because had the shithead not been shot he would have got away with it.

You want the Neggras to be able to go into any store and take whatever they want?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Come on Flash put down the comic book, where in the fuck did I state anyone should get away with breaking the law.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




The facts are that I read is that had he not been shot he would have been sitting at home enjoying his ill gotten gain.

I would never shoot anybody in the back over petty theft.  However, some other people would, especially a store owner that probably had to deal with that kind of thievery quite often.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 19, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Only a f****** moron we try to justify a man killing a 17 year old over a f****** beer.
> ...


Petty theft and violent behavior have no correlation, I'll betcha.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


In Chicago, Baltimore and NYC a black teen could be killed just for looking the wrong way at someone, are you telling me that a black person would gun another black person down?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



  Because his mother could no longer control him.....


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 Irrelevant to the statement that he didn't live there. Thousands of kids get sent to live with one parent or the other for behavioral issues all the time.

 How many times has Zimmerman been arrested since then?


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Completely understandable though, that Zimmerman was not familiar with him.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


How many times would George the White Latino been arrested if the liberal "News" agencies didnt lie about him or Trayvon that day, didnt smoke pot thus had to get some skittles to satisfy his hunger to beat up a gay guy?  ZERO, George would still be a law abiding citizen who votes Democrat and participates in the Neighborhood watch program.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



   So you admit his mother couldnt control the criminally minded Traygone and sent him off to his father for discipline.
     Just another broken black family without a two parent household.
 Thanks democrats.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 So we are past the lie that he did not live there.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 
 There were no lies that got him arrested. Continually threatening people will do that.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 19, 2019)

In the cases of both late teen criminals they initiated the series of events that led to their own demise
We know liberals advocate and emotionally need better outcomes for criminals engaging in criminality  but better outcomes don’t always happen and this includes illegal entry into the USA


----------



## my2¢ (Aug 19, 2019)

I agree with the verdict.  Stealing a $2 bottle of liquor isn't a capital offense, regardless of age or race.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




NOt sure.


1. How long had he been there?

2. Was he legally there? Or was he still legally residing somewhere else and just "visiting" many days in a row, at his dad's?

3. How many days do you have to be visiting, until you are considered living there? If I, for example, stayed over at a girlfriends house, 3 nights in a row, but still had my own place, would I be "living there"?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I guess so, especially when so many guns are in the hands of so many kooks why seem to believe petty larceny is a capital crime.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



    He'd just moved there.
Like we've said from the beginning.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

*It is best to not piss people off by stealing their stuff.*

*Sometimes it is real bad to do that, especially if the guy you are stealing from is a pissed off Obama Muslim buddy.*


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




The guy used the gun illegally and he got convicted of Second Degree murder.

It wasn't the gun's fault you stupid Moon Bat.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


one more fucking lie from you, you asswipe and you can join the other liberal pissants on ignore.
The 7 Worst Examples of Fake News From the Mainstream Media


> Here's the transcript of the audio NBC played:
> Zimmerman: This guy looks like he’s up to no good. He looks black.
> Here's the actual transcript:
> Zimmerman: This guy looks like he’s up to no good. Or he’s on drugs or something. It’s raining and he’s just walking around, looking about.
> ...


  And then people wonder why I lose my temper, because I have to lower my IQ 100 points just to match an idiot like pkpoop.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 19, 2019)

It isn't a fear of jail lol. Jail isn't hard. Doing time is easy once you adjust to the loss of freedom. 
A prison guard has no more knowledge of what goes through a criminals mind just before committing a crime than you do. I can ASSURE YOU that the punishment NEVER enters the equation. 
And the 3 strikes law is beyond stupid. 

This nations problem is people with the lock them up and throw away the key attitude. We need to REHABILITATE convicts not just house them. 
Teach them a skill. Teach them time and stress management. Give them a purpose. And we MUST have reforms for background checks. 
Right now I can build an entire house from nothing but as an excon I can't work the lumber yard at lowes or home Depot. 

THAT is a huge factor for recividisom. 

Simply housing them like animals does nothing but create real problems for when they are inevitably released.

And anyone who thinks this kid deserved what he got is a piece of human shit.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> It isn't a fear of jail lol. Jail isn't hard. Doing time is easy once you adjust to the loss of freedom.
> A prison guard has no more knowledge of what goes through a criminals mind just before committing a crime than you do. I can ASSURE YOU that the punishment NEVER enters the equation.
> And the 3 strikes law is beyond stupid.
> 
> ...


Not one liberal has denied that the killing of an innocent girl was bad by an illegal who has been deported 5 times and is still walking free in the US.  So a Muslim shoots a thug who stole from him in the leg, the thief doesnt go to the hospital and dies after 3 days.  Not the clerks problem, it is the thief's problem who could avoided the whole mess by not being a thief.  Just love it how the left adores their criminals, yet US citizens who die in their daddies arms, they dont give a fuck about.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Not one liberal has denied that the killing of an innocent girl was bad by an illegal who has been deported 5 times and is still walking free in the US.



I'm not a liberal and WHAT THE FUCK does that have to do with this thread?

You're like a child screaming not me when caught in the act.

Address my points directly or go fuck yourself.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 19, 2019)

I read the OP's link.  This is what we can look forward to with relaxed laws on petty theft such as CA downgrading petty theft to a misdemeanor.    

California’s Proposition 47: Crime and No Consequences | National Review

When you steal shit from people they get mad!!  

From the link...

What could possibly go wrong?

*"That question is best asked of the people in California who are robbed and call the police for help. Overall, they’re blindsided by the slow (or non-) response. The surprise and anger they feel is tremendous."  
*
Hey, parents.....Teach your children that when the steal shit, people get really, really, really mad!!!  Duh!!!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



You of all people never ought to call anyone stupid.  If the kook didn't have the gun, the kook wouldn't have had the balls to chase down the petty thief.  Guns give the weak and the cowardly a sense of power.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Guns give the weak and the cowardly a sense of power.



That fits the lefts military/cop hate to a T


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 There is no such thing as "legally" living with your dad.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 
 So, he lived there.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> You of all people never ought to call anyone stupid.  If the kook didn't have the gun, the kook wouldn't have had the balls to chase down the petty thief.  Guns give the weak and the cowardly a sense of power.



Reminds me of the old saying...

*‘God created men and Samuel Colt made them equal!'*


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...



Don't steal.   Stop being a thief, and I won't have cause to shoot you.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 19, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Petty theft and violent behavior have no correlation, I'll betcha.


None. You're a prig an an idiot to boot.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



 What NBC did has nothing to do with me. You can't counter me so you have to devise something you can.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




...and if you stupid Moon Bats hadn't elected Obama we would never have had increased poverty, decreased family income, tremendous debt and dismal economic growth, would we?

I am sorry Moon Bat to inform you of this but if you go and look at the Bill of Rights you will see that Americans have the right to keep and bear arms.  You filthy ass Libtard shitheads that don't understand the Bill of Rights have no understanding of the concept of individual liberty, do you?

The guy used the gun illegally and he is being punished for it.  Only demented assholes like you would advocate taking the Constitutional right to keep and bear arms away from Americans that use their firearms for legal purposes, including self defense.  Shame on you!


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't a fear of jail lol. Jail isn't hard. Doing time is easy once you adjust to the loss of freedom.
> ...



 As you note.......ICE released him and released him and released him and released him. I should react to that how?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



    Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 No.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




I asked three completely reasonable questions, and you answered none of them.

And of course there is "legally" living with your dad. That is a silly thing for you to claim.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



   You're fast on approach to ignore.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



   So you're seriously going to tell me there is no such thing court ordered custody rights?
    Dude you're a fucken idiot.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 There is not in this scenario.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



  Do you have a link?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Blah, blah, blah. Maybe he was really a Russian spy and here illegally? Let's discuss that. LOL


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 One does not have to provide links to things like the sun rises in the east.

 It was already argued that his mom sent him to live with his dad. I have to provide links to things already known?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



  Off to iggy land you go........


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Go for it. It's sad you get so triggered.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Or even just a legal residence.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




lol!!!! Seriously. I have no idea what you even think you are doing here. 


JUst tell me what point you think you are making.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 I think mostly pointing out why Trump is so attractive to so many.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Dude. YOu are being weird.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Weird is better than racist.


----------



## captkaos (Aug 19, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Im all for shootin people who rob from ya or kick in your door but for a 2 dollar beer ...and he ran
> 
> in most states if someone kicks down your door and you open fire thats fine ....when the ones you didnt hit flee
> .as much as you would like to YOU cant take off after them and gun them down ...
> ...



 "I see a lot of angry black men in this Convicts future"  At least the Store owner wasn't white.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




By pretending that a kid doesn't have a legal residency? 


Question: Did the kid switch schools when he moved in with his dad?

Question: How long had the kid been living there?

Question: How many children lived in the Gate Community?

Question: Had Zimmerman seen Martin before in the Gated Community?


All of these questions, make the point that it was completely reasonable that Zimmerman did not know Martin, and was thus suspicious of the stranger in the gated community.


There is nothing wrong with that. And trying to spin this as something anti-Trump is insane of you. 


Literally insane.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




No one here is being racist. YOu are now being weird and an asshole. You might want to consider why.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Well it's been some years since I read the reports on this...  but last I read, nearly all violent criminals started off as petty thieves.

By the way.... fun fact... one of the two founding members of the terrorist group that later formed ISIS....  was in fact originally a petty thief.  

Anyway, the reason you don't understand this is because of why people do stuff.   Most criminals are not criminals because they really need a drink, and are just too poor to pay for it.

https://www.coursehero.com/file/p1k...-adrenaline-rush-it-gives-them-which-is-also/

People commit crimes, because they want a sense of power, and because they love the adrenaline rush.     It's that excitement of "what can I get away with?"  What rules you can break, and escape.

And the exact same system that drives a person to do more and more drugs to get the same high, drives a criminal to do ever greater and greater crimes to get the same sense of power, or adrenaline rush.    After you shoplifted the same bag of candy 20 times, there is no excitement in it.    So they have to do something more edgy.

So yes, I do believe, and last I read there was, a causal link between petty theft, and violent crime.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


You are partially correct, but not every individual who shoplifted candy as a kid turns into a violent criminal, and I hesitate to believe anywhere near half of them do.

The adrenaline rush theory is spot on. That is a major factor.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 19, 2019)

Mass murderer in  Charleston Shoots up at church.

 Mass murder in El Paso shoots dozens

 Mass murderer in Parkland shoots over a dozen children.

 What do they have in common besides being white? They were carefully arrested and gently put in jail.

 They’re lucky they weren’t black.

 We can’t breathe.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Mass murderer in  Charleston Shoots up at church.
> 
> Mass murder in El Paso suits dozens
> 
> ...


You're not black.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

Being young, drug use, mental health issues.... Idiot.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


I wonder if he got to drink the beer before he bled out. After all, that was a hell of a costly beer for him.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 19, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Mass murderer in  Charleston Shoots up at church.
> ...


 I never said I was


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


Laying on the ground like:" Ahhh mayne...I can't wawhk, cuzz! Sheeeiiiiit hurt muh nigguh! Bedduh drank dis drank, numb duh payuhn! Poh sum out foh me homie!"


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...





> *pknopp VIP Member *
> 
> There were no lies that got him arrested. Continually threatening people will do that.


 And i just showed you that there were lies that got George taken into custody.  You have just earned your way into the ignore zone. I am done with your retards ass.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Mass murderer in  Charleston Shoots up at church.
> 
> Mass murder in El Paso shoots dozens
> 
> ...


I had your ass on ignore for almost 2years, now I know why I had you on it.  Time for you to get back on it again.  Retards like you dont deserve the time of day.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


Probably some homeless guy saw him on the ground, bitch kicked him and stole the beer.  I hear in that neighborhood you could be rolled for a quarter.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 19, 2019)

night_son said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...



Does this rule apply to anyone and all types of stealing?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello....idiots! 

One....the penalty for theft is not death. 
Two.... people who write "must of' and "should of" are fucking morons.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Mass murderer in  Charleston Shoots up at church.
> 
> Mass murder in El Paso shoots dozens
> 
> ...



White people are killed by police all the time.

Study: More Whites Killed By Police Than Blacks

What do they have in common besides being killed by police?  They were all engaging in illegal activity, and had confrontations, and often violent confrontations with police.

What do they not have in common?  You don't see good law abiding citizens defending white criminals, under some phony made up excuses like "racsim", which is hilarious when half the cops who killed the black criminals were non-white.

Another think they don't have in common, you don't see dishonest right-wingers using the death of white criminals, to push some political agenda, or try and engage in a fascist attempt to quell differing opinions they don't like.


Put another way... we're just flat out better moral people than you.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Notice how this retard condones illegal activities.  If you dont steal, then you might not get shot.  If you are dumb enough to grab the ass of a lion, you might get mauled.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



And that's really the question I keep asking to people on the left....  what is your answer to this?

So now, if someone takes your stuff.... you just let them go?

Because if you attempt to stop someone he might fight you.... then what?  Let them go, or do you hurt them?   Because if you hurt them.... then you are a bad person.

Seriously what is their solution?   The only way to absolutely avoid any possible harm to anyone.... is to just let them go.   So now everyone in society knows they can steal whatever they want, and you won't stop them.   How long will that take before civilization implodes?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 19, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


The left doesnt have anything that anyone else would want.  so mute point.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No, that's true.  People that get caught, tend to jump off the track.   When I was boy, I shoplifted from a computer store.   My father discovered it, dragged my butt to the store, had me stand before the manager of the entire store, in the middle of the shopping floor, and in a public voice "My son stole this from your store.  Do you want to call the police?  I'll follow whatever punishment you want on my son".

I was TERRIFIED.   Funny thing....  never felt like picking up anything I had not paid for after that.  Strange how that worked.

When you discipline and teach your kids moral values, they tend to jump off that track real fast.

Had a guy I knew in high school, running with a bad crowd.  Did a bunch of petty things, vandalism and such.   Glued the locks on a bunch of doors.  Neighbors caught them, had the police round up the entire gang, had them spend the night at Juevi.   The entire gang disbanded, never got into trouble again.  That guy never hung around those people for the rest of high school.

But if you follow their exploits, they were progressively doing worse and worse things.  The reason they never did anything worse than gluing locks, is because they got caught.  And the reason I believe they got caught is because they lived in a middle class neighborhood, where police still show up for petty things, and that's because the residence there don't put up with petty things.

Too often in bad neighborhoods, the problem is more of the residents than the police.  The people simply don't report stuff.  They think it's normal for kids to break laws, and crime is common.   Thus the police don't bother with it either.  And so they stay on the criminal path until they are doing crazy stuff.

Years ago there was a new program, I think 60 minutes, where they were telling the story of this girl that ended up in prison for armed robbery.   And she said openly when she got into trouble, her mom would come to the school and talk them out of expelling her.  And she did some vandalism with a bunch of buddies, and the mom talked to judge and got her off.   So her and her criminal buddies, just kept doing worse and worse things, until they committed armed robbery.   Her Mom came in, talked to judge, and the judge said enough of this, look at her record.  This poor girl said the first time she ever felt scared was seeing her mom turn, and walk out of the court room, and she was now 'alone' with the judge.

And off to Prison she went.

If you discipline children, they will not follow the criminal path.  So yes, every person who steals does not end up a violent criminal, if you catch them, discipline them, and get them off the criminal path.  That's why I'm a huge proponent of drastically increasing law enforcement.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 Being suspicious is not what was being countered. 

 I don't know why people simply can't leave other people alone.


----------



## WillPower (Aug 19, 2019)

I may have winged him, but not center-mass....put a hole in his thigh and he won't be running again for awhile and not as fast as he once did.  But kill him?  if the story is true....nah.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 19, 2019)

"Sick and tired of people thinking"? The guy was arrested and tried and found guilty. The freaking system works so what the hell are you whining about?


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


We are of the same cloth. I just wasn't sure where you were going with the intitial post.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...





Attacking people for wanting to protect themselves from crime, is not leaving them alone.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't wish death on young men who do wrong, but in this day and age...you should expect it when you do wrong. People are fed up, they will hurt you. Maybe kill you. As sad as that fact is...this is FACT, had been since I was a youngster myself.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

By the way, I'm very radical on prison reform. I don't even believe in walled prisons, your punishment should be servitude to the victim's loved ones. In that sort of correctional system, all parties have the keys to each other's healing. Our current system is just pure punishment, it creates animosity. Not reformed criminals. It's very rare to find a reformed criminal in our current system.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

Sure the guy will be mad about servitude at first, but it gives time to learn about each other. I think that is better than what we currently have.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 19, 2019)

My bad...obviously I am a hippy sometimes. Lol


----------



## whitehall (Aug 19, 2019)

A Tenn. store owner was tried and convicted of deliberately killing a petty thief. Are lefties disappointed because there were no riots? What's the point when about 500 mostly black people are murdered every year in cities like Baltimore and Chicago by other black people?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



No, he did not 'live there' as in having permanent residence there, dude. Stop it with the semantic horse crap how about it?



pknopp said:


> > What he was doing that got Zimmermans attention was that he was walking around in the rain snooping into apartment, i.e. appearing to be casing them. And since Trayvon had been caught before with stolen goods he was likely marking out some heists.
> >
> > Zimmerman did the world a huge favor.
> 
> ...



Zimmerman observed Trayvons behavior for some time, and knew something was up and h e wanted to stop the robberies.

And Zimmerman is more trustworthy than the typical Woketard who will say and do anything to defend their ideological, nonsense.



pknopp said:


> It's kinda sad because if he had been a run of the mill Hispanic that got in trouble as much as he has, many who defend him would be demanding "he go back where he came from".



Zimmerman was not an illegal immigrant, doofus.

Good grief, why don't you sober up and then we can continue this tomorrow, hmm?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> Did you really have trouble figuring out his intent? Cause I'm having trouble believing that anyone needed those dictionary excerpts.
> So, I would say that he succeeded and YOU failed.


Woketards have trouble just figuring out passive back ground Reality, lol.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 19, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You call the police. Idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I didn't make up the word 'Woketard' doofus, I just don't like putting the word 'liberal' through the shit pile to describe extreme leftwing people like yourself. You think that playing like you're stupid is somehow an argument or persuasive. It is not so.

Andorjim is making a fairly clear comparison that you are trying to refute by simply ignoring it and pretending he is talking about something you can feel all superior and condescending about.

Woketard fits you very well, as does the word 'baizou'. Take your pick.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Moot. The phrase is "moot point". 

You should unhook yourself from phonics. Idiot.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 19, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



He was told that after Saint Trayvon had disappeared, most likely to ditch whatever he didn't want to be caught with, and then came back and assaulted Zimmerman. Try reading the testimony and the timelines, instead of just parroting whatever the racist leftists want to sell.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



He was intending to assault and seriously harm Zimmerman, and had to ditch whatever he had on him that would get him arrested, burglar tools, stuff he shoplifted, illegal weapon, dope, whatever it was; then he went back and jumped Zimmerman and repeatedly slammed his head on concrete hard enough to murder him.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

Flash said:


> Are you telling us that a Neggra should be allowed to get away with thievery?  Because had the shithead not been shot he would have got away with it.
> You want the Neggras to be able to go into any store and take whatever they want?


According to Identity Politics victimized groups have the right to take whatever they want and white people just need to shut up and learn to like it.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



 Not being an illegal didn't stop Trump from saying it.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

WillPower said:


> I may have winged him, but not center-mass....put a hole in his thigh and he won't be running again for awhile and not as fast as he once did.  But kill him?  if the story is true....nah.



Two things:

A: when you are running after someone who just robbed you, I doubt that the average untrained person is going to be thinking, or able, to run and aim with the thought "I need to aim somewhere non-leathal, but able to slow him down, without hitting a major artery".

B: I'm going to take a wild stab, and say that you have not been robbed multiple times.

I came home to my house being ransacked, stuff broken, stuff missing, and had to spend an hour sifting through the wreckage of my home to find out what was missing, and what was broken.    I can tell you, that if I had stumbled upon these sub-human bits of monstrous trash, I absolutely would have shot, and aimed to kill them.

It's very easy when you are sitting in your nice comfortable home, with no one bothering you, and none of your property destroyed or stolen, to sit in judgement of others.

Judge: 70 years for homeowner who 'hunted' intruder

As far as I'm concerned, this was injustice.  The man had been robbed before.   Some walks on his property and starts stealing his stuff.... and he shoots him.   Yeah, of course.  That's how justice is served.

Being sent to prison, because someone else was victimizing you, and you defended yourself.... is evil.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^  My name is Andelusion, and I approve this message.

I need to start my campaign and hire you to do the ads.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 19, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Police wont do a damn thing about petty theft.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 19, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Sure they will. Why do you hate law enforcement?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 19, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...




Also....if the person stealing your property tries to hurt you, you are within your rights to fight back. That does not make you a bad person. 

Stop being a victim.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Not being an illegal didn't stop Trump from saying it.


Why do you think Trump said 'it' because someone was not illegal?

I am guessing that is not what you meant, but I don't do mind reading very well.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 19, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


You can detain them with a gun....lock the door and tell them to put their hands up.....but you can't shoot them.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 19, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


These people we're talking about in this thread know you're not going to shoot them over a beer. Theyll just walk out. What are you gonna do, shoot them in the back?


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> I am sick and tired of people thinking that they can do whatever they want to illegally, and have no repercussions for their actions.


I’m just as sick and tired of people 
doing whatever they want to legally
and their consequences being everyone else’s responsibility 
but, come on, taking a life for $2 dollars


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 19, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick and tired of people thinking that they can do whatever they want to illegally, and have no repercussions for their actions.
> ...


Might be wrong, but I REALLY don't care that this guy died while stealing someone's property.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 19, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


The government steals from us on a daily basis 
and the best we can do is fucking bitch and moan


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



He certainly demonstrated the value of having a weapon in case you are assaulted by a thug.  Many think oh--that is just something that happens to 'others' that is a huge reason why the thugs feel safe attacking innocent people.

The truth is it could happen to anyone.  If the criminal elements believed that their intended victim might be armed they would go elsewhere. 

I saw a good sign the other day--'this house is protected by the 2nd amendment'


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



No dumb ass he was just visiting his father....so typical of all those who wanted to convict a innocent man----never know the facts of the case.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



No, he was just visiting his dad.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Trayvon Benjamin Martin, born February 5, 1995, was a 17-year-old African-American high school student who lived in Miami Gardens, Florida, with his mother, Sybrina Fulton. In February 2012, Martin was visiting his father, Tracy Martin in Sanford, Florida, after receiving a ten-day suspension from Krop Senior High School. The suspension stemmed from the discovery of drug residue in Martin's book bag.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No, he was not told that.  All the 911 dispatcher told Z was that they did not need him to follow the suspect as in they considered that dangerous for the watchman.

Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police


----------



## WillPower (Aug 19, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> B: I'm going to take a wild stab, and say that you have not been robbed multiple times.



Wrong stab...I'm a combat Vet and have hit multiples of moving targets with both a rifle and sidearm.  Tip:  you drop into shooting stance, keep both eyes open, acquire the front sight and squeeze off a round.  Can I be positive I won't hit the femoral artery in the thigh?  no, but I'd take that chance before I put a round through his spine or lung.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > B: I'm going to take a wild stab, and say that you have not been robbed multiple times.
> ...



What?  Huh?  Some how we failed to communicate.

I never once questioned your ability to aim.   The average person defending themselves with a fire arm, does not have experience shooting multiple moving targets, and trying to avoid a lethal hit.

But that was not my point anyway.  

My point was, the mind set you get into after having been the victim of multiple robberies. 

How many times have you come home to your house being robbed, and having the police say "don't get your hopes up" when you ask about them finding these guys?   How many times?   I've been robbed muliple times, and the rage you feel when you realize the police are not going to catch these people, and they'll be back to do it again.

Why did my neighbor have to install security cameras around his property?  Why did the condo association have to hire a full time officer, to patrol the neighborhood?  Why did they have to jack up my monthly condo fee, to pay for automatic lights throughout the condo area?

Because we as a society are more concerned that the poor innocent criminal, might get hurt while doing a crime, and we have to make sure that not only we take care of them, but we give them free paid training in prison as a reward for criminal behavior, and we have to send the victimized people to prison for stopping that poor innocent criminal.

So when you say in your post prior:
I may have winged him, but not center-mass....put a hole in his thigh and he won't be running again for awhile and not as fast as he once did. But kill him? if the story is true....nah.​
I understand you are nicer than me.... and that's fine... but that is not what I want at all.   Kill him?  Yeah, Absolutely.  I am tired of being a victim of these piles of scum.  I don't want my money going to his hospital bill.   I don't want taxes to pay for his court time.  I don't want to pay taxes for his clothing, food, and his free education, GED, and career training, so that he can get out of prison and victimize someone else.

I don't want to reward criminal scum.... by forcing me the victim, to pay for all his free stuff.

I want him dead.  Absolutely 100% dead, in the grave and buried, never to be seen again.  We kill enough of these rodents, and maybe the rotting corpses will serve as a warning to the rest of the rats, to stop chewing into my bag of potato chips that I get up every day at 4 AM to drive 40 minutes into work, in order to earn it like a decent law abiding citizen.

It's time for the working people, to put a stop to this crap.  We work hard to lawfully earn what we have, and people who simply want to take other people's stuff.......  should be shot.  Period.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I read it; I see the dispatcher telling him he didn't need to follow him after he ran from the clubhouse. So yes, it was after Tryvon had gotten away. Zimmerman said 'Okay', and then the dispatcher asked him his name etc. etc.

*Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards? 
Zimmerman: The back entrance...fucking [unintelligible]
Dispatcher: Are you following him? 
Zimmerman: Yeah 
Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that.
Zimmerman: Ok 
Dispatcher: Alright sir what is your name? 
Zimmerman: George...He ran. 
Dispatcher: Alright George what's your last name? 
Zimmerman: Zimmerman 
Dispatcher: And George what's the phone number you're calling from?
*
Zimmerman had already lost him by then.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



What does that have to do with anything?   You have a neighborhood that is victimized by crime constantly (the area I live in had numerous incidence, so I relate).

You form a watch group to stop the crime.

You notice some guy walking around behind people's homes.

What is the point, if you simply leave, and let him continue to commit crime?  I don't give crap what the 911 dispatcher said.    The reason I'm there, is to stop the criminals.   If the kid had come out saying he was just on his way home... no harm done.

But no I'm not just letting him go, when the whole point is to figure out who is vandalizing or robbing homes.    So this dumb criminal attacks me.  I shoot his dumb butt, and everyone in the neighborhood is better off.

I don't care what the dispatcher says.

You want to not get shot?  Don't attack me.   You want to not be followed?  Don't commit crimes in my neighborhood.

This is what drives me crazy about the left.   Always defending evil, and attacking the innocent.


----------



## WillPower (Aug 19, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> What?  Huh?  Some how we failed to communicate.
> 
> I never once questioned your ability to aim.   The average person defending themselves with a fire arm, does not have experience shooting multiple moving targets, and trying to avoid a lethal hit.
> 
> ...



I've had my house robbed once and I know the feeling....I was mad dogging every mexican who walked by that house until I sold it.  I still have a Ruger Speed-Six out in the Phoenix underworld somewhere which is still registered to me.  The point here is you can't backshoot somebody...even if they are running our of your house with your laptop...once they turn to run you are no longer in a self-defense situation.  Emotions are running high these days but the law hasn't changed....I hate thieves almost as much as rapists, but you can't be their judge, jury, and executioner.  Maybe a jury will let this guy off but I bet they don't....sometimes you just can't shoot with deadly intent.  The store owner is out $2 of beer and the kid has lost his life.....if I were on the jury, and the facts as presented are true, I'd agree the store owner is guilty of manslaughter.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 19, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > What?  Huh?  Some how we failed to communicate.
> ...



Yeah, I know the law says in this case.   But the law is wrong.   It just is.

To me rape and murder are on equal terms of being death penalty offenses, but theft is right barely one-half-step behind those two.

When you live in a society where criminals are protected like that... that's why we have a crime and violence infested society. 

When people can do almost anything, and the moment they turn their back, suddenly they are magically untouchable.... that's why people commit crimes.

I've said this before....   you walk into your house, find a man beating and in the very act of raping your daughter.    You say get off her... he ignores you, and punches her in the face.

At that moment, destiny was just signed.....  one of us is going to die.  I am absolutely going to send that man to meet Jesus Christ face to face, and have his final judgement.

I pull a 9mm, and he puts his hands up and turns around "ha ha!  You can't touch me!  I have my hands up!" (read Michael Brown).

I don't care.   I'll go to prison.  That man, is a dead man.   This idea that you can do the most horrible of crimes, or any crime, and do this "hey my hands are up, and my back is to you, so I'm untouchable".

Yes, I know it's the law.  The law is wrong.
At some point, we need to confront this evil.


----------



## WillPower (Aug 19, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Yeah, I know the law says in this case.   But the law is wrong.   It just is.
> 
> To me rape and murder are on equal terms of being death penalty offenses, but theft is right barely one-half-step behind those two.
> 
> ...



As long as you shoot him facing you, you're good...otherwise you got to follow him and let the cops take over.  Don't take the concept of prison lightly....climbing the walls with claustrophobia, living in a cage with the kind of trash you're talking about.  And to think you got that for doing something righteous would make it twice as hard.  The law protects the criminal whenever it can....I wish we were still living by frontier law but we can't because we're packed up together in modern society and there's cameras everywhere so if we lose our shit, we can literally lose our shit.  I share your anger but I'm past my years of seeking revenge without absolute justification.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> These people we're talking about in this thread know you're not going to shoot them over a beer. Theyll just walk out. What are you gonna do, shoot them in the back?


Depending on the circumstances you could wrestle them dow, pistol whip them in the back of the head/neck or put them in a sleeper hold.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 19, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> The government steals from us on a daily basis
> and the best we can do is fucking bitch and moan


Your money belongs to the Federal Reserve, dude, just read the damned notes in your wallet.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 19, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I know the law says in this case.   But the law is wrong.   It just is.
> ...



too  many folks with weapons who have no clue as to what the law is regarding use of deadly force.

But the way things are now with the media in control you can follow the law and still find yourself in lots of trouble as Z found out.

There is a fellow in Clearwater, Fl. now about to go on trial for killing a African and even though there was a video camera showing the whole thing....the African violently knocked the white guy to the ground whereupon the white guy pulled out his weapon and shot one time and killed the thug....then the media got involved big time as they do in these sorts of cases when one of their darlin blackies reaps his just reward and they brought pressure to bear and even though the police had investigated the case and found the white dudes action to be within the law he is now about to go on trial.  This happened over a year ago and they are now in the process of selecting a jury.

Can anyone fault this guy for using deadly force to defend his life?   Well, certainly not anyone with any sense of justice or anyone who believes in self defense, yet and unfortunately so there are many peeps who always thinks the black guy is innocent no matter what and thus they want this white guy put away for a long time.

I hope he has some good lawyers.  This case wlll be a biggie--not as big as the Zimmerman affair but it will receive national coverage.

Would anyone want to be in this fellows boots?

Jury selection begins in Florida parking space shooting trial

I present all this to caution folks and try and get them to understand that if you pack a weapon which I think is a good thing to do these days especially you should aquaint yourself with your states law on the justifiable use of deadly force.  The law regarding self defense though very similar is most states does differ from state to state.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


I'm not lying -- you're just stupid. Here, found in just the first dozen pages...



andaronjim said:


> I am just sorry that the clerk has now got to face the full force of the Democrat Party



9 righties agree



night_son said:


> Want to live? Want to grow old enough to legally purchase alcohol?* Don't Steal*.



8 righties agree



andaronjim said:


> Once again, actions have consequences, that teen who didnt get aborted will never get to move to the next step of crime which would be car theft, then rape, then murder.  I am glad it stopped now



2 righties agree



Tipsycatlover said:


> Let the kid get away with it.  He will be back.  Then in fear for your life pop him right between the eyes instead of in the back.



1 rightie agrees



The Purge said:


> 2 lessons learned here...Dorian will never steal another beer, nor will he ever taste a cold one again.....2nd lesson, I have found a new respect for the hard working Muslim man that tried to do the RIGHT THING and was fucked by the system....Years ago Anwar would have been given the citizen of the month award ..... what a shame!



2 righties agree



The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > you think stealing a beer should result in a death penalty?
> ...



1 rightie agrees



The Purge said:


> And you are a coward and racist with Islamophobia against that poor Muslim man doing the right thing!



0 righties agree



dannyboys said:


> The clerk will get time served and probation...........and the 'Employee Of The Month' award.........if I owned the store.



1 rightie agrees



Anathema said:


> The clerk did exactly what he should have. Incarceration does not work as either punishment or deterrent for future acts.



0 righties agree​


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, I didn't say Liberals are morally superior. Seriously, wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Speaking of Krop ... he was my orthodontist in Miami Beach. Cool guy.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


When you said "the right surrendered their claim to the moral highground" you are implying the leftwingers are better.

Now if you had said both the left wing democrats and the republicans have moral issues then we would not be talking about this.

I think most everyone understands that politicians in general have moral issues...but when you single out one and make accusations when many others have done similar or even worse things then you are being biased and most likely afflicted with TDS


----------



## Picaro (Aug 20, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > The government steals from us on a daily basis
> ...



If it didn't, nobody would accept it in transactions. We're long past the days where every bank printed its own bills, and store owners had to buy a large expensive new book every year with pictures of bank currencies, new and old, in order to tell forgeries from real bills, and know which banks had failed since last year, and gold is a pain in the ass to carry around, plus it wears out much more expensively than the Fed's bills do.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 20, 2019)

Paulie said:


> There is an immense different between a victimless crime and a crime involving a victim. If your crime willfully hurts someone else in any way that deserves a punishment strong enough that you think twice before ever doing it again.  Locking people up isn’t even enough anymore. Maybe it’s time to rethink how we handle victim based crimes.



Incarceration and mandatory sentencing worked for a while, the crime rates and violent crime rates dropped for a couple of decades, but we're running out of jails and prison cells. We need to build more, and if the hod rats and their apologists don't like the racial mix that ends up there tough, they can choose deportation or death. Any gang member should also be charged for any crimes committed by his fellow gang bangers; if that means getting warehoused in a tent city in North Dakota in the winter, well too friggin bad, but it mostly means the first one convicted of murder in a death penalty state gets the rest of them executed along with the scumbag. 90% of the problem goes away in just a few weeks. Their parents can pay for all the expenses involved.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 20, 2019)

whitehall said:


> A Tenn. store owner was tried and convicted of deliberately killing a petty thief. Are lefties disappointed because there were no riots? What's the point when about 500 mostly black people are murdered every year in cities like Baltimore and Chicago by other black people?



What % of white people are killed by other white people?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 20, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > These people we're talking about in this thread know you're not going to shoot them over a beer. Theyll just walk out. What are you gonna do, shoot them in the back?
> ...


Michael Brown says, "maybe not"


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 20, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I went to school in CA.....and I worked in a liquor store at night....and the law was pretty much in favor of the criminal in alot of cases. This was back in the early 80s, but you can't shoot someone who isn't a threat to you. They can rob you blind and you still can't use a gun on them.

It's just money. If you can prove in court that they were a threat to you, you can shoot them....but it's up to you to prove you were in danger.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 20, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > These people we're talking about in this thread know you're not going to shoot them over a beer. Theyll just walk out. What are you gonna do, shoot them in the back?
> ...


But not if they're black.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 20, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on the circumstances you could wrestle them dow, pistol whip them in the back of the head/neck or put them in a sleeper hold.
> ...


True, depending on the Jurisdiction, apparently. If you live in a Democrat-Marxist controlled activist hive like New York, San Francisco, etc, if you are white you might as well just shoot yourself.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 20, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Then shoot the bastard in the leg, and escalate from there if necessary.

All life is sacred, even that of thugs like Brown.

I am saying that there are options other than chasing them out of the store and putting several rounds in their back as they run away from you.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


The bastard was shot in the leg but bled out in the 3 days he was out in the woods, he never went to the hospital for medical treatment, maybe because he was to scared of his abusive parents who would of killed him that day.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I implied no such thing. All I said was the right surrendered that claim. Liberals typically don't claim moral high ground. That's a conservative infatuation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> The bastard was shot in the leg but bled out in the 3 days he was out in the woods, he never went to the hospital for medical treatment, maybe because he was to scared of his abusive parents who would of killed him that day.


Are you speaking of an actual person here?

I am being abstract, but you sound like you are speaking of a specific person.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


So....this was really a set up for an pro-controlling women's bodies thread.......


----------



## Correll (Aug 20, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





10 days, and the neighborhood watch guy didn't already know him? What a slacker?


Wait, it can *ONLY BE* because of *RACISM.*


----------



## bodecea (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


And this is an example of the kind of posting that will soon be red flagged, I hope.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The left never had the claim..so shut the fuck up, you believer in Men with Titties are women.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Bwaaahhhaaaaaaa...You hope?  Still think Obama is in the White House?  How did that "Hope and Change" work out for ya?  Dumbass.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


*"Then shoot the bastard in the leg, and escalate from there if necessary."*

That's what this store owner did. Now he's facing 60 years.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...





> an pro-controlling women's bodies thread


 I must admit, it sure wasn't a thread about proper grammar.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


All could of been avoided if the parents of the black thug didnt send their son out to steal them some Schlitz Malt Liquor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


No, I don't believe that. All you do, time and time again, is prove your fucking deranged.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Says the people who believe that a baby born from a botched abortion isnt a living human being.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


More derangement. 

Let's see your proof his parents told him to steal that beer...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Wishing that some illegal gets into your neighborhood and blows your ass away, isnt a red flag law, it is called "KARMA" bitch, sorta like another fellow who wanted illegals in the country and gets run over by said illegals.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lets see your proof that his parents didnt tell him to steal them a beer..


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I never said that either. Your entire existence is based on delusions.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


LOLOL 

It's not my job to prove your claims. That's your job. And you just failed.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you vote for Democrats, that is your voice. Dumbass.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Only ones failing are you, and in 2020 you will fail again.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


LOL 

You voted for trump. Using your logic, that means you believe in adultery and cheating people out of their money. See how stupid you are?


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


LOL 

Now you're trolling your own thread, moron.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


a persons life is worth more than a can of beer ! i agree with you that dems are anti American and anti rule of law but in this case the clerk was wrong .


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Donald J. Trump in the 1990's was a Democrat, so yes he like Bill Clinton, Harvey Weinstein and John Edwards, were very much liberals.  But we know that everyone sins in their lives, just like you are sinning today by voting for people who kill babies in or out of the womb, so we forgive them, but if you continue to sin, like you, we cant forgive you, EVIL cannot be forgiven.  But here are some Facts, that you might stew over.

Today, the real job reports show 
Women lowest unemployment rate.
Blacks lowest unemployment rate.
Hispanics lowest unemployment rate.
Wages rising.
Lower taxes from federal(SALT though is your states problem) income.
Lower gas prices.
More manufacturing in the US.

And why do you hate this president again?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


The Muslim clerk, as was said, shot the perp in the leg, it is the perps fault for not seeking immediate hospitalization.  Again, if the parents took time for their kids, instead of being dopers, that kid might be alive today.  Not like the innocent girl in San Fran who was strolling along the pier with her dad and was killed by an illegal alien who was deported 5 times, and was not charged with any crime.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


_*"Donald J. Trump in the 1990's was a Democrat, so yes he like Bill Clinton, Harvey Weinstein and John Edwards"*_

And you voted for him. That means he's your viice now and he's a serial cheater and swindler. I'm only using your logic here.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes, he was a much better choice than the enabler of the ex rapist president of the 1990's who kept failing down, and need real men to support her.  Why did you vote for the enabler of a rapist?


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


And now you believe in committing adultery and swindling people out of their money, right?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 20, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



No asshole. You DO NOT get to shoot someone for stealing from you. Get your rocks off some other way.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


So if I came into your house and robbed you right in front of you, you wouldn't shoot me?  Wow, blue light special over an Laugher house.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You voted for CLinton how many times?  2 in the 1990's and one time in the 2010's, right?  Adultery, rapist and swindler.  I notice you didnt say anything about what the President has done for a majority of people in the US, you just keep parroting the talking points of MSNBC.  Do you have a brain?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Dumb ass. If you were in my house, I'd have the right to shoot you. However, I wouldn't unless I feared that you'd harm me or my family or were in the process of leaving the house. Your life is worth more than my stuff to me. 

I'd absolutely try to stop you if I knew that you were unarmed. But I have no desire to kill anyone.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


So if I was in the process of leaving your house with a tv in my arms you would then shoot me?  Got it.  Your words not mine.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 20, 2019)

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


And this is exactly how red flag laws are going to be abused ladies and gentlemen. Not a single thing said in that post was a threat of any type or indicated in any way that the person wants to go shoot someone.  It’s going to be people who don’t like other people using the red flag law to try to hit them where it hurts.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


 i agree  i didnt know the perp was shot in the leg !
i got no problem with winging someone and putting a bullet  in the leg if they are stealing ...back in the day people would get shot in the ass with rock salt for stealing if they ran away ! libbs are trying to decriminalize theft,vandalism and assault especially if they are committed against Christian conservatives.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



 I'd prefer to not go to prison myself. A television is not worth years in prison.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 20, 2019)

Paulie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


It takes a lot more than that.  I've already been through this whole argument once in this thread so I'm not going through it all again, but it's back there somewhere.
It takes a lot more evidence than a questionable post or tweet to activate an ERPO order.


----------



## captkaos (Aug 20, 2019)

night_son said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


Yeah we should probably be allowed to shoot 8 year old children for pocketing match box cars , or 14 yr old children for shoplifting perfume or lipsticks. Or homeless people for swiping food from dumpsters, or  immigrants crossing the border illegally. How stupid are you. Better not let your kids go to the store alone, if that's where your moral compass is pointing ! There legal consequences for theft!
"Death" is not one of them!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 20, 2019)

captkaos said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Death is a very good deterrent. 
However, if the laws are designed to help poor folks get away with theft, then businesses close in poor neighborhoods. Black people are the black neighborhood's worst enemy.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 20, 2019)

The punishment did not fit the crime but without the crime there is No punishment


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are saying two different things.   When you say 'death penalty', you are talking about a judgement in the court of law.  I have no interest in changing the laws, so that taking a pack of bubble gum, results in a guillotine. 

What we are talking about here, is when you are in the process of being victimized, and you pull a gun and order someone to stop... if that person refuses, I don't have any problem with you shooting them.

And here is the real irony between us on the right, and you people on the left.   Between the two of us, we care more about lives, than you do.

Image for a moment, a world where as long as you are running away, no one can touch you.  Where you can commit any crime at all, and as long as you are fleeing, you are effectively untouchable by the world.

Crime would be rampant in such a world.  Murder would be common.  Deaths at the hands of the police would happen all the time, because criminals would be openly willing to confront police, when they believe they have the right to resist arrest without consequences.

But of course we don't have to imagine such a world... we're living in it right now, with some of the highest murder rates in a 1st world country, where criminal die at the hand of police all the time.

You know what country follows our system?   Singapore.  Did you know that in a city of 5.6 Million people, that they only recorded 2 murders last year?

Why?  Because capital punishment is heavily enforced, including drug offenses.

The result is, far fewer people die, because they simply don't murder, rape, or engage in the drug culture.   That's fewer criminals to, because the criminals do not resist police.  

By the way, we used to have that too in our country.  You go back to the 1930s, and if a police officer caught you, you just surrendered.  

So between you and me.... you are the one that wants more dead people, with your bad policies.  Not me.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 20, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Right now maybe it does. But the restriction has been authorized and because of that there is now a precedent. It’s something that can easily be updated in the future if authorities believe they need to start scrutinizing people harder. This is what people mean when they say slippery slope. Im assuming you think because this is America somehow the horrible things that have happened to people by governments throughout history aren’t possible here, but I might be wrong. If I’m even a tiny bit wrong abort that though then wouldn’t you want to err on the side of not giving them the ability to abuse our rights?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



No moron. I would not shoot you if you were leaving my house with a TV. 

Why are you unable to understand words?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 20, 2019)

captkaos said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


If you are letting your children steal they should not be going to any stores.

Immigrants crossing the border illegally are invaders and should be shot on sight.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 20, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



 As long as we can shoot on sight those employing them.


----------



## captkaos (Aug 20, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



I can agree with you on that, but it's not because of their color, it's more about the culture. The people who live there of all races and backgrounds don't have to accept the criminality, but it still exists. Condemnation is easy! Cultural change is a bit tougher.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...





You poor thing. Bless your heart.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Uh, dude, before you start calling someone a moron, better check your statements.


> If you were in my house, I'd have the right to shoot you.   However, I wouldn't unless I feared that you'd harm me or my family *or were in the process of leaving the house.*


 What does in the process of leaving the house mean?  Entering through the front door?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


I'm not talking about a court ruled death penalty. I'm talking about a vigilante imposed death penalty.  Which is what this thread is about. I did mention lethal injection and electric chair, but that was meant as a metaphor for mowing down a beer thief.

_*"What we are talking about here, is when you are in the process of being victimized, and you pull a gun and order someone to stop... if that person refuses, I don't have any problem with you shooting them."*_

That's not what happened here. In this case, the beer thief was out the door in seconds. The store owner didn't try to stop him. In a fit of vindictive revenge, the store owner grabbed his gun and ran out of his own store to chase that kid down and shoot him. Which he did. Then didn't even bother to call 911 even though he knew he shit him. He's getting what he deserves.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


So true, just look at the crime riddled inner cities run by compassionate liberals, black on black crime, murders every weekend where gun control prevents law abiding black citizens from defending themselves.  It is like reconstruction all over again, where blacks couldn't get a gun but were victims of White Democrat Voters called the KKK.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The Muslim shot the guy in the leg, if it was vigilante imposed death penalty , the Muslim would of chopped his head off.  You need to read up on your Islamic rules of Death.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You are too fucking funny...


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



You know what I meant. Awkward phrasing. But you knew what I meant. Asshole.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 20, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


You actually believe thievery is justified? It must be a politically correct thing


----------



## grainbely (Aug 20, 2019)

Sounds like all you gut nutter closeted CONS are wanting to get shot the next time you cruise through a stop sign...or litter...or break any other small law where execution is far far far from right or just. What a horrific precedent. Get a gun everyone and you can be the judge jury and executioner in your own demented fantasy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 20, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...






Wry Catcher said:


> and when one is drunk on power - I've seen trained officers whose sense of power creates misjudgments a





Wry Catcher said:


> record I'm a liberal Democrat, retired law enforcement and will not defend donald trum




Sure you did, sure you are...you and Brad up in the Castro arm in arm.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 20, 2019)

pknopp said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...






pknopp said:


> I should be upset at someone stealing a beer when people were allowed to steal millions?



So it is OK to wipe out small business because Omar and Rangel commit Tax Fraud?


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 20, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> If the clerk is Muslim, the kid should have just let him catch him. At least then, he might still be alive. Sharia law says to cut off a hand of a theif, not kill him/her.
> 
> Kid should have learned about Muslim culture in class, maybe he would have thought twice?




Most of them are not taught to think right from wrong at home or "dem public school" .  They are "owed" from cradle to grave.  Violence and taking stuff is their first instinct.  Sad but true.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 20, 2019)

grainbely said:


> Sounds like all you gut nutter closeted CONS are wanting to get shot the next time you cruise through a stop sign...or litter...or break any other small law where execution is far far far from right or just. What a horrific precedent. Get a gun everyone and you can be the judge jury and executioner in your own demented fantasy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Are you trying to say that stealing is the same as running a stop sign?


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...


The teen was wrong for stealing the beer but $2 was hardly going to put that murdering bastard out of business.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > If the clerk is Muslim, the kid should have just let him catch him. At least then, he might still be alive. Sharia law says to cut off a hand of a theif, not kill him/her.
> ...


Who's "they?"


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 20, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Are you trying to say that stealing is the same as running a stop sign?



Are you saying murdering is the same as stealing?


----------



## grainbely (Aug 20, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like all you gut nutter closeted CONS are wanting to get shot the next time you cruise through a stop sign...or litter...or break any other small law where execution is far far far from right or just. What a horrific precedent. Get a gun everyone and you can be the judge jury and executioner in your own demented fantasy.
> ...


If you think it's an absurd comparison, that's the point. Its fkin bonkers to defend executing someone over theft of a can of beer. I used to bring beer to parties. Was I allowed to kill randoms that sniped a beer when i wasn't looking? Bonkers. We have a constitution that includes protection from cruel and unusual punishment and a guarantee of due process. Try reading it. Sick of this sht.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 20, 2019)

grainbely said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...


That's why whipping or caning is better than killing.  20 lashes first offense.  Thirty lashes second offense.

If someone is so foolish as to have a third offense, 50 lashes is probably not survivable.  Thirty lashes and another 30 in two weeks.

It works in Singapore.  These kinds of petty crimes is exceedingly rare.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 20, 2019)

What works with one population group may not work with another and of course it could never happen here even if it was guranteed to work simply because our governments --ciity,county,state and federal are dominated by p.c.

Time to end this thread it has gotten too ridiculous.

On a lighter note:   Video shows Denver officer, 3rd-grader break dancing on 16th Street Mall


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 21, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Depending on the circumstances you could wrestle them dow, pistol whip them in the back of the head/neck or put them in a sleeper hold.


Whats weird or funny about that, OldYeller? Cops do it all the time, lol.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> I am sick and tired of people thinking that they can do whatever they want to illegally, and have no repercussions for their actions. The parents of the teen need to be slapped upside their heads for allowing their idiot son to go and rob a convenience store especially when it is alcohol the teen isnt supposed to take. I am just sorry that the clerk has now got to face the full force of the Democrat Party, because when an illegal shoots a young girl who dies in her fathers arms, the illegal is let go, this clerk will be made an example of. Fuck you all liberals, I hate your stinking guts.



major difference.  The  undocumented immigrant who shot that lady did it by accident after someone else left a gun lying around. 

This racist thug shot a child for a petty offense.  

Hang him high!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick and tired of people thinking that they can do whatever they want to illegally, and have no repercussions for their actions. The parents of the teen need to be slapped upside their heads for allowing their idiot son to go and rob a convenience store especially when it is alcohol the teen isnt supposed to take. I am just sorry that the clerk has now got to face the full force of the Democrat Party, because when an illegal shoots a young girl who dies in her fathers arms, the illegal is let go, this clerk will be made an example of. Fuck you all liberals, I hate your stinking guts.
> ...


So an incompetent government employee leaves his gun on the ground, an illegal alien who has been deported 5 times, who found the gun just happened to have it fire in his hand thus killing an innocent girl.  I really hate you fuckers who allow such criminals to walk free, and a law abiding citizen now is going to be punished for shooting a criminal in the leg.

Illegal Alien, Deported 5 Times, Murders San Francisco Woman


> On Friday, ICE revealed their records indicate the individual has been previously deported five times, most recently in 2009, and is from Mexico.
> 
> "His criminal history includes seven prior felony convictions, four involving narcotics charges," ICE said in a statement.


 Yeah, you liberals, sure do love your criminals, and then wonder why we normal people hate your fucking guts.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick and tired of people thinking that they can do whatever they want to illegally, and have no repercussions for their actions. The parents of the teen need to be slapped upside their heads for allowing their idiot son to go and rob a convenience store especially when it is alcohol the teen isnt supposed to take. I am just sorry that the clerk has now got to face the full force of the Democrat Party, because when an illegal shoots a young girl who dies in her fathers arms, the illegal is let go, this clerk will be made an example of. Fuck you all liberals, I hate your stinking guts.
> ...


You sure do hate Muslims Joe?  Are you islamophobic?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



 What do you want us to do about ICE repeatedly releasing this guy?


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...



The store clerk absolutely should be found guilty. Second degree murder fits for sure. I never read where the clerk's life was in danger in any way shape or form. The proper course of action was to call the police and hopefully arrest the teen. But seriously? I can't believe anyone would condone this action. I agree the illegal who shot the girl in San Fran should be behind bars. But that doesn't mean we go shooting people for stealing a beer.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 21, 2019)

There is an alternative.  Don't steal.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Hmmmm....so you support bringing back the death penalty for things like theft........Death Penalty for any theft of $2.00 or more?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2019)

Most teens go thru a shoplifting stage....and many college towns have issues with college kids grabbing beer and running out.   Maybe when a few of our "law and order" posters have a teen that gets shot for either shoplifting a soda or the clerk just thinks they are shoplifting.........well, there is Karma.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 21, 2019)

bodecea said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'd be happy with public flogging, but you'd cry over that.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 21, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...


Don't forget 'Rev' Al Sharpton. That race whore/race pornographer owes the tax dept AKA YOU! over 3 million bucks.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 21, 2019)

bodecea said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


$2 or $2 million...theft is theft!....Dont want to die do nothing wrong....easy lesson except for liberals to learn!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

Fang said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


Of course if the stupid twit didnt steal the beer for his welfare parents or worse for himself, that twit would be alive today.  Nope I dont feel sorry for idiots see picture about the man pulling the lions tail.  You put yourself in a compromising situation, it just might kill ya.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Most teens go thru a shoplifting stage....and many college towns have issues with college kids grabbing beer and running out.   Maybe when a few of our "law and order" posters have a teen that gets shot for either shoplifting a soda or the clerk just thinks they are shoplifting.........well, there is Karma.


Yeah, they go through a shoplifting phase and when not caught or caught and not punished, they move to the next level of crime.  Why else do shit fucks like worthless liberals have a rap sheet a mile long?  A rabid dog needs to be put down, criminals fall into the rabid dog category.  Most liberals are like rabid dogs in waiting.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



_Following the release, earlier this week, of testimony filed in a federal lawsuit against Trump University, the United States is facing a high-stakes social-science experiment. Will one of the world’s leading democracies elect as its President a businessman who founded and operated a for-profit learning annex that some of its own employees regarded as a giant ripoff, and that the highest legal officer in New York State has described as a classic bait-and-switch scheme? _

Trump University: It’s Worse Than You Think


----------



## karpenter (Aug 21, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on the circumstances you could wrestle them dow, pistol whip them in the back of the head/neck or put them in a sleeper hold.
> ...


And Cops Have Fight Training
Not The Schlubs At 7-11


----------



## BigTruck (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



The store clerk committed murder, jackass!


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Most teens go thru a shoplifting stage....and many college towns have issues with college kids grabbing beer and running out.   Maybe when a few of our "law and order" posters have a teen that gets shot for either shoplifting a soda or the clerk just thinks they are shoplifting.........well, there is Karma.


I agree with most of this, exception being the "most teens" claim. Many, a large minority, most definitel yes....but not most.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

Fang said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...


Yeah well..this is the Internet. So I would assume at least half of the tough talk you're reading is just trolling and hyperbole driven by a desire to never agree with those we have decided are "the other".

Aside from some real nutcases, nobody here actually believes shooting the guy was the right thing to do. They're looking to rustle jimmies.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

I used to do beer runs with friends as a teen. Rule number one was always hit supermarkets, not convenience stores...especially the family owned kind. Not because we cared about small businesses over large corporations, but because those dudes had guns or some kind  of weapon and skin in the game....some worker bee at Fry's or Safeway doesn't get paid enough to chase you over it. They definitely don't have guns.

Kids nowadays have no guidance in anything, even when it comes to committing crimes.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


So CRCs can get "off" on watching someone getting whipped?   Kinky!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



NO dumbass.  There would have to be premediation for the legal label of murder to be applicable.
murder

verb
murdered; murdering\ ˈmər-d(ə-)riŋ  \
Definition of _murder_ (Entry 2 of 2)

transitive verb

1: to kill (a human being) unlawfully and with premeditated malice


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> I used to do beer runs with friends as a teen. Rule number one was always hit supermarkets, not convenience stores...especially the family owned kind. Not because we cared about small businesses over large corporations, but because those dudes had guns or some kind  of weapon and skin in the game....some worker bee at Fry's or Safeway doesn't get paid enough to chase you over it.
> 
> Kids nowadays have no guidance in anything, even when it comes to committing crimes.


I remember standing Girl Scout cookie duty with my daughter's troop back in the day at a grocery store near the local college....I don't know how many times we'd watch some young (19-21 year old) guy come running out with a six pack....without paying.   I always wished I was faster on the mark and could stick a leg out.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Don't be so sure....we've had at least 3 confirmed members here who committed shootings (abortion clinic in Colorado, the Holocaust Museum in D.C. and another one I can't remember atm)....and who knows if any of those 4 arrested this last week posted here....would not surprise me.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > I used to do beer runs with friends as a teen. Rule number one was always hit supermarkets, not convenience stores...especially the family owned kind. Not because we cared about small businesses over large corporations, but because those dudes had guns or some kind  of weapon and skin in the game....some worker bee at Fry's or Safeway doesn't get paid enough to chase you over it.
> ...


I would have deserved it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Your analysis fails to understand what really drives the sympathy for store clerk.

Liberals simply do not get it.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Holy shit? You're telling me USMB is a terrorist Honeypot?


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


I have sympathy for the clerk, maybe he has lost so much money from shoplifting it drove him to his breaking point...I am guessing that is what happened. Don't assume someone is a liberal because they don't toe the hard line you are toeing. As a human being, I believe shooting someone over a stolen beer is absolutely wrong, doesn't matter what reasoning you can come up with. It's not a political matter to me. It's a humanity issue.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



The MSM is responsible for most of the radicalization that goes on in America.

They have much blood on their hands but they are not being held accountable. 

 They keep presenting their fake news and that along with the governmental indoctrination that goes on in our public schools we have a huge problem with a certain minority that has been indoctrinated into believing  they are entitled to strike out at society in general and especially at whites.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...



Most have no clue regarding how much a certain minority shoplifts.  They feel they are entitled to do that.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I know all about it if you have read some of my previous posts in this very thread. I disagree that this man did the right thing...plain and simple. What he did was stupid and totally not worth it. Doesn't matter what race does the most shoplifting, killing someone of any race for shoplifting is fucking insane and only a sick fuck with no humanity or someone driven to insanity would do something so ignorantly barabaric.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 21, 2019)

a double tragedy


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> a double tragedy


One of the few stories where it could happen to anyone's kid out there trying to impress friends with their bravery and gain status by providing party goods.

I joked about it early in the thread, but it really is a sad situation.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

Crimes That Should Mean Automatic Death Sentence (IMO):
Murder
Attempted Murder
Multiple Violent Crime Offenses
Rape
Child Molestation, other sex crimes
Assaulting the elderly


Not in any particular order


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...



Not at all in this case.  The store clerk belongs to a certain culture where it is quite appropriate to kill a thief.  It used to be that way here in 
America.  Have we forgotten all the white men lynched for stealing a horse out west?

Many today see nothing wrong with dispatching a thieving thug.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > a double tragedy
> ...



Train up a child in the way he should go and when he is older he will not depart from it.

I have seen more than once a certain minority blatantly stealing.  Not that long ago I witnessed a lady of that minority persuasion fill up a shopping cart with some very expensive items and just stroll away with it.  The clerk just watched her go.  Said nothing.

I think most now will not blame someone stealing food if they are hungry.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...



thugs deserve no respect.  I cannot blame anyone for shooting one down like a dog.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...


Turning out that way....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Male college students....


----------



## BigTruck (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Bottom line, asshole, is that a kid is dead as a result of an illegal act by the clerk.

Legal definitions aside, the motherfucker murdered someone over a beer.

Go fuck yourself for thinking that’s okay.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

BigTruck said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...



He was a thug plain and simple.  Bleeding heart liberals created the reality that thugs feel like they are entitled to steal.  You and your ilk have blood on your hands.

Not even to mention how you and your group promote allowing muslims to come here with their alien religion and cultural practices of punishing thieves in a very effective manner.

Bottom line a thug is dead and most could not care less.


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Anwar Ghazali was convicted of second-degree murder. Second degree murder in Tennessee is a Class A felony punishable by *15-60 years in prison* and a fine not more than $50,000. Does Anwar think it was worth it now? I'm sure Big Bubba who might be sharing a cell with Anwar is happy about it. Who's pulling the Lion's tail in your analogy, the teen who got shot or Anwar?


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


This is an argument of proportionality..stealing ones horse vs stealing their beer are two different things.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I agree that leftist influence on society has blood on their hands for this.... doesn't excuse the clerk for what he has done.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Well you need to learn how to be a human being then, my friend. We cannot allow ourselves to become like you as a society...because guess what? You have offered no remedy to the situation of people feeling like they should be able to steal....all you did is say 'kill them, who cares'. Fuck you and fuck that, that is not the society we should live in.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



_In October 1973, the Civil Rights Division filed a lawsuit against Trump Management Company, Donald Trump and his father Fred Trump, alleging that African-Americans and Puerto Ricans were systematically excluded from apartments. _

 Raise them right.

FBI releases files on Trump apartments' race discrimination probe in '70s


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...


Then the colleges are failing their students because of the Socialist agenda of those colleges.  Next....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

Fang said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


So an illegal who shot and killed a US woman gets to walk free, while this Muslim gets to spend the rest of his life in jail.  Talk about justice for all, with you islamophobes hating on a Muslim just trying to make a living.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

The key lesson we should learn from this is multiculturalism is stupid and not a strength.

But nobody will learn.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


There was premeditation.  That was when he went chasing the teen down the block to shoot him.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...


Of course it all could of been avoided if the dumbass "black" teen didnt feel obligated to "STEAL" something that was illegal for him even to drink.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


_*"He was a thug plain and simple."*_

Oh? What other crimes did he commit?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


So? Stealing a beer still does not justify murder.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2019)

If death is the proper penalty for stealing a beer, what should the penalty be for multi million dollar fraud?


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Don't steal.   That is my answer.   Don't steal.
I'm on the side of the victim of a crime.  Whose side are you on?


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It's not murder to stop a crime.

You are acting like what he stole matters.  It does not.  The crime is theft, and yes, if you are in the process of being victimized and you tell someone to stop, and they don't... then I have no sympathy.  Don't steal.

I'm on the side of the victims of a crime.  Whose side are you on?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you hate Muslims, right?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Of course, don't steal. And don't shoot people who do.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


No. You're just crazy to think I do.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Just the spoiled attitude of today's young male......they like beer........for free.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


First of all, the amount one steals does matter in general  most states have a dollar amount threshold to differentiate theft from grand theft.

That aside, depending on the state, it's not murder to stop *certain* crimes, such as a forcible felony. It IS murder in all fifty states to kill someone who's only cri.e is stealing something worth only $2.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Then you end up with thieves.   We're played this game your way, and look at society.   Even in this countries history, if you were even caught with horse thieves, you were hung with the horse thieves.

That's why my grand parents, and I wager your grand parents, never had locks on the doors.

Now we have people that feel like prisoners in their own homes.  Had a woman telling me the reason she stayed over at work, was because she felt safer at work, than she did at home.   How does that happen?

Answer:  You.  You are how that happens.  When all you do is defend criminals, and send victims of criminals to prison, you are the reason our society is the way that it is.

Until we get back to the sense of absolute justice, and stop feeling pity for people who are harmed while they commit a crime, we will continue to have people killed by the criminals.

And as far as I'm concerned... you people should be held accountable for the blood of all the innocent people killed by those criminals you defend.

Don't tell me you are not defending them.  If you say what this store clerk did was bad, you are defending the criminal.  He would be alive and protected, if you had your way.... by your own words he would.    So the blood of the innocent is on your head, not mine.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



What should the punishment for multi million dollar fraud be?


----------



## The Purge (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He is a known Islamaphobe...hiding as a unbigoted  liberal piece of shit....Takes the THEIFS  side over a decent working muslim....Depolrable!


----------



## The Purge (Aug 21, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Just like rape and assault...death if you did it!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Apparantly you have no respect for islamic culture.   Do you think all those  muslims you democrats advocated for to be allowed to come to America should have left their culture behind?   Do you want to  eviscerate their religious beliefs as well as their culture?

Perhaps you in your naivete did not understand they would bring their religion and cultture with them?  Now you want to execute or lock them away for practicing what they have practiced for thousands of years?


----------



## captkaos (Aug 21, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



People walk in that store today and show they have money for their beer, before heading to the Cooler, I bet!  Shooting the kid was just mean, and maybe born out of frustration, I'm sure this is probably the very first time customers blatantly stole from this store. Still mean ! And illegal !


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



 Again I will note that nowhere does it state he was a Muslim but even if so, there are many, many Muslim business owners here that do not shoot people over a petty theft.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You love the foreign people more then the American citizen.  And you want them to be where they came from. And you don't like their customs. Things will only get worse and worse. Give yourself a atta boy...


----------



## captkaos (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Cops come and ask what the perp looks like " He's the one with the really bad limp" is the answer!


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 21, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It depends how brazen these thieves are. Some dont care if you see them or not. They just grab and go.

I honestly dont blame the guy. I'm sorry he's being prosecuted.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why do you try and deny the obvious?  How weak and pathetic your are.



Memphis Muslim Store Owner Shoots 17-Year-Old Boy in the Back Over an Allegedly Stolen Beer


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

captkaos said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


The guy, oh yeah, the young one with a beer, he is out in the yard bleeding in the thigh, you cant miss him.  3 days later, the police find the dead idiot.  You still want to give up your guns, so the police can do this?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 Read it twice. No mention of him being Muslim in the article.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

I still haven't gotten an answer from my post about assault weapons and would like to know below which of these 2 weapons are assault rifles?

A.              B.   

Since you are an expert knowing and protecting the 2nd amendment, please give the rest of US what you think?


----------



## BigTruck (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Who’s my group?

You and your ilk are disgusting.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Again, you are pointing to the amount of money, as if that matters.

If you are in my house, and grab something in front of me, that's going to cause a response.

Fraud, where you voluntarily give your money to someone else, because you didn't double check if they were really a Nigerian prince......

Part of that is on you being stupid...

Nevertheless.... it all depends.   Each case of fraud is different.   I've always wondered why we don't do what the IRS does.  It's true that sometimes the IRS puts people in prison.  Absolutely.

However, most of the time the IRS wants to avoid sending someone to prison, because you can't get them to pay the $100,000 in taxes they owe.

So they try and get you to work, and have your wages garnished.  I would think that would be a good solution, to have the person work a job, and pay back all the money they defrauded someone out of, plus a penalty, maybe 10% of the amount stolen.

Another option that I've always liked is, having prison labor.   Instead of having people work in those hot foundries, maybe have people in prison work in the foundry.  Have the money made from the foundry, pay back fraud victims.

I also like physical punishment over prison time.   I would prefer we do what Singapore does.  They cane people.   You go defraud someone, and get 20 hits with the cane.   I like that.   

I hate fraud as much as anyone else, but the fact is, it simply isn't the same as theft.  It isn't.   Someone didn't break in your home, your living space, and run off with your stuff after ransacking the place, which is what happened to me.

Fraud at some level, requires that you voluntarily participate.

One of the things that always irritated me about the Bernie Madoff deal, was that all these people started crying big tears all over the place, and you go look it up, they were all wealthy people, that bought him telling them he could guarantee a 10% return per year.   Dozens of experts in the field said that was crazy, that no investment can 'guarantee' a 10% return.  The best investment on the Earth, can't guarantee a 10% return.

So when you have dozens of experienced long time investors, all warning you that no investment can make that much money, and you say "derp, he promised 10%!" and give him your money....

Like I said, it takes two, to engage in fraud.   It's not like Madoff ran into your house, and forced you into his investment scheme.

I'll be far more angry over $20 stolen off my counter top, by some pond scum that broke into my house, than some guy that convinced me he has a sick child, and I gave a $200 for medicine.

And by the way, in some extent I was defrauded once (long story), but I was almost as mad at myself in the incident, as the other person.   At least I had to give them credit for coming up with a good scheme to get me to give them money.   But some guy just violating my home, or my business, and taking my stuff?   Nah, those are rats.  I can kill a rodent.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


You're beyond rightarded. A) I never defended the teen for stealing. B) I've clearly pointed out that murder is neither an appropriate response, nor a legal response, for stealing a beer. And no, in no time in the history of this country has stealing a beer been a capitol offense. You lunatics claiming otherwise would be executed for the crimes you committed as teenagers.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


LOL

You're crazy beyond repair, lunatic. That's why you can't actually quote me saying anything against Islam.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How is it murder when a teen who was under age, "STOLE" a 2 dollar beer and was shot in the buttocks but still ran away?  Again the kid who couldn't go back home and embarrass his parents "again" just decided to bleed out in the forest, while the police just couldn't seem to find him and take him to the emergency room, where again, his parents would of whooped his ass, which had a bullet in it.  So no, the Muslim which you so hate, shouldn't have to do time, just like the illegal alien who intentionally shot the innocent girl didnt do time.  Equal justice for all, even illegals.  Right?


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It isn't murder.  The guy did not just randomly get up and start shooting people.  He was the victim of a crime.  

Now are you on the side of the victim, or on the side of the criminal.    The double speak where you can be on neither side, yet somehow condemn both, is more left-wing double talk nonsense.

Yeah, I am beyond your ability to understand, because I a morally better person than you whether you are capable of understanding it, or not.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


LOL

Are you actually favoring Sharia law over U.S. law?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Bwaaaaahhaaaaaaaa...Says the one who votes for the party who have people who want Sharia Law.. Stop feeding the idiots, they breed like "idiots".


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


*"If you are in my house, and grab something in front of me, that's going to cause a response."*

That's a non-sequitur as a different set of rules apply to entering a private residence as opposed to a public business.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


As always, you prove to be stark raving mad. No Democrat has proposed Sharia laws in place of U.S. law.

Isn't it kind of early for you to be hitting the bottle?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Of course it's murder.

Clerk Convicted of *Murder* for Shooting Memphis Teenager Who Stole ‘$2 Beer’


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


So if you walk into a bank and rob the teller, the security guard isnt going to shoot the perp?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ah yes, the ole reliable NY Times who was the one that said, President Trump Colluded with Russia.  You like the good idiot you are, still believe that rag of a paper.  Yep, proving that your IQ is below 30.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Dayam, you fucking rightarded. 

That's not what happened in this case. Unlike your bank scenario, there's zero evidence the teen who stole the beer committed a felony or threatened anyone's lives.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


You flaming imbecile -- the NT Times was merely reporting in the verdict. You have to be brain damaged beyond all repair to attack the NY Times for reporting a court of law found the murderer guilty of murder.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


As you assholes know, you implied as much....You think everyone is as moronic as you are....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 21, 2019)

karpenter said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


1) not all cops can fight

2) Not everyone who works at a convenience store is a 'schlub' . Some are ex military, some are former wrestlers or boxers or MMA participants.

Your contempt for average men is illuminating.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 21, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Crimes That Should Mean Automatic Death Sentence (IMO):
> Murder
> Attempted Murder
> Multiple Violent Crime Offenses
> ...


Sadly, you forgot the number one rule...DO NOT DESICRATE BEER!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 21, 2019)

pknopp said:


> If death is the proper penalty for stealing a beer, what should the penalty be for multi million dollar fraud?


Drawing and Quartering after a week of starvation in a cage where everyone can throw rocks at them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 21, 2019)

captkaos said:


> Cops come and ask what the perp looks like " He's the one with the really bad limp" is the answer!


...and leaving a trail of fresh blood, just follow the feral cats!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> I still haven't gotten an answer from my post about assault weapons and would like to know below which of these 2 weapons are assault rifles?
> 
> A.  View attachment 275400            B.   View attachment 275404
> 
> Since you are an expert knowing and protecting the 2nd amendment, please give the rest of US what you think?


Which of them can do full auto fire?

My guess is the Garand is still full auto and the AR15 is still only single shot, (without a big rubber band, anyway)


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No, I'm saying the law is wrong.    I am not saying the New York times did not report the wrong verdict by the wrong court.

I am on the side of the victim of a crime.   Whose side are you on?  Well we know.  You are a criminal supporter.   That's pretty sad.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



If I own that business..... you are robbing my home.   I don't care that you want to call it "a public business" or not.


----------



## captkaos (Aug 21, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> I still haven't gotten an answer from my post about assault weapons and would like to know below which of these 2 weapons are assault rifles?
> 
> A.  View attachment 275400            B.   View attachment 275404
> 
> Since you are an expert knowing and protecting the 2nd amendment, please give the rest of US what you think?



They are both assault rifles if they are used to assault something or somebody! Even If you get beaten with it after the assaulter runs out of bullets.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 21, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...





pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Why are you so ridiculously naive?    Arab Store Clerk Shoots, Kills Teen For Stealing Beer


----------



## captkaos (Aug 21, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > Cops come and ask what the perp looks like " He's the one with the really bad limp" is the answer!
> ...



I can't believe the cops couldn't find this kid. They got dogs that can smell weed someone smoked in their car a month ago, But no "Blood hounds" They should have brought in "RED"!


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2019)

captkaos said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...


 
 They just make that up.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 21, 2019)

The thief is culpable  for initiating and participating in his own demise
Boo hoo that as much as you want-It’s Fact


----------



## MrSolo (Aug 21, 2019)

It's hard to understand why black youth are seemingly always at the center of unfortunate situations such as this one.


----------



## captkaos (Aug 21, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I bet you never testi - lied one time either. I've known cops so self righteous they believed that lying and winning a case was better than telling the truth and getting sued. Prosecutors that laughed over drinks about suborning perjury and withholding  exculpatory evidence because "It's all about the W's not the truth"! You knew "them" if you were a Cop, and did nothing except look the other way because it's easier and safer than attacking the "Blue wall"! Crooks who were less crooked than a President who has been exonerated. So you put people in prison for "nothing" based solely on your word. See you do know "them" !


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 21, 2019)

They say underage drinking can kill you. They weren't kidding.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, no one is talking about the murderer being Islamic except you rightwing nutballs. Not even your articles talk about Islam. Only you are.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


*"No, I'm saying the law is wrong."*

And you're a flaming imbecile. At no time in our nation's history has killing a petty thief been acceptable.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, a public business is not a private residence. I don't care how stupidconservative you are.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Just getting deeper fucktard!


Keep denying.....Islamaphobe.....


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


----------



## The Purge (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You have the right to your opinion.  I don't care about your opinion.    If I own a business, that business is as much a part of my life, as my house is.

I take it you have never run a business before, have you?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 21, 2019)

Anwar Ghazali?

Apparently, immigrant western Asian Muslims don't like our Blacks much, either.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck ... if you have a business and you kill someone for petty theft, you could end up being bunk mates with Ghazali. be sure to bring a lifetime supply of condoms with you.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And that's the sad part is, that you actually want more dead people.   Your belief system leads to more crime, which naturally results in more violence.   Either violence with police, trying to stop these people, or violence between the criminals and victims.

Your system is the immoral and evil system.  You are have blood on your hands.  It's because of you that criminals keep doing this stuff.

I at least want to setup a system where crime is stopped.. and when it is stopped, there will not be anymore deaths.  Again, Singapore uses my system, and they report TWO.... TWO homicides in a city of 5.6 million.

Which system is better.... yours?   Or mine?   Look at the body count.  That's the answer.

We're just flat out better people than you on the left.

I actually saw a video years ago talking with a lady from Singapore, and she said they have far more real freedom there, than we supposedly have here.   Was talking with a left-wing idiot woman New York, who was saying stuff about their evil mean justice system.  The Singapore girl said (paraphrasing) 
"Really?  I can walk absolutely anywhere in Singapore, at any time of the day, or night, with or without anyone accompanying me, and I don't even fear someone will pick up a dollar I accidentally drop on the ground. Now tell me about your freedom in New York"

.... and the lady just sat there speechless.... She just stuttered and stammered, and then tried to talk about freedom of speech.

That's you.  Your system lets people be prisoners in their own home.  Mine is real justice.  Yours is just flat out evil. Period.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He's disagreeing for the sake of disagreement. Guaranteed he would not shoot someone if he were in the same situation.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I purchased my gun.... and got my conceal and carry...... specifically because I came home to find my house absolutely ransacked and destroyed.   Whatever the pond scum that broke into my house didn't steal, they broke.  I found stuff damaged, because they deemed it not worth stealing.

At the time, I made barely $20,000 a year.   What little I had, they broke, or stole.   And that doesn't include the ransacking.  The tore drawers out of the dresser, pulled the mattress off the bed.... looking for something... who knows. tossed stuff everywhere.

I can absolutely assure you in no uncertain terms... I mean in dead seriousness, that if you break into my house.....   I will move to kill you.  Promise you.   I will give you one chance to live.... ONE.  I say stop and get on the ground.  If you don't do it... I will absolutely send your scumy worthless butt to meet Jesus in Judgement, on the express elevator of death.  I mean it brother.  I absolutely mean it.  I bought that gun, and got that conceal carry with purpose and determination.

I **HATE** with a blind fury, all who steal.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 22, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So nobody in your family has stolen anything? Nobody you care about that you don't think deserves to die over it, tough guy?

Yeah right....but go ahead and keep showing your ass, John Wayne.

We aren't talking about your fucking house, quit arguing like a leftist and stick to the topic.

The scenario is you are a convenience store owner/clerk, some dipshit kid comes in, snatches up ONE bottle of fucking beer and runs out of the store.....do you believe it is worth it to shoot someone over a bottle of beer, asshole?

If so, thats your alcoholism talking...


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 22, 2019)

"I would kill someone over a bottle of beer!"~ Says a Dumbass


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 22, 2019)

Andylusion must be a leftist plant, saying stupid shit like this. You are making the perfect argument for background checks and gun control, dipshit.

"Ah bought muh gun cuzza revenge n sheeeiiiiit!"

About as smart as the negroes you make fun of, idiot.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Stop...you're making the gun control freaks argument for them, you're just not smart enough to understand that. Thomas Sowell would not appreciate such low tier dudes pretending to understand what he is saying.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 22, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I really doubt most folks would chase a teenager out of a store and shoot him in the back over a $2 can of beer.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> 
> 
> > A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.
> ...


$2.00 can of beer...$.75 bullet...dead thief...priceless.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 22, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


It’s called cleaning-up society. $2.00 beer today...your car tomorrow. Fuck that punk.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Of course if the stupid twit didnt steal the beer for his welfare parents or worse for himself, that twit would be alive today. Nope I dont feel sorry for idiots see picture about the man pulling the lions tail. You put yourself in a compromising situation, it just might kill ya.



The lion doesn't have a choice.  The Store Clerk knows what the law is.  He shot a kid in the back for a petty offense. 

He needs to go to jail....  



andaronjim said:


> Yeah, they go through a shoplifting phase and when not caught or caught and not punished, they move to the next level of crime. Why else do shit fucks like worthless liberals have a rap sheet a mile long? A rabid dog needs to be put down, criminals fall into the rabid dog category. Most liberals are like rabid dogs in waiting.



Yeah, here's the difference.  When white kids shoplift, they don't get arrested, they call their parents.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2019)

captkaos said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...




Look here all you naive folks, the simple fact is most do not give a damn about street thugs and with good reason.  They are like wild animals in the midst of civilization propped up and enabled by the msm and their supporters the clueless liberals.

Anyone who sympathizes with these thugs or supports them in any manner has blood on their hands.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Of course if the stupid twit didnt steal the beer for his welfare parents or worse for himself, that twit would be alive today. Nope I dont feel sorry for idiots see picture about the man pulling the lions tail. You put yourself in a compromising situation, it just might kill ya.
> ...



Sure and that is the way it should be--we support our own kind.  If you want to run with the thugs go down on mlk blvd in any city in America and let them know you are with them. 

 If you are able to survive the encounter report back to us.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 22, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why do you hate the Muslim so much, he didnt shoot the robber in the back, but in the leg.  Negligent homicide should be the charge.   Oh yeah, it was that the Muslim used a gun.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Yes, and all decent folk would agree with you black or white.  These thugs prey on good black folk also.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 22, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't gotten an answer from my post about assault weapons and would like to know below which of these 2 weapons are assault rifles?
> ...


They are both Ruger 10/22s just one got a 100 dollar facejob by the Arch Angle group.  .22 caliber both single shot semi, just one looks scarier to a liberal, because they DONT know what an assault rifle is.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



He was just trying to scare the thug and got lucky.  Someone should start a go fund me account for him to make sure he understands most appreciate what he did.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 22, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Exactly! This thug was going to grow into bigger and more violent crimes. Store owner did society a favor.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



This is because our culture is different as in not that long ago most white folk would do the same, unfortunately political correctness has taken hold and justice is denied.

The muslim store owner being of a different culture that still in a lot of ways demands justice just did what come naturally to a muslim---they have no sympathy or tolerance for thieves.  That is deeply ingrained in their culture....and how funny it is the liberals are the ones that supported bringing folks like this muslim store owner into America.

Now they want to whine like they had no idea what the muslim culture is like.  If they want everyone to behave like white folk--why do they support bringing in  folks  that have a different culture with a radical religious mind set???


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Absolutely and I think we should set up all the new muslim immigrants into housing in our ghettoes.  They have the answer for the ghetto problems.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




First of all he just shot him in the leg.  It was just a lucky shot.

  It is true most Ameicans would not have taken the shot....being so duped by political correctdness.....yet the muslim did and a lot of other muslims if not most of them would do the same.

 It is their religion and culture that demands no tolereance for thieves.  Evan a black muslim would very likely do the same though they are not as steeped in the culture of islam as most middle eastern muslims are.

All you liberals and  pc types need to suck it up and if you do not want to see more of this train up your kids in the way they should go.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> ...



Yes and I think this might be the beginning of something--most are tired of these thugs running on our streets.


----------



## miketx (Aug 22, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Especially now that so many useless sorry DA's won't even file charges for thefts under 750.00.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> Anwar Ghazali?
> 
> Apparently, immigrant western Asian Muslims don't like our Blacks much, either.



I do not think it is so much about their race as it is about their behavior.  The problem with liberals is that they want to make everything about race and being such racists they overlook behavior and concentrate on race.  Outragous hypocrisy.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 22, 2019)

So the moral of the story is "CRIME DOESNT PAY" and "IF YOU DO SOMETHING VERY STUPID, YOU MIGHT END UP DEAD".


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 22, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I do not think it is so much about their race as it is about their behavior


It's that with all so called "racists."  Blacks bring this on themselves.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 22, 2019)

It was only 2 dollars worth of beer. Next time how much? The time after it would have been the cash drawer using a stolen hand gun.Then what?
At what point did the 'tree dweller' decide to murder a store clerk just for fun?
The clerk did everyone a favor.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 22, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...



That is a crock of shit.


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



LMAO! Oh I'm an "islamophobe" for agreeing on enforcing the law in a clear case of 2nd degree murder?. Isn't that the kind of shit Liberals are accused of doing? You just became the very thing you despise. smh


----------



## pknopp (Aug 22, 2019)

Fang said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



 Muslims are "filthy evil people" until one does what the rest of the cowards only wish they could do.


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



It's to bad you feel that way about Muslims.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 22, 2019)

Fang said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


It wasn't murder when an illegal alien shot a girl dead and he was allowed to walk free, why should this Muslim who just winged the teen who was underage and stole a alcoholic beverage he wasn't supposed to take?  You do love your criminals and hate your law abiding Muslims. Again we are supposed to have equal justice for all, or are illegals to have more justice than Muslims?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 22, 2019)

Fang said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



 I don't think you understand the quotes.


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



The issue with this debate is you can't read and comprehend. I already said the illegal who shot the girl should be behind bars. But so should the clerk. Seriously, you're like arguing with a 6 year old. You're all over the place and not making any sense.


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



I understand perfectly.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 22, 2019)

Fang said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


But the illegal didnt go behind bars, so the Muslims shouldn't go behind bars.  Until that illegal asshole goes behind bars then the Muslim should be free also.  Equal justice for all.  Or should some people have more justice than others?  Shame you cant see what I am trying to get at.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You are the crock.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 22, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...



My father was a police officer.  If I stole something, he beat me with his night stick himself.

I don't drink.  Haven't had an alcoholic drink, since the 1990s.

No, that's justice talking.  I am tired of working people like me, being victimized, and you disgusting evil trash, blaming us the victims, for someone else committing a crime.  You are a gross evil immoral person.

.... in fact in thinking about it, a close relative did engage in theft, and everyone... EVERYONE in my family and extended family, were happy when he was prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law, and sent to prison for a decade plus.... and ironically it was for thievery of alcohol from a quick mart like the one in this story.  If he'd been shot, we would have been just fine with it.

He was raised better than this, and choose a life of crime.  It would have served him right.

That's what good moral people, who are not criminal supporters, think about crime.   That's why we're better people than you.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 22, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


You know that how?  You don't.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 22, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It's not about the $2 beer.

It's about non-stop being a victim of crime.  That's what we're upset about.  We're tired of being abused, and then being told to protect the criminals, and punish the victims.

This is evil, and it is wrong, and we need to stand up and fight this.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 22, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Statistically, that is what happens.   People don't just wake up one morning, and think.... I should start raping and murdering people.

Instead, it's a long process of them starting out as petty thieves, that end up committing atrocities.

Very few are the crazy people that never so much as take a pack of bubble gum, and then one day just snap, and build an ammo shed, and do mass shootings.

The vast vast majority of all murders, are multiple repeat offenders, with a long criminal history stretching all the way back to being a petty thief shoplifting.  Go look it up.  This well known in informed circles.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 22, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


What I still dont get, is that illegal aliens cross our border illegally thus breaking the law, which means they break the law more than US citizens do, but then the left denies that fact and when an illegal goes and runs over someone or shoots someone, they deny that happened, while if some law abiding citizen decides to stop a crime from happening, then the basket case morons of the left even turn on a Muslim clerk.  Then those idiots wonder why nobody likes them.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



 You have to add back in those who employ the illegals in your equation and they are breaking the law with each illegal they hire.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 22, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


How pathetic, you now call me a ''criminal supporter" for not agreeing a bottle of beer is worth killing someone over? Your dad sounds like a real asshole, and the apple didn't fall far from the tree. I am willing to bet he did more with that "nightstick' than you care to admit.
It is not ''justice", let alone proportional justice to murder someone over a bottle of beer...you will never slink away from that fact. I know some men who grew up doing dumb crap like beer runs that have grown to be responsible men who raise their kids not to make the same mistakes they did. Your sense of justice is retarded with the sick sense of revenge. If you can live with being a complete asshole who thinks he gets to choose who should live or die based on your feels... you're no better than a leftist commie shitbag. You're just the flip side of the same coin.
I hope you're just being a troll, otherwise I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Because the are in fact evil people.  These are people who love evil, and hate the good.  It's that simple.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 22, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...



You are, what you are.

Yes or no.... do you believe the criminal should not have been shot?  
Yes or no.... do you believe the clerk who shot him should have been sent to prison?

If you said no to the criminal being shot, and yes to the clerk going to prison.... by basic definition of words, you support punishing the victim of crime, and defending the perpetrator of crime.

You are.. .what you are.   You are a criminal supporting disgusting slob of a human being, that is an embarrassment to the reset of the human race.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


*"Your system is the immoral and evil system."*

Dumbfuck, it's not my system. It's the American system. It's been illegal to murder someone whose only crime is petty theft.

I also note, you didn't answer the question.... what you are promoting is Sharia law. Do you want Sharia law to be the law of the land in the U.S.?


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Moron... again .... we're not talking about the castle doctrine. Yes, if a stranger is inside your residence, you have a right to resort to lethal force.

*That is not the case over the $2 beer.*


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I asked you this before but never got answer.... what crimes did that teen commit besides stealing that beer?


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


What does religion have to do with this? And despise the guy because he murdered a teenager, not because of his religion, whatever it is. And he shot the teen in the back of the leg as he was running away from a nut with a gun.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What's stopping you from starting up a gofundme page for the murderer? Put your money where your mouth is...


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...


Prove he's Muslim.... Prove he comes from a different culture... Prove he owned the store.....

You're spouting a lot of shit you seem to be making up in your own mind.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


He had his day an court and was found not guilty of murder.

Why do you hate our legal system? Sounds like you're in favor of Sharia law too.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


How was the clerk a victim of crime?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 22, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...



What is evil is murdering somebody and having the arrogance to assume you have the right to be judge, jury and executioner.

The value of a human life in your book is $2.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> Anwar Ghazali?
> 
> Apparently, immigrant western Asian Muslims don't like our Blacks much, either.


You don't like blacks? Why are you so racist?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 22, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Running away from a store clerk with a gun while illegally holding a $2 beer can that he was illegally going to drink.  Wow, you sure do love your criminals.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 22, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


In todays society there isnt much justice for the victims, only for the criminals.  You do believe that criminals should be punished and not law abiding citizens, right?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 22, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...



So how is calling the police and reporting this crime protecting criminals and punishing the victim?  Please explain that.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I believe I have already stated that.  Sorry, I am not going to kill a 17yr old kid over a damn $2 can of freaking beer.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 22, 2019)

Faun said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Anwar Ghazali?
> ...


I am racist. You are racist. Every human on the face of the planet is racist. It's merely a matter of whether we allow that to influence our dealings with our fellow man.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 22, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Uh no, everyone is not racist.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Spits the forum idiot who's defending a convicted murderer.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Well you're half right -- you are racist. You also avoided answering my question.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 22, 2019)

Faun said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, I'm entirely correct... you, too, are racist... you just don't have the objectivity nor honesty to admit it.

I, for one, do not let it rule my life, nor my interactions with others, while you, on the other hand, play the Race Card 24x7x52.

As to answering your question (why do I not like Black people), it makes an assumption that is not true, therefore, I feel no obligation to feed your prejudice.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 22, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You do not run deep enough to comprehend the truth of that observation.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


It's not something I either have to admit or deny. This is quite simple.... *quote me* saying something racist....


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


_*"As to answering your question (why do I not like Black people), it makes an assumption that is not true, therefore, I feel no obligation to feed your prejudice."*_

Umm... you said.. 

_"Apparently, immigrant western Asian Muslims don't like our Blacks much, *either*."_​


----------



## Rustic (Aug 22, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Lol
Boy,
The 17 year old should have thought things through before stealing a 2 dollar beer... I guess his life was worth 2 bucks. Karma is a bitch.

Kids... don’t be a dumbass


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 22, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Lmao! I think he should have been arrested, not shot dead. You are an inhumane piece of human offal.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 23, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Too many on this forum are dumbasses.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



First of all I have spent a lot of time in the middle east and I know a muslim when I see one.

Ghazali's attorney, Blake Ballin, said his is client is originally from Yemen and is now a U.S. citizen. "He is a high school graduate and has no criminal history. He absolutely denies that he had the intent to harm Dorian in any way," Ballin said.

He just fired a few rounds to scare the thief.  

He had no criminal intent.

Not being a good shot he just accidentally hit the thief.  It was an act of God.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 23, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Black teens are a huge problem for society.

My Black Crime Problem, and Ours


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 23, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



black lives do not matter as chicago proves.  how many politicians do you see trying to do anything about the wholesale slaughter of black teens going on there? 

politicians think black lives only matter when they are killed by a white...which happens very rarely.  thus, black lives really do not matter.  Most understand that.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 23, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...


The store clerk isnt a law enforcement, but a victim of a punk who wanted to take money away from him so he couldn't feed his kids.  Why do you want the Muslim's children to starve?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I did, indeed, and I was referring to the attitude of non-Blacks in general towards them, but, yeah, generally speaking, I'm not a big fan.

Doesn't mean that I wish them ill... and I have one helluva lot of respect for a great many individuals... but as a group, they're a train-wreck.

That doesn't make me one iota more or less 'racist' than you or anyone else.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


You speak for no one but yourself.  And no, I don't look down at blacks like you do.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



 I thought the argument was that they shouldn't be here?


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I have no idea what point you are trying to make saying stupid shit like this....but keep on truckin' I guess.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



As well as you only speak for yourself.  

There are many ways to look down on someone and whether or not you look down on blacks in the same manner that  someone else does is irrelevant.  

Irregardless, you are implying you also look down on blacks but in a different manner.  So tell this board how  or in what manner you do look down on blacks.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 23, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...





Obviously you do not understand the impact of crime to society in general or in particular the impact it has on those victimized.  You appear more concerned about the welfare of the criminal than that of the victim which is common amongst liberals.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Aug 23, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


No, I seem to care about proportional justice...which is common amongst conservatives and human beings in general.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It is your system.   The "American System" used to hang people who were even caught with horse thieves.  The American system used to be a country where people didn't even have locks on their doors, and no one said "Well it's his fault for leaving his doors open!".

The way the system is TODAY, is not how the system was before criminal defending, scum sucking, Left-wing punishers of the victims, and haters of those who are good.... have taken over and ruined the system.

https://www.mercedsunstar.com/news/local/crime/article234158057.html

When criminals laugh and joke, after murdering a police officer..... you know that would not happen in the 1800s, because they would be hanged.

Why do they laugh and joke?  Because they have their best buddies, the left-wing of the entire country, that supports their murdering butts.

That's you buddy.    Not me.   I'd have them dead.  You'd defend them, and I know this because you do defend criminals.

You are what you are.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Your derangement worsens. I do not look down on blacks.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Theft has not been a capital crime in the U.S.. You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 23, 2019)

The moral of the story is.........

Steal a beer and you might go home in a body bag. Do ya really need that beer that bad?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 23, 2019)

As usual, DUMS cant connect the dots. Moral outrage doesn't do dick to save lives. The reality is, you rob a store, there is always a chance you get your hat knocked off like the Ferguson idiot. Even if the kid wasn't shot after running out of the store and instead was shot in the store, progressives would be railing at the store owner. But tough shit on those types........most Americans get it which is why Trump got elected. They don't want the savages running towns and cities. Doy


----------



## pknopp (Aug 23, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> The moral of the story is.........
> 
> Steal a beer and you might go home in a body bag. Do ya really need that beer that bad?



 Steal millions committing financial fraud and you might have to give a portion of it back,


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 23, 2019)

pknopp said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The moral of the story is.........
> ...




Completely different subject s0n.........

This got me to thinking.........back in the Obama years some black kid robbed a liquor store in the Midwest at night and ran out of the store and through the woods but got his ass shot off because..........ready for this.........he was wearing those light-up sneakers that blink red with every step. Funniest shit I ever heard!


----------



## pknopp (Aug 23, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 
 It's about how some can get away with major theft and some get hit hard over small ones.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Under shariah or muslim law what is the punishment for theft?

Now, of course I realize you do not want to admit that the shooter was a muslim because like the msm you do not want to take any responsibility for advocating for their immigration to America.  

Thus- they and you try to cover up the fact that the shooter was a muslim and you kept denying that till i presented the truth about the matter

Different cultlures have different values, morals etc.  If you or  anyone wants to import people with a radical religious belief and morals far different from American culture then you should not be suprised or horrified if they act according to their cultural beliefs.

A good analogy would be the ignorant people who import exotic animals into America and then release them into the wild like what has happened in the everglades....stupid folk like you releasing pythons into the everglades and now it is a huge problem.

Similarly,  the liberals advocate for the immigration of muslims to America not understanding that they have their own laws, morals and culture which is very different and not even to mention they want to make shariah law the law for their communities in America.

You want them here but you do not want their culture here, apparantly being ignorant of the fact that  they go together.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 23, 2019)

pknopp said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Theft is theft....the law used to understand that and there was much less crime when that was understood.  

Now due to liberal influence the court system discriminates and the result has been a  huge increase in theft in particular but in all categories of crime in reality.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> As usual, DUMS cant connect the dots. Moral outrage doesn't do dick to save lives. The reality is, you rob a store, there is always a chance you get your hat knocked off like the Ferguson idiot. Even if the kid wasn't shot after running out of the store and instead was shot in the store, progressives would be railing at the store owner. But tough shit on those types........most Americans get it which is why Trump got elected. They don't want the savages running towns and cities. Doy


*"The reality is, you rob a store, there is always a chance you get your hat knocked off like the Ferguson idiot."*

Using logic like that, you should never leave your house since there's always a chance you could get shot even if you're not robbing a store.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


The punishment for theft is cutting off their hands. Why do you ask?

And you still haven't answered ... are you in favor of Sharia law over U.S. law?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 23, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



 People do not get away with financial crimes because that is what the "liberals" want


----------



## Coyote (Aug 23, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



If you srent a good shot you no business with a gun.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Right, you ban them from getting near you.  Like every other Southern White Democrat does..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 23, 2019)

Coyote said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If you so despise our Constitution you have no business being in this country..


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You're fucking nuts.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Says the person who allows men with tits in little girls rooms.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Can a day go by where you don't fantasize about mens' titties, ya freak?


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I understand what you're getting at. But that's not how the law works. It's a shame he went free after killing that girl. No doubt he was guilty of at least manslaughter. But we can't change what happened. That doesn't everyone else goes free also because we're not happy about the outcome in one case.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 23, 2019)

Coyote said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Exactly and what if the moron had shot someone else.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



We despise dumb asses and racist and have more damn business in this country than you fake ass Patriots.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 23, 2019)

If 30 of them ran into the store and beat the hell outta the clerk I'm pretty sure the editorial would only have deemed them 'teens'. History is ripe with example.

Normally I'd say it's the parents fault, but my guess is that they aren't much different. It's just a hunch, though.  It's the culture itself.

I suppose the guy probably should have just let the little fucker steal his stuff rather than come out shooting. That's what the thieves bet on. It's why they do it. At the direction he was headed he'd likely have been dead before adulthood anyway. Or in prison whining about how much of a victim he is for being black and in jail.

But I digress.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


If you support murder you despise the constitution and have no business being in this country.

In the meantime consider:  NO right is unlimited, ALL rights carry responsibility.  Your right to carry a gun is not a right to kill.  So effing learn to shoot or don’t carry a gun,


----------



## Coyote (Aug 23, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> If 30 of them ran into the store and beat the hell outta the clerk I'm pretty sure the editorial would only have deemed them 'teens'. History is ripe with example.
> 
> Normally I'd say it's the parents fault, but my guess is that they aren't much different. It's just a hunch, though.  It's the culture itself.
> 
> ...


Teens do stupid stuff.  This boy didn’t assault anyone.  Was running away.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...


I did that? What, you whiny little bitch?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 23, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Teens do stupid stuff.  This boy didn’t assault anyone.  Was running away.



Ok. So, not emphasizing his color anymore? We only emphasize that if something happens to him as a consequence? Hm?

Let me ask you this. Do you know what the pursuit of happiness means?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 23, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > If 30 of them ran into the store and beat the hell outta the clerk I'm pretty sure the editorial would only have deemed them 'teens'. History is ripe with example.
> ...



Black teens do a lot more than just stupid stuff--they commit over half of all violence in America.

Distorting the Truth About Crime and Race


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 24, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Call me a freak, when I who am a real man, love a good woman.  A freak is some man who loves another man's ass.  Shame you are such an insane person to understand the natural selection.  Are you a freak?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 24, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You voted for the fuckers who allowed it, you condone the actions by your vote.  Dumbass.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 24, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So the Muslim was a racist?  Does that mean all Muslims are racists?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 24, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Actually he is a murderer, let's see how it turns out.


----------



## captkaos (Aug 24, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Teens do stupid stuff.  This boy didn’t assault anyone.  Was running away.
> ...



Apparently it meant going into a Store and stealing a Brewski to this bottom feeder, he pursued his happiness and the store owner pursued him, now we can all sleep a little more soundly, it won't be our house next time!


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Nah, I'm straight and marred to a wonderful woman. You? Not a day passes where you're not fantasizing about men with tits and posting about them on the Internet. So yeah, you are most certainly a freak.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You know who Brooke Shields is?  My wife could be her twin sister.  Yet if a man with tits went into a bathroom that my wife was in, that man might not come out.  If you know what I mean.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


*"You know who Brooke Shields is? My wife could be her twin sister. "*


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 25, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



So if a transgender went into the bathroom with your wife he is done, but a man coming out of a convenient store that sees another man cursing at his wife and children is not suppose to say anything.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes it sucks to be you. You will never know....I laugh at your stupidity..and poverty...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 25, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I see that you are a liberal, it is hard for you to use your brain to come to a "sane" rational about what is right and what isnt.  If the man is cursing at his wife, isnt that free speech, but a crazy fucker going in to sneek a peek, isnt that voyeurism and against the law?


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Oh, yeah, I know.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 26, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Hmmm, I always considered myself as a moderate.  You are in no position to say who is sane or rational with some of the dumb ass post you have posted.



> If the man is cursing at his wife, isnt that free speech, but a crazy fucker going in to sneek a peek, isnt that voyeurism and against the law?



So if you walk out of a store and see a man at your vehicle cursing at your wife and kids what are you going to do?  Are you going to turn around and go back into the store.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


So now the man who was cursing at his wife, is now cursing at my wife?


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


You dumbfuck freak, you're the one who pulled defending your wife into this thread...


andaronjim said:


> Yet if a man with tits went into a bathroom that my wife was in, that man might not come out.  If you know what I mean.


... now the forum sees if you were confronted with a man cursing out your wife  -- you would defend the cursing man's right to free speech over looking out for your wife.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 26, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are known to be a liar and you are lying again....Michael Drejka was not cursing at the black lady...however she was not only cursing him but threatening him as in per witness testimony "we gonna fuck you up when my man get here"

BTW there is a long long thread on the story.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 26, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He said nothing you stupid asshole...why do keep coming on here with you pathetic drivel......or a better question how have you managed to avoid a dirt nap for so long?

Anyhow......the idiotic drugged up niggah did not say anything....he should have said something as in what is going on here.  No...he just rushed out and committed assault. 

Check out the thread on this case in clearwater, fl.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 26, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Try and keep up stupid one...the case is closed, the muslim has been convicted.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





> but a man coming out of a convenient store that sees another man cursing at his wife and children





> So if you walk out of a store and see a man at your vehicle cursing at your wife and kids what are you going to do?


 You are not helping your cause about not being an idiot.  Want to go double or nothing, you fucking dumbass?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 26, 2019)

Not for nothing but the bottom line is, if you're going to be a dick and hold up a store, if you get your hat knocked off like the Ferguson kid, Brown, tough shit on you. Nobody cares you get your face shot off.


----------



## McFury (Aug 26, 2019)

2 wrongs don't make it right.
you can't kill a kid for stealing 2 $$ Beer, what the fuck ?
that's murder in cold blood.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 26, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



When he starts cursing YOUR  wife out, what are you going to do? Run back in the store.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 26, 2019)

McFury said:


> 2 wrongs don't make it right.
> you can't kill a kid for stealing 2 $$ Beer, what the fuck ?
> that's murder in cold blood.



He was not trying to kill the kid as has been pointed out before....he just fired off a few rounds to frighten the thief.  It was an accident.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Learn how to properly use the quote function, freak. 

That aside, I'm going by what you said.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> McFury said:
> 
> 
> > 2 wrongs don't make it right.
> ...


So a failed attempted murder?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Oh, now I understand, so some guy is cussing out my wife, and what would I do?  Now since I am a logical type of person, I would take aside my wife and ask her what was going on.  Now if the belligerent liberal asshole follows us and still is trying to engage my wife with his liberal asshole attitude, I would politely ask him to step back and I will talk with him after I have my intelligent conversation with my wife, asking her what seems to be the problem.  If after I politely ask him to refrain from his liberal ranting and ravings, as we all know liberals do, if he continues to be a asshole I will again tell him to step back or face the consequences while telling my wife to get out her phone and start videoing our conversation.  I have now given the liberal moron 2 chances to retreat away from my wife.  You can figure out the rest.....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Bwaaaahhhhaaaaaaaa.. Are you sure you arent Creepy Joe "the Groper" Biden and his "Truth over Facts"?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Not for nothing but the bottom line is, if you're going to be a dick and hold up a store, if you get your hat knocked off like the Ferguson kid, Brown, tough shit on you. Nobody cares you get your face shot off.


It is interesting that these liberals on this board used to tell US that we should not judge Muslims for their actions, yet now they are judging a Muslim by his actions.  Also notice how over the weekends this year, we have had multiple murders of black on black shooting, and these liberals have said nothing about them, but when we point out how some dumbass kid who illegal stole a beer he was going to illegally break a law by drinking it, was shot by a Muslim, now all of a sudden they have empathy with this black kid?  These guys are fucking insane...


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Aug 26, 2019)

In my personal opinion the simple truth is that life is more important than material things. There's not a single material possession in my home that is worth taking another life over.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 26, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> In my personal opinion the simple truth is that life is more important than material things. There's not a single material possession in my home that is worth taking another life over.


You have no future as a convenience store clerk.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Dumbfuck freak, all I have to go by are your words. And your words indicated you would defend the belligerent CWC's 1st Amendment rights to free speech over your own wife.

Which demonstrates you're either lying when you claim to have a wife or you're a pussy bitch; since real men defend their wife.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Not for nothing but the bottom line is, if you're going to be a dick and hold up a store, if you get your hat knocked off like the Ferguson kid, Brown, tough shit on you. Nobody cares you get your face shot off.
> ...


Dumbfuck freak, no one is judging the clerk because of his religion.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 27, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...








Hey honey why is the fine gentleman cursing you out?  You are right kind sir, my wife is a dumbass for parking in the handicapped spot I promise you it will never happen again.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Oh so you are judging him because of the color of his skin?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 27, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Wow, really seems that you are off your rocker.  I dont go out looking for a fight, but if ones some liberal idiot like you must bring a confrontation, I wont hesitate to stand my ground...You being the IQ of 30 just doesnt understand why I am still trying to be civil with your sorry ass.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 27, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



. . . what if it had been a white five year old girl that had accidentally walked out the door with a pop w/o paying?  And, we didn't know it was accidentally w/o paying?


Maybe the teen forget to pay?  How do we know?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Wrong as usual, dumbass freak.  I said nothing about the color of his skin either. I judged his actions, not him.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 27, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


 The original post was about the two tier justice system that I was trying to point out.  An illegal who picked up a gun and shot an innocent girl in San Fransicko, got released back into society without any charges brought against him, yet here was a law abiding citizen who shoots a double criminal in the leg, he bleeds out, and is charged with murder.  I am saying that, if the illegal gets released then the citizen should be released, or if the citizen gets charged the illegal gets charged.  Do you see what I am trying to get at?  If your IQ is 30 you wont, if it is in the normal range you will see the hypocrisy.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > In my personal opinion the simple truth is that life is more important than material things. There's not a single material possession in my home that is worth taking another life over.
> ...



That’s ok, but even if I were a convenient store clerk there would be no material item or product inside of that store that is worth killing someone over for stealing in my opinion.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 27, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> That’s ok, but even if I were a convenient store clerk there would be no material item or product inside of that store that is worth killing someone over for stealing in my opinion.


That's why you have no future in the biz, kid.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > That’s ok, but even if I were a convenient store clerk there would be no material item or product inside of that store that is worth killing someone over for stealing in my opinion.
> ...



I’m ok with that


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 27, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> I’m ok with that


Yes. That was impression all along.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 27, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I am pretty sure McGlockton didn't go to the store looking for a fight either, but he walked out the store to an ass clown cursing out his wife.  If you were in the same situation I can see your punk ass running right back into the store hoping the guy will leave.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 27, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Yeah, anytime you want to come to Florida and "feel" like cursing out my wife, you can see what a coward I am.  Any fucking time, asswipe.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 28, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Oh now you are a tough guy, but McGlockton was a thug for protecting his family.  Your candy ass is probably still hiding in the store.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 28, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Any time you want to bring your 30 IQ down there, let me know, I will introduce you to my wife, and see who runs hiding into a store after you start cursing.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Why? What would you do?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Come on down and find out, you brainless moron.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


That you won't say actually answers for you.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I learned all about you pussies a long time ago, and in today's world ANTIFA proves my theory correct.  As an individual you guy just suck, bunch of worthless retards running around with your pea brain heads cut off.  Then when you get a few of you together then you start bulling other people like women, old ladies and gays.  Then when you are challenged you run off like the cowards that you are.  I am done with you, back to the ignore with the rest of the idiots.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


That still doesn't answer. What would you do to someone cursing out your wife in front of a convenience store? It's not a difficult question. I can tell you what I would do.... I would shove them back the fuck away from my wife and let them know they can't curse at her; and if the cursing persisted, it would lead to a physical altercation.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 28, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Not my style Hoss cursing out folks wives, if I had a problem I would deal with you straight up.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 28, 2019)

Faun said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 28, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Yes it sums up that you fuckers just dont have the IQ to debate the original intent of this OP and what I was trying to get people to understand, how dumbass liberals allow the 2 tier justice system and then wonder why an asswipe like you does something stupid your ass is grass while an illegal alien comes out smelling like a 3rd world rose.

My original post once again.  If it hurts because you cant focus, the dont answer just stop being a dumbass and try to inject your lack of intelligence into this conversation.



> A black teen ran out with a $2 beer. Then a Tennessee store clerk followed him and shot him dead
> *A jury found a grocery clerk guilty of killing a 17-year-old boy who ran out of the store with a beer he didn't pay for in Memphis, Tennessee, in a case that had sparked protests, authorities said.*
> 
> I am sick and tired of people thinking that they can do whatever they want to illegally, and have no repercussions for their actions. The parents of the teen need to be slapped upside their heads for allowing their idiot son to go and rob a convenience store especially when it is alcohol the teen isnt supposed to take. I am just sorry that the clerk has now got to face the full force of the Democrat Party, because when an illegal shoots a young girl who dies in her fathers arms, the illegal is let go, this clerk will be made an example of. Fuck you all liberals, I hate your stinking guts.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 28, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




The only one cursing was the black bitch and that is why her drugged up b/f with a criminal record is taking a dirt nap. 

Now she says she is in so much pain......translation--she is overwhelmed with guilt ....she knows better than anyone if she had not gone off on drejka....and behaved like a normal human being instead of like a hysterical chimp fresh out the jungle....there would have been no loud argument that triggered her stooopid  b/f to rush out of the store and attack a stranger for no good reason without even bothering to try and figure out what was going on.   

If he had lived he would have been charged with assault and a possible hate crime.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


*"The only one cursing was the black bitch"*

Prove it....


----------



## The Professor (Sep 6, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I have already written articles on this subject and if you want to read them you know how to find them The only part of your post I will address at this point is this part of your statement: “If he had lived he would have been charged with assault and a possible hate crime.” I agree with you, but only partially.

Had the man lived he would surely have been charged with what most people would consider an assault. However, in Florida the proper charge would be a misdemeanor battery.

“In Florida, there is a difference between assault and battery – they are two separate and distinct crimes and you can be charged with either or both.  An assault is where you threaten to do violence to someone and that threat puts that person in fear.  A battery is simply touching someone against his or her will OR causing bodily harm to someone.  You do not have to actually hurt someone to be convicted of battery."

Are You Charged With an Assault and Battery? Criminal Charges? 

There is no evidence of any kind that what the deceased did was a hate crime. It is important that you and everyone else who reads my words knows what a hate crime is:

“Hate crimes, sometimes called bias-motivated crimes, are crimes committed against the victim because of the victim’s actual or perceived race, national origin, ethnicity, religion, or sexual orientation. Hate crimes legislation varies from state to state (some states have no hate crime laws), and some states also protected people who are victimized due to their gender, political affiliation, homelessness, or disability. For general information on hate crimes, see Hate Crimes: Laws and Penalties.

"To secure a conviction for a hate crime, the prosecutor must convince the judge or jury that the defendant committed the underlying criminal act (such as assault or vandalism), and did so with the requisite intent. Not every crime committed against a racial minority or a person who is gay is a hate crime. In order to convict a defendant of a hate crime, the prosecutor must prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the defendant committed the crime because_ of_ the victim’s race or sexual orientation or for some other prohibited reason. Proving that the defendant acted with hate crime intent can be challenging, unless the defendant admits (to police or others) that the crime was motivated by bias”.

How Do Prosecutors Prove Hate Crimes?

The evidence in this case proves that McGlockton shoved Drejka because he was arguing with his girlfriend, not because he was white; therefore, his conduct could not be considered to be a hate crime.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



More of the same racist bullshit.


----------

